# Weight Loss for 2010.....so who's going....



## deke

....to make that New Years resolution to lose the pounds in 2010? I am in, and have two goals set for the first 6 months. 25 lbs by the end of March, and 20 lbs more by the end of June. Eating healthy, and exercising several days a week, and most important is the desire to make a change, and you could look like a new you in no time at all. So who else is making this resolution for 2010?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Blah, Blah, Blah.....I'm taking up smoking again (three packs a day this time), going to drink more, lead a more sedentary lifestyle, & the only exercise I'm planning on is prying my *** off the couch to waddle across the house to the fridge for another beer & a piece of fried chicken...


----------



## deke

Nice, real constructive response and hijack, if it doesn't interest you then keep your thoughts to yourself please.

So lets try this again, who is going to try to get in better shape this new year?


----------



## Kenner21

I have to do something, I'm at critical mass. Good bye Kolache it's been a great run...doughnuts I'm going to miss you too we had many a good morning together. Blue Bell pints you're going to be the real heart breaker we had such a good thing going but I can barely fit into my nomex and something must be done.


----------



## Texas_Made

I guess Im on board. Id like to lose about 40 or 50 pounds.


----------



## Koolero

Just hit 255lbs Im in, havent had a coke in a week, it freakin' sux. I dont miss beer this much !!!!!


----------



## dieselmaker

I went and got my last breakfast burito from El Napalero this morning. When i told them that was the last one they let me have it for free and layed off 2 cookssad4sm. I have got to get started on this. I am holding my weight now i just have to get it to turn and go down. One big problem is the new guys i get on my shift in Jan. are all good cooks.

Jason


----------



## redman71

Yep, I'm in. Changed careers in Jun 09, moved into the office in front of the computer. I put on 15 lbs so fast I couldn't believe it. I'm up to 275, heaviest ever. I already changed my schedule at work to make time for the gym.


----------



## cranca

Count me in! Did it 3 years ago and lost 60 lbs. Held it off for 2 years and this past year gained it all back + a couple extra here and there.... Gotta get back to the fightin' weight once again. Just keeps getting harder and harder...


----------



## Tiny

I'm in fo sho'. I not going to have an excuse, my wife is getting a GB in February so... there won't be a lot of crud in the house to be eatin anyways.. I have swith back to bud Select, but this time it's Select 55.. it's kinda like watered down Bud select, but you get used to it. My goal is 75 pounds by this day, one year from now.

Ohh.... Starting Monday!


----------



## crhfish

I'm just going to try and keep mine going. Lost 32 lbs this last year. Going to try and lose another 30 this year maybe more. Quit drinking, no bad carbs, lots of lean meat, no fried food, etc. I don't look at like a diet, more like a lifestyle change. Just get going, get a few weeks under your belt and don't stop. Good luck to you.


----------



## Texxan1

Im in,

My goal is to break the 200 mark. Havent been under 200 #s since i was 18. 

Starting weight is #225, so 25#s is gonna be hard, but im gonna try.

Guess that means all the cookies , beer and ice cream have to be ate up today


----------



## Dcrawford

gonna stop drinking after the new year, that should account for at least 20 pounds. LOL hwell:

been running for sometime now, but still need to lose some pounds. I don't like to use the new year for making resolutions, but the whiskey drinking has got to stop. (my wife says so too) 

i'll be cutting out refined sugars, lower carbohydrates, eating more salads

good luck to everyone! like said above don't look at it as a diet, but a lifestyle...


----------



## Barnacle Bill

I was 252 lbs a month ago. I've dropped a few pounds just by eating smaller and healthier meals and by cutting sodas out of my daily diet. I need to drop another 40 or so though.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Im in for sure. I could loe a few myself for sure. Eat healthier, gym, cutting cokes, snacks, and sugars out.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

deke said:


> Nice, real constructive response and hijack, if it doesn't interest you then keep your thoughts to yourself please.
> 
> So lets try this again, who is going to try to get in better shape this new year?[/
> 
> Just kidding Deke. My sweetheart will be cooking healthier for the new year & that means if I want to eat, I'll be eating better. Also, my son came back home from OU & will be going to U-H this Spring & has encouraged me to work out 3-4 days a week with him. I could stand to drop 25 lbs & know that doing these things will make me feel better & give me more energy. :walkingsm


----------



## igo320

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah.....I'm taking up smoking again (three packs a day this time), going to drink more, lead a more sedentary lifestyle, & the only exercise I'm planning on is prying my *** off the couch to waddle across the house to the fridge for another beer & a piece of fried chicken...


I like this response better...:rotfl:


----------



## paragod

Me to ! I dont get it it must just be age. I dont drink I dont smoke I sure dont have a dent in my couch. But Id like to loose 45 lbs I cant go below 200 or I look sick :mpd:I did in the last divorce LOL! Good Luck Guys and Gals!


----------



## Larry Pure

*Mee Tooo*

I tried this by betting myself that I couldn't lose down to 210 by April 15 (two years ago ) and hold it untill april 30th. If I won I rewarded myself with a $500 check that was earmarked for guided trip to the coast. I made the deadline barely, and I didn't weight until the 30th, again barely made the cut. However I failed miserably the next week, and refused the check.

My point is this: with your encouragment and support I'm going to try again. I propose a group trip to reward us if we make our targets. Lets keep this post going with updates.....


----------



## D.O.C.BOY

Count me in I need to lose about 40 lb.s get me down to around 200.
Going to get on the low cards, and do alittle working out.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Count me in!!
I am 315 and 6' 1" , I also have hit Critical Mass and must do something about it!
I am also quitting smoking!! I am going with the electronic cigarettes this time and see if that works!


----------



## Chuck

I am in...again! Hopefully I will make some progress this year. I am starting at 240 and would like to try for 210 (back to the weight I was when I quit smoking!). Bought a membership to 24 Hour Fitness last year but apparently you have to go to get full benefits of the membership....sheesh, at the prices they charge you would think it would be worth 25 lbs just by signing! So, sign me up and lets get started...on Monday!


----------



## roundman

results from the last year, http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=191530&highlight=weight+loss+thread , im back to 292 but a far cry from where i started @ 426, but i have surgery on the 8th, so wont get restarted on mine till aroun jan. 15, want to get to 200-225 , and losing 150 in a year i think i can handle 70 more or so fairly well, good luck all, drink water, and walk


----------



## KingTut

Ok, count me in too! Quit smoking Nov. 17th and gained ANOTHER ten pounds! 269 now at 5'8" and never met a What-a-Burger I didn't like. 

Just one question; How do you'all plan on doing this?


----------



## haparks

i already started it too easy just get the book and cookbook called sugar busters no pills no crazy food and u get to eat


----------



## Galveston Yankee

I guess I'm in. It wouldn't hurt me to lose about 20 lbs - or get back in the gym and rearrange what I've got and where it's at! Gonna miss my beer and morning cinnamon rolls.


----------



## srmtphillips

I quit smoking Thanksgiving and put on about 10 lbs. Time to get back to the gym. I a only 207 lbs, but also am only 5'9"! Need to lose 17 lbs. to get down to my fighting weight. Ready to get year end business **** behind me and have time to work out again!


----------



## garybryan

Well I've got the E cig sittin here still in the box [for a week now]. Gotta quit smokin & that usually means weight gain[already put on 32lbs this year] so I guess if I'm gonna quit smokin for my health then I'm in. Need to get back down to 190. Goodbye bluebell, goodbye marlboro. Hello exercize, more fruits & veggies, smaller portions of meat, turkey bacon/sausage. Does standing in the water casting a new billystix qualify as exercize?

Good Luck & Healthy New Year To All!!!!


----------



## Auer Power

Texas_Made said:


> I guess Im on board. Id like to lose about 40 or 50 pounds.


X2... Im thinking 10lbs/month shouldnt be too hard.
I am 6'-1" - 255lbs
Cut out cokes, eat me subway every other day or so for lunch. and salads, fish, & chicken at night....Probably mix in a colon cleanser for a month or 2.
sure is going to suck to drink water....


----------



## Spiderweb

*I going to do it this time*

I tried before but I am going to do it this time.
Spidy
With 4 teenages and teaching a little less drama would help!


----------



## 24Buds

24Buds is............AHHHHH I"M IN I GUESS. I need to drop 50 to 60. I will shoot for 50 lol. Beer and late snacking.....its killin me. I guess I will play this year. Smoker WILL still be goin. Just gotta run a little huh?


----------



## firelt

Okay, I'm in. I'm at 240 now but 220 would be better. I'll discuss lower weights later. 220 would make me, the wife and the cardiologist all happy.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

*I'm in!*



Kenner21 said:


> I have to do something, I'm at critical mass. Good bye Kolache it's been a great run...doughnuts I'm going to miss you too we had many a good morning together. Blue Bell pints you're going to be the real heart breaker we had such a good thing going but I can barely fit into my nomex and something must be done.





Texas_Made said:


> I guess Im on board. Id like to lose about 40 or 50 pounds.





Koolero said:


> Just hit 255lbs Im in, havent had a coke in a week, it freakin' sux. I dont miss beer this much !!!!!





dieselmaker said:


> I went and got my last breakfast burito from El Napalero this morning. When i told them that was the last one they let me have it for free and layed off 2 cookssad4sm. I have got to get started on this. I am holding my weight now i just have to get it to turn and go down. One big problem is the new guys i get on my shift in Jan. are all good cooks.
> 
> Jason





redman71 said:


> Yep, I'm in. Changed careers in Jun 09, moved into the office in front of the computer. I put on 15 lbs so fast I couldn't believe it. I'm up to 275, heaviest ever. I already changed my schedule at work to make time for the gym.





cranca said:


> Count me in! Did it 3 years ago and lost 60 lbs. Held it off for 2 years and this past year gained it all back + a couple extra here and there.... Gotta get back to the fightin' weight once again. Just keeps getting harder and harder...





Tiny said:


> I'm in fo sho'. I not going to have an excuse, my wife is getting a GB in February so... there won't be a lot of crud in the house to be eatin anyways.. I have swith back to bud Select, but this time it's Select 55.. it's kinda like watered down Bud select, but you get used to it. My goal is 75 pounds by this day, one year from now.
> 
> Ohh.... Starting Monday!


I'm in. My wife asked last night, uhhh when are you going to lose your spare tire!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

Yall want to do one more lunch? LOL


----------



## Bay Bear

*I'm IN!!*

Goal is to lose 30+, doing The Methodist step lite program. Protein shakes, and one lite meal a day!! Goodbye COLD BEER, I will miss you dearly!!! Goodbye cigs, will miss you with the cold beer.

I lost 60 after ball, I WILL do about half that by April, so I can be back in Speedo shape, or close anyway!!! :walkingsm


----------



## Cap-N-Red

I'm in again. Last year ,I started out good ,lost about 21# . Later into the year I gained most of it back , ending the year with a net lose of only 5#. It's hell to loose weight when you get OLDER. Isn't it Trouthunter..... LOL


----------



## 9121SS

Count me in. I'm @ 267. This is my heavest. Tonight is the last supper for me ( the way I like it ) Gotta do it. I feel like **** all the time and it's getting hard for me to get in and out of the boat and the deer stand!! I want to be @ 200 by deer season 2010!


----------



## Capt. Harold

Count me in. I quit smoking last February and I have gained an additional 20 lbs since then and my goal is to ultimately lose 40 lbs w/in the next year. I'm 6'0 and 265lbs now and the doctor's chart say I should be ~ 185lbs&#8230;.B.S.!! I'm convinced that chart is wrong and I should be ~ 220lb for my muscle mass and bone structure.

The big question is how to lose the weight. I realize that I will have to learn how/what to eat again and that exercise will definitely have to be a part of the program. I'm not sure if the Medifast, Nutrisystem, Weight watchers, or other weight loss programs are the way to go. The neighborhood LA Fitness center now has a $25.00 a month no contract policy which sounds very appealing. I told my wife that she will also be a part of this program by default since we usually eat the same meals, dine out a lot, and we enjoy the same kinds of foods. 

To lose 40lbs in a year will be a challenge but I know I can do it after all, I quite smoking cold turkey after 30 years. I want to improve my health now so I won't have to be a part of the Obama Health Care plan later.

Good Luck to all w/your resolutions next year.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

*No kidding*



9121SS said:


> Count me in. I'm @ 267. This is my heavest. Tonight is the last supper for me ( the way I like it ) Gotta do it. I feel like **** all the time and it's getting hard for me to get in and out of the boat and the deer stand!! I want to be @ 200 by deer season 2010!


I'm glad I'm not alone- I'm at my heaviest and feel like ****. I don't think any of us were made for desk duty!!! LOL-


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

Does anybody eat fast, or eat a second serving because your still hungry. But by the time you finish your second serving you feel like your going to explode?


----------



## FISHFOOT

Man you guys are huge....unarse the couch and go for a walk few times a week..good luck.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Die Terrorists Die said:


> Does anybody eat fast, or eat a second serving because your still hungry. But by the time you finish your second serving you feel like your going to explode?


Eat slower & drink 2-3 glasses of water with each meal & it will help :idea:


----------



## FISHFOOT

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Eat slower & drink 2-3 glasses of water with each meal & it will help :idea:


 Yea try chewing your food and not suck it down with a straw.And cut it down to double meat burgers instead of triples also just order large fries instead of family packs.Good luck :cheers:


----------



## BigRoo

Im down like 2 flat tires!


----------



## Dcrawford

FISHFOOT said:


> Man you guys are huge....unarse the couch and go for a walk few times a week..good luck.


I'm not fat, just big boned! mamma called me "husky" :biggrin:


----------



## roundman

we blame it all on you skinny guys that just eat and eat and drink and drink and never gain a pound, all yalls fault! us fat ones are jus big boned, husky/burly/ thyroid conditions,,, ok, were jus fat lazy and love food and drink!


----------



## FATfisherman

I'm in fellas! When I lose all the weight won't I have to change my screen name? FATfisherman to ??? :biggrin:


----------



## FISHFOOT

FATfisherman said:


> I'm in fellas! When I lose all the weight won't I have to change my screen name? FATfisherman to ??? :biggrin:


:spineyes: TO....Stillfatfisherman


----------



## 9121SS

Die Terrorists Die said:


> Does anybody eat fast, or eat a second serving because your still hungry. But by the time you finish your second serving you feel like your going to explode?


Yep. That's what I do!! :headknock


----------



## Shallow Sport68

I'm in.I'm 6ft and about 177lb's would like to drop 10lb's.Bourbon kills me.


----------



## 9121SS

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I'm in.I'm 6ft and about 177lb's would like to drop 10lb's.Bourbon kills me.


And you need to lose weight....................WHY?????


----------



## DANO

I would like to lose 10 lbs. of ugly fat but, I refuse to cut off my head,..:rotfl:


----------



## txjoker

I thought thick was the "in" look for 2010? 

Graduated H.S. in 1992 at 230. Weighed on the scaled a few days ago, and was 235. Have always been around that weight my adult life, but would like to lose to 205. 

Dr. says my "ideal" weight should be around 185 according to the chart. I have been under 200 once, and I looked very sick. Would rather stay on the + side of 200 and look better. I'm in. Goal is 205, or a loss of 30 lbs.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

9121SS said:


> And you need to lose weight....................WHY?????


I'm 41 and i don't want to get out of control.Just stay on top of it.


----------



## deke

Capt. Harold said:


> Count me in. I quit smoking last February and I have gained an additional 20 lbs since then and my goal is to ultimately lose 40 lbs w/in the next year. I'm 6'0 and 265lbs now and the doctor's chart say I should be ~ 185lbs&#8230;.B.S.!! I'm convinced that chart is wrong and I should be ~ 220lb for my muscle mass and bone structure.
> 
> The big question is how to lose the weight. I realize that I will have to learn how/what to eat again and that exercise will definitely have to be a part of the program. I'm not sure if the Medifast, Nutrisystem, Weight watchers, or other weight loss programs are the way to go. The neighborhood LA Fitness center now has a $25.00 a month no contract policy which sounds very appealing. I told my wife that she will also be a part of this program by default since we usually eat the same meals, dine out a lot, and we enjoy the same kinds of foods.
> 
> To lose 40lbs in a year will be a challenge but I know I can do it after all, I quite smoking cold turkey after 30 years. I want to improve my health now so I won't have to be a part of the Obama Health Care plan later.
> 
> Good Luck to all w/your resolutions next year.


I think those charts are BS. I am 6' and no way in hell am I ever going to be 185lbs! Maybe on the crack and meth diet but no way else. I want to lose 45 more lbs, but when I hit my first goal(25 more lbs) my body might not let me lose more or I might look bad like someone else mentioned when he lost too much weight. So I will have to just see, but I will hit my original goal weight.

You already answered your own questions, change your diet, you know what is healthy, and if not just do a little research. If you have to, ease into the change over a period of a couple weeks if that feels better. And yes you need to exercise. Hit that gym 3-4 times a week and walk on the treadmill for at least 30 minutes, at a speed high enough to get your heart rate up for most of the time and you WILL lose weight, I did.

I finally got on the scale the day before Christmas, 6 months to the day I started my change in diet and lifestyle, and half way into my one year goal/time frame, and I have lost 55 lbs. of my 80lb goal. I eat right, I quit drinking, and I exercise, and I feel 100% better, I am now a size 38 waist(6 inches of my waist), and XL shirts. I haven't seen those measurements in years,lol. You can do it if you want it. Like a good friend of mine always told me, and I always laughed at her but she was right, nothing tastes as good as skinny feels. She is right.


----------



## chickenboy

put me down for 12


----------



## redfish bayrat

I'm in. Need to get rid of about 40. Also need to give up average of 60 oz. of diet coke a day.


----------



## oc_steve

I'm in for 25 pounds by March and another 20 by June. No more eating out until March.


----------



## tec

Put me down for 8. That will get me below 220 like I was when I retired 3 years ago.


----------



## castaway300

Im in again...started my "life style " change in 08, and lost 40 lbs. In 09 i wanted to reduce the 200$ i was spending a month on pills. 
Well i got that down to 75$ a month and lost 10 more lbs in 09.
2008 340lbs
2009 300lbs

starting 2010 290lbs 
Im going to crack down in 2010 and shoot for 240 by the end of the year.
good luck to all....


----------



## slopoke

All you skinny fellers are makin' me feel guilty. I guess I could lose a few.


----------



## DANO

slopoke said:


> All you skinny fellers are makin' me feel guilty. I guess I could lose a few.


Nope,...ya can't do that. I'd havta cut my head off,... cuz dats de only way iza gonna lose any weight.

We gotta do our part to stimulate the economy !! :biggrin:


----------



## Cru

I'm in for 25, going to cut my eating out and bourbon intake and increase my exercise output. Good luck to all.


----------



## 1sicpup

I'm in, would like to get to 200 by the end of 2010, about 245 now. If I cut out beer is rum and Diet Coke a good replacement? I prefer not to quit drinking.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Well, I'll give it a shot. Actually been going to the gym and hired a trainer about 5 months ago. Although, I havent lost much(15#s), I definitely can tell that some fat has turned to muscle and I've been told that muscle weighs more than fat, so thats my excuse. 
Anyway...now its time to take it up, or in, a notch! 220# starting now....


----------



## seapro

*weight loss challenge- I'm in*

I am going to enter again this year. Right now I am @ 245 lbs. I am wanting to shed about 45 lbs. I went to the gym this morning. Wife keeps giving me a hard time about my spare tire.


----------



## deke

1sicpup said:


> I'm in, would like to get to 200 by the end of 2010, about 245 now. If I cut out beer is rum and Diet Coke a good replacement? I prefer not to quit drinking.


Yes going with a clear liquor and a diet mixer will cut calories and carbs. But remember all alcohol is converted to sugar in the body. If you have a few each night you will hinder your weight loss, if you have a few on the weekends then you should be alright but stick with the mixed drinks.


----------



## larryamyers

*Lose weight-Adkins Diet*

I did this and it really works. The things that are hard to give up like mashed potatoes, pasta, bread, all cookies, OJ, candy and beer. You can eat salads, eggs, meat of all types, and a lot of it. Basically, you will see a big change fast. (10 days) You can not cheat or it stops working. The two things that made it work for me was i fell in love with califlower mashed potatoes instead of potatoe's and used spagetti squash instead of pasta. They both tasted great so i had a great side dish with steak, fish or chicken. Eggs can be done with bacon in five minutes flat for breakfast. I would give it a shot. No beer, you can drink a glass wine, and if you have to have a beer, one lite beer a day. Hope that helps. When you get to your goal, you can add a few things. Check it out. Good luck


----------



## BEER4BAIT

I am going on my third year after losing 125 pounds. Over the Holidays I gained 1 pound. I drink beer, whisky etc and eat lamb, pork and deer. I did not do one of the idiot diets in a book with Holywood losers in it, I did the weight watchers. Now my wife has to run the chics off. If you dont learn how to eat and cook you will gain it back. Join Weight Watchers and do it right, stop kidding yourself.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Now the new me,,,,, girls look the other way


----------



## speckle-catcher

where's yore coonskin cap Dan'l Boone?


----------



## BEER4BAIT

I have a skunk skin hat LOL but in West TX the hawks swoop down on my head and take it for a short flight.


----------



## ktdtx

I'm on board. Lost some wt in 2009 and am now 240--a great goal would be 210--haven't been that light since a few hours in the Army and high school.


----------



## deke

BEER4BAIT said:


> Now the new me,,,,, girls look the other way


Holy ****, you look like a completely different person. My father did WW, and lost his goal earlier than expected. They asked him to speak at meetings, he did this in his 60's. And I just found out that one of my cousins did this and WW corp. has asked him to speak for them. I know it works, but for whatever reason I just decided to do it myself. So far so good, 55lbs, I have 25 more to reach my first goal, then possibly 20 more if it makes sense. Did you stop the alcohol while you were losing the weight?


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Nope the name is beer4bait lol. I just add it in with my points and go on. MGD 64 is 1 point.


----------



## Tail Chaser

I'm in. I've been bad the last six months or so and undid most of the good I had done the previous six. I'm back up to 180 after being all the way down to 169 around March.


----------



## bluemangroup

I'm in as well and hopefully we can post from time to time for each other's encouragement. I feel like a fat pig as I write this. Had my pork ribs, black eyes and cabbage today. Jan 2 starts the long road.


----------



## BretE

I'm in...weighed in at midnight....252lbs........headed for 200........


----------



## Gary

I'm 6'2" and was weighing 225. I got a haircut and lost 5 pounds.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Gary said:


> I'm 6'2" and was weighing 225. I got a haircut and lost 5 pounds.


True that I had to get a buzz


----------



## troutomatic1488

Put me down for 60 Lbs. If I give up rum and coke that will knock off about 3000 calories per day shouldn't take long.


----------



## garybryan

Last night went over to friends house and they got a Wii for christmas. Boy, the sports games are really interactive. The sword fight game will really get your cardio rate goin good. Gotta go get one of these Wii consols and play it instead of watching a lot of nothin on That dang TV. This ought to help me loss weight!


----------



## harv418

I'm in.. I got 50 to lose, and would love to drop 75. I've got P90X that I am starting tomorrow. My goal is 25 pounds in 90 days, then repeat as necessary to get to my goal weight of 200.


----------



## 69RRVERT

I'm in. I am starting the P90X workout on the 11th. Everything should be in by then. Thanks, Steven


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Just finished my second barbque pork butt sandwich and #2 bowl of buttermilk pecan cobbler and BlueBell homemade vanilla ice cream.....it starts NOW!


----------



## Tail Chaser

I just gave my new climbing tree stand a test spin and man am I winded! If that's not motivation I don't know what is.


----------



## 2wahoo

My motto is 10 lbs at a time. Got way too big! Started running today. Eat less and exercise more.


----------



## John Redcorn

there are a lot of big fellas on 2cool.


----------



## berto

Die Terrorists Die said:


> Does anybody eat fast, or eat a second serving because your still hungry. But by the time you finish your second serving you feel like your going to explode?


try to eat more smaller meals. That solved my problem. But i can put down some food

Also check out http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbmainnut.htm for some ideas on what to eat and what not.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I started Nov 1st on my 2010 weight loss plan. 
I wanted to be under 180 lbs by Spring 2010...so I wanted plenty of time.

SO Far - I have been hitting the gym 5 days a week (M-F) at 5:45 AM.
I do cardio (Elyptical) for 30 minutes, then a circuit on the weight machines for about 20-30 minutes. 
*for the record...that 1st week I went 4 days and it was VERY hard, but got easier every day after that

On Nov 1st I weighed in at 208 lbs
Wednesday (last week) Dec 30th I weighed 193 lbs
*of course using the gym's medical scale for all weigh-ins

Basically I've lost 15 lbs in 8 weeks and couldn't feel better.
I cut about 1100-1200 calories per day with a combination of cutting back on food intake and increase of calories burned each day. I basically cut out about 5000 calories per month from my life without changing much about how I live my life...and it's working. 

My goal for 2010 - 15 more lbs (total of 30 lbs) which will put me around 178-180 lbs.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I'm in.I'm 6ft and about 177lb's would like to drop 10lb's.Bourbon kills me.


Dang...if I were 6'1" and under 180 - I might want to think about gaining weight!!

I'm only 5'6" and you are at my target weight.


----------



## ProSkiff

I set up my new treadmill in front of the tv on new years eve. Haven't pulled in for fast food yet this year (except Subway) and I'm eating a lot of Lean Cuisine. The small portions fill me up It just seems like they shouldn't! Shared a Coke with my daughter at the Texans game last week (only 1 thus far). 6'5" 280 is my biggest...gonna lose 50 by swimsuit time!


----------



## roundman

everybody going to start posting their weights on fridays like last years weight loss thread?? i had sugery and will be at least 2 more weeks before i officialy pre weigh in and get started again. maybe start another official weight loss thread 2010 for weigh in maybe on fridays or mondays


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I'll add my update. I've lost 20 lbs so far (since Nov 1st) as of Friday afternoon. 
I hope to lose another 15 lbs in the next 8-10 weeks.

Time will tell!!


----------



## Brassnadz

Man, I would like to shed some poundage, but no matter how much I try I cant seem to get below 260+-. I probably walk 2-3 miles a night here at work, and tried the Adkins thing and lost 15#, then it stopped working. If I had the time to get real serious and get into a gym with a trainer it might help, but then again, my wife is Italian, and an excellent cook.

Right now, Im right at 270, and that seems to be stable so I may just have to live with it.


----------



## Argo

beer4bait, you look good dude.... stick with it.... when I was 21 I weighted 370+. out of nowhere I started riding my bike everywhere and going to the gym twice a day 6 days a week..... I also started eating salads, chicken and fish only..... Im not sure why I did it, it just happened.... I dropped 150+ lbs in about 10 months. I kept it off for a while but have gained back up to around 300 lbs now and have been for about 4 years at the same weight....... I eat very similar but of course with kids and work I dont have time to be working out/riding a bike 4-5 hours a day..... I am going to drop about 40 lbs hopefully...... I agree with you, it is mainly about changing your way of thinking with food.... it is hard..... very hard to keep it off with the young kids around, now they are older and it is easier to get out with them or to work around their schedules. I have found that snowboarding is much more difficult at this weight than it would be at 240-250(my goal weight as I am very large framed). I started playing basketball 2-3 days a week in october and will continue that along with a little stricter eating habits. When my weight gets down back to where I want it I am pretty confident I can keep it there now. B4B, do you have much loose skin at all? I know when I dropped down I had my belly skin that I could not get rid of, that is why I worked out so hard, I wanted a 6pack, I was solid muscle at 220 but could not get the 6'r...... I was po'd about that and gave up trying after about a year..... If I ever got down to that weight again I would likely have it cut off if need be so I could get the 6'r


----------



## fishtale

*Here's my dillema*

I'm 5'11" and have remained at a consistent weight of 180 - 185 lbs the majortity of my life. Over the last year or so I've gained 15 lbs. and am now for the first time in my life at 200+ consistently.

I like to drink beer, I eat what I want, and I hate to exercise.

I'm setting a goal to eat healthier, drink more water and add exercise other than the excercise I get at work.

What are some types of excercise you enjoy other than the running and the gym?

I'm in to get back to my "ideal" weight of 185.


----------



## Snagged

fishtale said:


> I'm 5'11" and have remained at a consistent weight of 180 - 185 lbs the majortity of my life. Over the last year or so I've gained 15 lbs. and am now for the first time in my life at 200+ consistently.
> 
> I like to drink beer, I eat what I want, and I hate to exercise.
> 
> I'm setting a goal to eat healthier, drink more water and add exercise other than the excercise I get at work.
> 
> What are some types of excercise you enjoy other than the running and the gym?
> 
> I'm in to get back to my "ideal" weight of 185.


 Try walking and a stationery bike. I am fighting a side effect of a med that causes weight gain and managed to loose 25 last year and hope to loose another 25 this year.


----------



## deke

Still eating right and exercising, just need it to warm a little so I can get on Mtn. bike again. Also need to get a new mat for my treadmill, it gave up the ghost. I hope I can fix it myself, I know I can take it apart, but putting it back together RIGHT,lol we will see.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah.....I'm taking up smoking again (three packs a day this time), going to drink more, lead a more sedentary lifestyle, & the only exercise I'm planning on is prying my *** off the couch to waddle across the house to the fridge for another beer & a piece of fried chicken...


This was my dumb arse post New Years Eve. I'm getting with it starting this week. Planning on eating better, & exercising more. I moved the waders & fishing **** off my weight benches this afternoon. I've been doing 12oz curls all weekend to prepare. :cheers:


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Well , what the heck. 1 Jan. started out at 223# down 2# this morning. Only 25 more to go. Gonna be a long , hungry spring


----------



## 9121SS

I started on Jan. 2nd @ 265 today I'm @ 254. Purdy good for a week! :doowapsta I know that will slow down real soon.


----------



## Tombstone

Im ready to get back to getting healthy. I had been doing pretty good up until the holidays rolled around and got me out of my routine. Back to eating good again and the P90X. Its amazing how much weight you can pack on in 3 weeks. I have gained probably around 7-8 pounds back since right before Christmas. I start my P90x regiment over today and know by wednesday that I will be so sore. Oh well, I guess as they say: No pain, no gain.


----------



## Dcrawford

dang I just had a snickers bar and three chocolates turtles!! something like 1200 calories? Brrrrrrrrrrrppppppp

I can't stop eating. I eat because I'm unhappy, and I'm unhappy because I eat. It's a vicious cycle. Now, if you'll excuse me, there's someone I'd like to get in touch with and forgive... myself.


----------



## firelt

I started on the 4th and have lost 5 lbs so far. So far, so good.


----------



## luv2fish

Tom and I are back on our lean and green medifast diet, last time we each lost 40. We each have a goal of losing 60 pounds each. So here we go, holidays, new grandbabies and daughters wedding out of the way!! Lord help us.


----------



## Triad_Marine

My B/F is 6'4" and weighs in at 318 last Dr visit a month ago and the Dr. tells him he needs to weigh in at 200 ....Ok I would be happy with 260 but I think at 200 he would look sick and scary....Myself prior to giving birth 7 years ago I was at 126 and today well I am about 196 which is 10 lbs heavier than when I delivered....however I look better so everything is shifting with old age but I am on the road to losing at least 40 lbs because in May I want to run my first 5K since before I was pregnant this is a goal I set and I will be running in memory of a friend I lost to ovarian cancer =)
So I am in


----------



## Barnacle Bill

I was 252 in December. Right now I'm at 238. I just cut out sodas and started eating smaller meals.. No more stuffing myself until I hurt, LOL... I also cut out coffee except for one cup a day now... And I also cut out fast food for the most part.. I'm 6' and want to get down to 220 or so.


----------



## Triad_Marine

Barnacle Bill said:


> I was 252 in December. Right now I'm at 238. I just cut out sodas and started eating smaller meals.. No more stuffing myself until I hurt, LOL... I also cut out coffee except for one cup a day now... And I also cut out fast food for the most part.. I'm 6' and want to get down to 220 or so.


Good Job I have cut out soda too but find it hard to give up the coffee ...we only eat out once every 2 weeks now and I try to pick places with healthier options....I find the running training goes better without the soda... it makes me feel very slow


----------



## fwoodwader

1) Cut out sodas all together
2) Drink lots of water
3) Eat slowly, make a point if eating to talk in between bites.
4) Cut down portions
5) If eating fast food, don't get fries, just the burger and a water
6) If eating Mexican food, don't eat the tortilla chips before the meal
7) Switch out chips for carrots, celery and heart healthy nuts

Also don't let the scale be the end all indicator of weight loss. If you start working out you will naturally burn fat but also build muscle, muscle weighs more than fat. Let your appearance do the talking and not your scale. I'm currently 228 and want to get back down around 210.


----------



## ProSkiff

I weighed in tonight and have lost 11 lbs thus far! I'll take a pound a day! 40 more to go...I'll be fishing with my shirt off before you know it!


----------



## seapro

Down about 3 lbs. so far. Started at 245 on JaN. 3. Only 43 more lbs. to go.


----------



## Sow Trout

I'm in. Starting at 244 lbs.


----------



## tpool

Started back on Jan 3rd at 201lbs. Lost 3lbs the first week on Nutrisystem (weigh on Mondays). Have 33 more pounds to go (goal weight 165). Gonna add in exersize starting next week (start exersize after 2 weeks of diet). Will keep everyone updated on how Nutrisystem is going (will post Monday weigh-ins)....


T-BONE


----------



## Tiny

I don't know what I weigh exactly, been meaning to check it out with my good scale, but the one here at work says what it did back in January of 2007. 
I need to lose 60-80 pounds. I need to get off my butt and burn some fat off instead of just eating decent and wishing it off... I'll check back in a month.. work scale = 310


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

I started on Jan 2nd at 250 lbs. I am currently 239 pounds and have about 25-30 lbs to go. Wish me luck!


----------



## diveback

248.6 As of Friday, I plan to be 200 by March. 

Light beer and more exercise (fishing)


----------



## ProSkiff

January 1st = 283 lbs January 14th = 268 lbs. It's Working!!! 1 lb a day average.


----------



## Big Willy

Hey 2coolers,

Here is a link to a thread I wrote last year for some weight loss advice: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=191783&highlight=weight+loss

It is a long post but if you have any questions just post up on the thread or send me a PM.

Will


----------



## firelt

Started January 4. Down 8.8 with 13.5 to go.


----------



## slopoke

I've lost a lil' bit. :biggrin:


----------



## Snagged

May help some of us understand our weight gains.

Why Do You Continue to Eat When You're Full?

Click here: Why Do You Continue to Eat When You're Full? 

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...eople-Continue-to-Eat-When-They-Are-Full.aspx


----------



## 9121SS

Well, this is week two for me and it was a tough one. Only lost 1 lb. But it's better than gaining one. So my two week total is 11 lbs. yall hang in there, we can do this. :doowapsta


----------



## tpool

On my 2nd week of Nutrisystem, I stayed the same weight :-( But not Nutrisystem's fault - I cheated on 3 of the 7 days of dinner (but followed the rest to a "T") but I will have to blame myself on this one.... I'm back on the wagon today and going to add walking/power walking into the mix starting tomorrow!


Started @ 201lbs

After week 1= 198
After week 2 with 3 cheat meals & no exercise= 198


T-BONE


----------



## deke

tpool said:


> On my 2nd week of Nutrisystem, I stayed the same weight :-( But not Nutrisystem's fault - I cheated on 3 of the 7 days of dinner (but followed the rest to a "T") but I will have to blame myself on this one.... I'm back on the wagon today and going to add walking/power walking into the mix starting tomorrow!
> 
> Started @ 201lbs
> 
> After week 1= 198
> After week 2 with 3 cheat meals & no exercise= 198
> 
> T-BONE


Once you start the exercise it will come off faster, I guarantee you.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I'm still sticking with my "simple method" of losing weight. 
Take in less calories per day and go to the gym to burn calories 5 days a week.

I'm on week 10 (maybe 11) and have lost 21 lbs. 
At 1st...it was fast and I lost 8-10 lbs after 2 weeks (water weight). Now it's slowed down off but it is still coming off slow and steady. I'm losing about 1 lb per week which is fine with me. At this pace I'll be at my goal in 10 more weeks...just in time for Spring Boating Season.

Starting weight: 208 lbs
Current weight: 187 lbs
Goal weight: *175 lbs*

12 more lbs to go!!


----------



## rio frio

I participted last year and went from 242 to 212 with my "3 NO B DIET" NO BEER /NOBURGERS/NO BURRITOS ....since then I have gained 12 lbs back....I am gonna start late but by summer I am gonna try and get down to 205...lots of salad,tuna/water....its really all about PORTION CONTROL...RIO


----------



## Cap-N-Red

220#'s this morning , that's down 1 # for the week. It's slow but at least it's going the right way


----------



## GIGEM18

I HAVE BEEN ON ISAGENIX FOR 2 WEEKS AND HAVE LOST 18LB. 10LB FIRST WEEK AND 8 THE SECOND.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

I lost 1/2 pound,but gained a bottle of bourbon:smile:


----------



## John Galt

Down 4 lbs this week. Down 16.5 since 1/1/10, from 272.5#.

256#, hopefully headed to 200#. Been doing the following:

--No alcohol of any kind.
--Drink 2 liters of water/day.
--Write down EVERYTHING (I mean EVERYTHING) I put in my mouth and track the calories in a spreadsheet.
--Get some kind of exercise every day..even if it's only walking 1 mile at lunch.
--Eat 1/2 of a "normal portion," come back and eat the other half an hour later if I'm still hungry. Usually I am not. 
--System of rewards...every 10% of my goal (7.5#) I give myself a reward...could be a book from Amazon.com; could be an offshore fishing trip, could be a CD I've been wanting.

I've attached the calorie counting website I use. You'd be surprised at some of the calories in food or how easy it is to eat a basket of chips at a Mexican restaurant all by yourself. Tracking serves both as a deterrent (who wants to write down a bunch of junk?) and also helps me identify foods that cost more calories than they are worth.

http://www.foodcount.com/

I did the above in 2003 and went from 277# to 186#, kept it off for 2 years, then the company I was working for went BK, I was unemployed for 4 months, then took a job with a startup that had me working a lot and traveling. Stress eating and drinking to blow off steam put the weight back on me.

The change this year is being in Colorado, not being able to keep up with my elk-hunting buddies or ski with the boys. Trying to be active with a 5-gallon can of Ozarka strapped to your back isn't easy. It is a little easier, being up here. The scenery is interesting enough so you don't notice you're exercising.

I still eat well, last week, I had red beans & rice, green chile pork stew, lengua, pasta, pizza....but less of it; eat salads and fresh fruit for dessert instead of something gooey. Headed to NYC on business next week, and we'll eat in a steakhouse one night (gotta love oil and gas)...but I'll eat 4 oz of ribeye instead of 16.

I almost didn't post for fear of "jinxing" myself.


----------



## ladyangelfish

I guess I'll give my 2 cents..... Let me start by saying i've dropped 20 pounds in the past 5 months. I work out every now and then when I have time I don't eat late at night anymore I "cut back" the beer on the week days and just this last month I started Herbalife which is awesome! So if you really want to do it then put your mind to it!


----------



## slopoke

January 3rd: 255 lbs.

Today, January 19th: 246 lbs. :headknock


----------



## deke

slopoke said:


> January 3rd: 255 lbs.
> 
> Today, January 19th: 246 lbs. :headknock


Whats wrong with this? This is great weight loss. You are on track to lose 15+ lbs this month!

The weight loss you see on Biggest Loser and TV shows is sooo far from reality. They Have trainers, chefs, doctors and nothing else in life to do but lose weight.

1 1/2-2 lbs per week is healthy weight loss. Yes you will lose more your first month pr two, but after that this is what you should be losing. Losing weight really fast is unhealthy, and more times than not will come back faster than someone that loses the same amount over a realistic amount of time. It has something to do with cell make up, too much info to discuss right now,lol.

y'all keep it up.


----------



## fwoodwader

Just went to one soda a day and cut out fast food. Also not eating after 9:00 and if so trying for it to be a healthy snack. Baby steps.


----------



## tpool

deke said:


> Once you start the exercise it will come off faster, I guarantee you.


Yep - that's the way I'm used to doing it. Nutrisystem suggests no working out for the 1st 2 weeks because of the lower calorie intake - once your body gets used to it you add in the exercise... So now it's time! Had a great 2 mile walk today - next week will move to 2 miles of powerwalking. After 2 weeks of that will mix in some jogging w/ powerwalking and then finally weight training mixed in after that!

T-BONE


----------



## deke

tpool said:


> Yep - that's the way I'm used to doing it. Nutrisystem suggests no working out for the 1st 2 weeks because of the lower calorie intake - once your body gets used to it you add in the exercise... So now it's time! Had a great 2 mile walk today - next week will move to 2 miles of powerwalking. After 2 weeks of that will mix in some jogging w/ powerwalking and then finally weight training mixed in after that!
> 
> T-BONE


Good plan, but don't rush stepping up your exercise, you don't want to hurt/pull something and set you back this early.


----------



## 9121SS

*deke*

Thanks deke for starting this thread. I had planed on losing weight this year but seeing how many people got on board with this and how good they are doing really helps me out. This pushes me to stay on tract so I can post my new weight every week. Keep up the good work yall! :doowapsta


----------



## slopoke

deke said:


> Whats wrong with this? This is great weight loss. You are on track to lose 15+ lbs this month!
> 
> The weight loss you see on Biggest Loser and TV shows is sooo far from reality. They Have trainers, chefs, doctors and nothing else in life to do but lose weight.
> 
> 1 1/2-2 lbs per week is healthy weight loss. Yes you will lose more your first month pr two, but after that this is what you should be losing. Losing weight really fast is unhealthy, and more times than not will come back faster than someone that loses the same amount over a realistic amount of time. It has something to do with cell make up, too much info to discuss right now,lol.
> 
> y'all keep it up.





deke said:


> Good plan, but don't rush stepping up your exercise, you don't want to hurt/pull something and set you back this early.


I'll be takin' your encouragement to heart, Deke. And stick with the plan. I haven't started any exercise to compliment the dieting yet, but I will ease into it as I go. I'll be starting off with simple things like walking the Pugs around the block in the evenings and add cycling and kayaking as I go and have time. Maybe some weight training down the line with my Seventeen year old. 
The last time that I took weight loss seriously I lost 38 lbs. in 6 weeks, but I had more time for exercise to compliment the diet. :walkingsm


----------



## Diamond Jen

You should try the Ideal Protein diet....it is awesome. You can lose 20 lbs in the first month. My friend, Joann Cooper (RenuU), is an Ideal Protein coach. She rocks. Anytime I need to lose a few quick pounds, I follow the Ideal Protein diet. A guy in my office lost 80 pounds in 3 months on the plan. The plan is easy, the Ideal Protein foods are good, and weight loss is FAST and safe. You can reach Joann at 713-818-3558 or via email at [email protected]. If you have any questions, just shoot me a PM. Good luck! Focus + Choice = Health!  Make 2010 great!!!


----------



## Shallow Sport68

I'll stick to my bourbon diet  was 177 and now 176 1/2.....right on track.:brew:


----------



## slopoke

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I'll stick to my bourbon diet  was 177 and now 176 1/2.....right on track.:brew:


Lightweight.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Couple more bottles and i'll be at 160 in no time


----------



## SeanSFA

If anyone needs any help pm me.. I just graduated with a kinesiology degree and opted to get my personal training license instead of taking senior seminar. Im not gonna call myself a expert but I do know a pretty good deal about weight loss and eating correct and my career is doing nothing with my major so I wouldnt mind putting my degree to some use. sean


----------



## shallowgal

I just kicked off another diet this year to lose some baby weight. The first year I did the 2Cool weight loss challenge I started at 158 (went back and checked the posts). Got down to 125 for my wedding (not a good look on me actually) and went up to 130-135 for the past few years.

Along came my bundle of joy and I'm up to 150.5 a year latersad_smiles. I'm already down 3 pounds from start of diet. Think I'll post my weight every Friday to keep me accountable. So here goes:

Friday 1/22/10 = 147.5


----------



## brasos

I did this last year - started at 195 got down to 165 - got on the scale this morning weighed 167. Have been able to maintain the weight loss pretty well. Lost about 1-2 lbs a week. For me it was more about controlling intake - than exercise - it takes about 1hr of exercise to burn off the calories in two donuts.

Anyone can do it - you just have to stick with it for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ditto

Alright I finally decided to read the thread. Started getting to the gym in mid December. Weighed in at 222 and have a target of 200. As of today I'm at 212. 

I'm at the gym at 6am six days a week . Get in weights only on some days, cardio only on others and some days I get in both especially on weekends. Do 3 - 4 miles on the stairmaster and/or the eliptical. 

I hate getting up that early especially when it's 35 degrees and raining, but it's the only time I have with two kids playing soccer. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I weighed in this morning and this afternoon.
185 lbs (both times)

Still making progress and hopefully I'll keep the pace steady and meet my goal by mid march.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Down 10lbs in 2 weeks, knocking out sugar and carbs, and while still weight training. I'm hoping to drop another 15 in the next 2 after I go in for my left hip replacement Feb2. That morphine just kills an appetite.hwell:


----------



## deke

FlatoutFishin said:


> That morphine just kills an appetite.hwell:


True, but it really makes you not care too much about that though. I asked to take the morphine machine home and they wouldn't let me,lol. Good luck with that surgery bud.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

deke said:


> True, but it really makes you not care too much about that though. I asked to take the morphine machine home and they wouldn't let me,lol. Good luck with that surgery bud.


Thanks...it'll all be good! Should be wading by mid April....get ready for the call!


----------



## 9121SS

Saturday is my weigh in day. Started on 1/2/10. Starting weight... 265. Just weighed in @ 250. I'm real happy with that!
Hang in there and good luck to all.


----------



## sweenyite

Started the South Beach Diet two weeks ago. Down 12 pounds so far.


----------



## 9121SS

sweenyite said:


> Started the South Beach Diet two weeks ago. Down 12 pounds so far.


WOW! Your kikkin some butt. Congrats.


----------



## Snagged

sweenyite said:


> Started the South Beach Diet two weeks ago. Down 12 pounds so far.


 The first weight you loose is water weight, it will slow down, don't get discoraged (?sp).


----------



## sweenyite

Snagged said:


> The first weight you loose is water weight, it will slow down, don't get discoraged (?sp).


 Yeah, I know. I lost 30 pounds in four months on the SBD a couple of years ago. I know the drill. I hope I can make some permanent changes this time to keep it off.


----------



## Snagged

sweenyite said:


> Yeah, I know. I lost 30 pounds in four months on the SBD a couple of years ago. I know the drill. I hope I can make some permanent changes this time to keep it off.


 That is the hard part, I know!!!!
I need to be below 1400 calories and then I have problems with meds. hwell: So I'm having a real problem breaking out of my current weight.
Just remember what I learned many years ago; quiters fail.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

sweenyite said:


> Yeah, I know. I lost 30 pounds in four months on the SBD a couple of years ago. I know the drill. I hope I can make some permanent changes this time to keep it off.


That's the one I'm following...still in Phase 1 and not liking it for anything. Come on Tuesday and Phase 2!!!


----------



## deke

9121SS said:


> Saturday is my weigh in day. Started on 1/2/10. Starting weight... 265. Just weighed in @ 250. I'm real happy with that!
> Hang in there and good luck to all.


"Started the South Beach Diet two weeks ago. Down 12 pounds so far. Yesterday 09:49 PM"

Congrats, you guys are doing great.


----------



## tpool

Well, diet AND newly added exercise paying off a bit for this no metabolism/41 yr old...

Scale this a.m. said 197 after coffee. At 3pm (after breakfast and lunch, and 30 minute walk) said 195, so I'll call it 196! I'll take it!!! Congrats to all you other folks on your weight loss this past week!

Started 201
Last week 198
This week - down 2lbs to 196


T-BONE


----------



## shallowgal

*Weekly weigh in*

What I'm doing is the equivalent of the Phase 1 south beach and it SUCKS! I also joined a gym, and though I've always been an avid runner, this kickboxing class I took last night kicked my rear. I can barely bend over today!!!

So, better ante up:

Start weight: 150.5
Last week: 147.5
Today: 145

10 to go. I know they will come off much slower than the first 5, but they WILL COME OFF....eventually.


----------



## sweenyite

9121SS said:


> WOW! Your kikkin some butt. Congrats.


Had to do something. Got on the scale a while back and it said "one at a time".


----------



## castaway300

castaway300 said:


> Im in again...started my "life style " change in 08, and lost 40 lbs. In 09 i wanted to reduce the 200$ i was spending a month on pills.
> Well i got that down to 75$ a month and lost 10 more lbs in 09.
> 2008 340lbs
> 2009 300lbs
> 
> starting 2010 290lbs
> Im going to crack down in 2010 and shoot for 240 by the end of the year.
> good luck to all....


started 2010 @290
as of monday 1/25/10 284
and doc lowerd my meds, down to 45$ a month.....
the boat is faster and burns less fuel now...lmao
keep the faith
castaway300


----------



## deke

castaway300 said:


> started 2010 @290
> as of monday 1/25/10 284
> and doc lowerd my meds, down to 45$ a month.....
> the boat is faster and burns less fuel now...lmao
> keep the faith
> castaway300


Keep it up, 1 1/2-2lbs a week is what you should lose for healthy weight loss, so you are on target.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Holding steady at 220#. At least I'm not gaining. Guess I gotta try harder. Does that mean starving ? .............LOL


----------



## br1006

Jumping in late since last year I bailed after??? OK never really started!

Started this year at 267# and weighed in this morning at 257.7 so that is 10# and 40# to go to reach goal!


----------



## slopoke

I'm still workin' on it.


----------



## tec

I met my goal of getting below 220 which was a loss of 9. In the week since I've probably gained half of it back but haven't been on a scale. I said I would do it and I did. Nothing was said about keeping it off.


----------



## firelt

Started off at 245 on New Years Day.
232.8 as of this morning.
Cut out the carbs and limiting how much I eat. 
Goal #1 is 230 lbs.
Goal #2 is 220.


----------



## rjr

Hey Steven, just checking in to see how the P90x is going. I'm starting Phase 2 on saturday 1/30/10 and so far so good (haven't had a heart attack yet). Let us know how it's going.

rjr


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Friday check-in...
Started at 208 on Nov 1st.
This morning (1/29) I am down to 183.

25 lbs lost
Still losing about 1.5 to 2 lbs per week.


----------



## 9121SS

Saturday weigh in, 247. :doowapsta First time I have been under 250 in over a year. That's a 3 pound loss this last week for a total of 18 pounds so far.
If we all keep this up people will be talking about how that 2cool gang is a bunch of lean, mean fishin machines. LOL!


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Down 2 more lbs. Weighed in at 218#. Gotta keep it up. Goal is 200# or less


----------



## tpool

Started 201
Last week (Monday) 196
This week (Monday) 195.5

Turning up the exercise each week!

T-BONE


----------



## slopoke

I ain't tha man I used ta be.


----------



## 9121SS

slopoke said:


> I ain't tha man I used ta be.


I'm alot more of a man than I used to be! That's why I'm trying to loose weight!  LOL


----------



## sweenyite

Three and a half weeks in, down 15 pounds...


----------



## castaway300

castaway300 said:


> started 2010 @290
> as of monday 1/25/10 284
> and doc lowerd my meds, down to 45$ a month.....
> the boat is faster and burns less fuel now...lmao
> keep the faith
> castaway300


as of 2/1/10 still 284...


----------



## 9121SS

OK. Found this back on page 4. Where did everybody go? Did yall give up?
I'm still at 247 this week but I aint givvin up!


----------



## Snagged

I'm still fighting.. Lost four pounds and may be off this speed bump.


----------



## fishtale

Joined a gym last week, been eating much healthier, stabilized weight at 195, down from 205, and wouldn't mind staying at that weight but it needs to transfer from the belly into muscle!!!


----------



## tpool

Started 201 on Jan 5th
Last week (Monday) 195.5
This week (Monday) 194

The exercise (combined with the diet) is starting to pay off (I cheated for the Superbowl, so I'm pretty sure I cheated myself out of at least a half pound more)..

T-BONE


----------



## sweenyite

sweenyite said:


> Started the South Beach Diet two weeks ago. Down 12 pounds so far.


Make it 22 lbs.


----------



## deke

Still going, I actually need to increase my cardio, all this bad weather has slowed my mountain biking.


----------



## adpostel

I started January 15th at 261 lbs
Changed to healthier eating/drinking 
Feb. 1st Started a CrossFit Bootcamp 3x week
Currently down to 254
looking to get sub 250 here pretty quickly, then headed down to 220 and hopefully end up around 200 +/- 5 lbs


----------



## ProSkiff

I am down 25 lbs so far. started jan. 1st at 283 lbs and weighed in this morning at 258. I'm doing 3-4 miles a day on the treadmill and staying around 1200-1500 calories a day. Superbowl weekend slowed down progress, but I'm back on track now.


----------



## deke

ProSkiff said:


> I am down 25 lbs so far. started jan. 1st at 283 lbs and weighed in this morning at 258. I'm doing 3-4 miles a day on the treadmill and staying around 1200-1500 calories a day. Superbowl weekend slowed down progress, but I'm back on track now.


Way to go, keep it up.


----------



## fwoodwader

Started dieting "for real" last week.

-Cut down sodas to one a day
-Set sleep regiment
-Eating 4-5 smalls meal/snacks a day
-Counting calories, trying to keep them below 2,000 a day.

I weighed in Monday morning at 231 and hit the scale today at 228. P90X starts Monday. My goal is to get down between 205-210 pounds.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Don't recommend it, but I've dropped 15lbs since my hip replacement surgery on Feb 2!


----------



## 9121SS

FlatoutFishin said:


> Don't recommend it, but I've dropped 15lbs since my hip replacement surgery on Feb 2!


FF, I think I will stay with what I'm doing. LOL.
How are you doing with that hew hip? All is good I hope.


----------



## Spirit

Last year I was at 172 or 174 when I got on the diet thread working on losing down to 140. This year I'm at 155 working on gettng down to 140. Someday I'm gonna see that magical 140 mark!! Hopefully by March 22. That's my goal date.

I got the "workout room" set back up night before last and boy do my sore muscles feel it. I have a corner with a weight tower, a Bowflex and treadmill. I am determined to get the last of the weight off and tone up by summer.

Ultimately, I want to hit 130-135.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

I finally started mine 2 weeks ago.
So far I have dropped 12 lbs.

Here is what I am doing................
Stopped ALL eliminated ALL soda's ( I calculate I drink around 5000 calories a week just in soda )
I eat a bowl of Total for breakfast, skinless chicken breast or fish and a salad (dry) for lunch and dinner is either some sort of grilled seafood with a dab of olive oil for cooking and a vegi.

Just the dropping cokes equates to about 1.5 lbs a week loss (theoretically).
And on top of that I control portions and eliminate 90% of the fat I used to eat.
This has equaled to about a little less than 1lb a day weight loss for me so far.

My old eating habits were around 4000-5000 calories a day with lots of fat and sugars. But even with that much calorie and fat intake, I still Maintained a constant 312-315 lb weight for over a year.

So you do the math. If you use to eat like I did (4-5k calories a day) and you cut that down to around 1000. That is a reduction of around 3000 calories a day.
For every 3600 calories you burn (or do not consume in my case), is equal to about 1lb of fat you lose. So it seems to be adding up for me. I lose about a 1lb a day for 2 weeks straight with this strategy!

I do switch it up and have a subway 6" sandwich for lunch here of there or I might go find some boiled shrimp or something.
And at least twice a week, I will have a bowl of Total cereal for dinner to double up on my vitamin intake. And Total is also a pretty darn good cereal for being so healthy for you!


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Also FYI for those of you who are scared to eat very much Shrimp because they are so High in Cholesterol?

I did some research and there are a few studies that have been done recently and published that indicate that consuming Shrimp had little to NO affect of cholesterol levers in participants.

One study, they had two groups of people. One group ate no shrimp and the other group had shrimp as a main part of their daily diet.
The group who ate shrimp had either NO increase in their cholesterol level or had a slight increase, but was offset by an elevated level of GOOD cholesterol.
Most Doctors familiar with these studies will tell you , Eat all you want of Shrimp! In most cases it will not affect your cholesterol unless you already have a cholesterol level that is out of control!.

Low in Fat, High in Protein, Shrimp is a PERFECT diet food!
4oz of shrimp is 80 calories and almost no fat. So you can eat a pound of these suckers every day and it's only 320 calories!!

Just my 2 cents. Go do your own research, don't just take my word for it.


----------



## 9121SS

energinerbuzzy said:


> Also FYI for those of you who are scared to eat very much Shrimp because they are so High in Cholesterol?
> 
> I did some research and there are a few studies that have been done recently and published that indicate that consuming Shrimp had little to NO affect of cholesterol levers in participants.
> 
> One study, they had two groups of people. One group ate no shrimp and the other group had shrimp as a main part of their daily diet.
> The group who ate shrimp had either NO increase in their cholesterol level or had a slight increase, but was offset by an elevated level of GOOD cholesterol.
> Most Doctors familiar with these studies will tell you , Eat all you want of Shrimp! In most cases it will not affect your cholesterol unless you already have a cholesterol level that is out of control!.
> 
> Low in Fat, High in Protein, Shrimp is a PERFECT diet food!
> 4oz of shrimp is 80 calories and almost no fat. So you can eat a pound of these suckers every day and it's only 320 calories!!
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Go do your own research, don't just take my word for it.


That was close!!! I have given up alot of stuff, but shrimp is not going to be one of them. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## br1006

Friday weigh in!

249# started at 267# 3 weeks ago so that is 18# in 3 weeks so right at 6# a week and that includes my cheating on Super Bowl Sunday!!!


----------



## deke

Energizerbuzzy, don't forget to take a vitamin(not Centrum) if you are eating like that. Some of you are losing that initial big loss right now, you WILL plateau so don't get discouraged. Just keep doing what you are doing, and mix up your foods or your body will get use to it, shock the body it works for weights and food.


----------



## BretE

I'm going a different route this time than most of y'all. I've tried numerous diets and lost alot of weight but eventually put it right back on. This time I'm just cutting back on my intake. I'm eating normal home cooking, just not near as much. And NO fast food......and I'm back in the gym. Down from 252 Jan. 1st to 238 tonite!

Bret


----------



## energinerbuzzy

deke said:


> Energizerbuzzy, don't forget to take a vitamin(not Centrum) if you are eating like that. Some of you are losing that initial big loss right now, you WILL plateau so don't get discouraged. Just keep doing what you are doing, and mix up your foods or your body will get use to it, shock the body it works for weights and food.


I hate taking pills, so I eat at least 2 servings of Total a day. i am at least getting the daily recommended dose of most of them.
And I do mix it up. I toss in a little carbs here and there but I still try to cut out the fat.


----------



## fwoodwader

energinerbuzzy said:


> I hate taking pills, so I eat at least 2 servings of Total a day. i am at least getting the daily recommended dose of most of them.
> And I do mix it up. I toss in a little carbs here and there but I still try to cut out the fat.


You probably really should take a multi vitamin regardless. Alot of that good stuff just passes through your body without being broken down and used for good.

The big thing is portion size. And the biggest thing about a diet is that is should be a called a change in life style, if you don't stick with it that weight will come right back. That is the biggest thing.

It is ok to splurge every once in a while and some will say, at least once a week but stay within moderation.


----------



## deke

fwoodwader said:


> You probably really should take a multi vitamin regardless. Alot of that good stuff just passes through your body without being broken down and used for good.
> 
> The big thing is portion size. And the biggest thing about a diet is that is should be a called a change in life style, if you don't stick with it that weight will come right back. That is the biggest thing.
> 
> It is ok to splurge every once in a while and some will say, at least once a week but stay within moderation.


Good points.
To bad Trader Joes isn't in Texas, they have a chewable vitamin that tastes like candy. So the pill thing is a non issue. And the extra bowl of cereal isn't going to cut it.

Splurging. I am supposed to pick one day a week to eat what i want, in moderation of course, not supposed to put away a bucket of chicken or a whole pizza,lol. But I actually only make it one meal and even then I keep it pretty healthy. This is to keep people from cheating, and so you don't feel like you are missing something. I don't need it like some, I have plenty of discipline when it comes to eating healthy now. Like Foodwader said it is a lifestyle change, not just a diet.


----------



## fwoodwader

deke said:


> Good points.
> To bad Trader Joes isn't in Texas, they have a chewable vitamin that tastes like candy. So the pill thing is a non issue. And the extra bowl of cereal isn't going to cut it.
> 
> Splurging. I am supposed to pick one day a week to eat what i want, in moderation of course, not supposed to put away a bucket of chicken or a whole pizza,lol. But I actually only make it one meal and even then I keep it pretty healthy. This is to keep people from cheating, and so you don't feel like you are missing something. I don't need it like some, I have plenty of discipline when it comes to eating healthy now. Like Foodwader said it is a lifestyle change, not just a diet.


Deke good point about the one meal thing in regards to splurging.

You'd be surprised if you actually looked at the portion size on packaging. I know I can put away a oven baked pizza in one sitting but the portion size is a 1/4 of the pizza.

If you go out to eat, when the meal comes to the table, cut it in half literally and only have half with the intention of bringing it home and having it the next day for lunch.

In one week I've noticed that my stomach is adjusting to the portions I'm eating.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

9121SS said:


> FF, I think I will stay with what I'm doing. LOL.
> How are you doing with that hew hip? All is good I hope.


Going very well...thanks for asking. Comparing to my right side replacement from 2years ago I believe I'm ahead of where I was then in the recoup department. Still somethings you cant hurry, like bone to metal adherence. As long as I'm good by time Tails and Tunes tournament rolls around!


----------



## Shallow Sport68

:walkingsm176 now......lost a pound :smile:..oh well.I have a half marathon to run in couple weeks maybe loose a pound then.


----------



## 9121SS

Lost 3 more. Down to 244 started at 265. :cheers:


----------



## energinerbuzzy

FlatoutFishin said:


> Going very well...thanks for asking. Comparing to my right side replacement from 2years ago I believe I'm ahead of where I was then in the recoup department. Still somethings you cant hurry, like bone to metal adherence. As long as I'm good by time Tails and Tunes tournament rolls around!


I feel for ya man!!
My wife recently had BOTH total Hip Replacements. 1st one was in April 09' and the second was in August 09'.
She is doing pretty well and it back in the gym daily working out and trying to become "normal" again.
She still walks a little funny sometimes but all in all she is 80% recovered.
She is 45 years old though and handled it well because of her age I think.


----------



## 9121SS

Shallow Sport68 said:


> :walkingsm176 now......lost a pound :smile:..oh well.I have a half marathon to run in couple weeks maybe loose a pound then.


Dude! You'r gonna dry up and blow away!


----------



## tpool

OOPS! Gained a pound this week :-( Can you say Brazilian steakhouse for Valentine's Day and adult beverages (plural) Saturday night?! Well, got back on the cardio and diet today....

Started Jan 5th 201
Last week 194
This week 195


T-BONE


----------



## fwoodwader

I did my first P90X workout this morning...brutal.


----------



## 9121SS

tpool said:


> OOPS! Gained a pound this week :-( Can you say Brazilian steakhouse for Valentine's Day and adult beverages (plural) Saturday night?! Well, got back on the cardio and diet today....
> 
> Started Jan 5th 201
> Last week 194
> This week 195
> 
> T-BONE


I know it's tough. One week I only lost 1 pound and the next I didn't loose any. This one of the hardest things I have ever done cuz I love good food.


----------



## Snagged

tpool said:


> OOPS! Gained a pound this week :-( Can you say Brazilian steakhouse for Valentine's Day and adult beverages (plural) Saturday night?! Well, got back on the cardio and diet today....
> 
> Started Jan 5th 201
> Last week 194
> This week 195
> 
> T-BONE


Watch the salt in prepared foods.


----------



## deke

I will get on a scale tomorrow morning, Dr. appt, and see where I am since Christmas. A little scared since I haven't done as much cardio/biking since the weather has been so bad since Christmas. But I have eaten correctly, so we will see, fingers crossed. I don't weigh myself daily or even weekly, like alot of people do. I know if I own a scale I will obsess over it daily,lol. Just going by the way clothes fit so far. 

But tomorrow I will see where I am on a good medical scale and then buy one for the house and weigh myself on it that way I can see how far off the store scale is, so I can then know what to add or subtract with the new scale. I need to weigh myself weekly now, so I can fine tune my diet and exercise to lose the rest of my goal weight.


----------



## Fathead

I'm late to the party, but I'm in. Wife and I will each lose 20 in the next 3 months. Doesn't sound like a lot, but that will take me to 180, a number I haven't seen in 9 years.

Y'all are doing great, keep it up!


----------



## fisHRman

I am late too, but I am in. Started at 283 January 25 and weighed in at 275 this morning. Watching what I eat as far as carbs go and walking hwen I have the chance. Trying to make it a habit. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

I weighed 257LBS at the first of the year. That's heaviest I've ever been. Felt like **** all the time and just didn't want to do much. The wife wanted to go on the Medifast diet and I said I would do it too as long as I was not hungry. I've had several family members loose quite a bit doing this Medifast diet. Well it's been 4 weeks and I've lost 17 lbs so far. It's been working great so far I feel so much better already. I can't wait to hit 200..


----------



## 9121SS

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I weighed 257LBS at the first of the year. That's heaviest I've ever been. Felt like **** all the time and just didn't want to do much. The wife wanted to go on the Medifast diet and I said I would do it too as long as I was not hungry. I've had several family members loose quite a bit doing this Medifast diet. Well it's been 4 weeks and I've lost 17 lbs so far. It's been working great so far I feel so much better already. I can't wait to hit 200..


Congrats AUF. Same here. I have my eye set on 200 to.


----------



## deke

Hit the scale at the doc's office this morning. I lost another 10 lbs since the first of the year. I am happy with that, it is about 1 1/2 lb per week which is what they say you should do. Plus I didn't do the cardio I had been doing due to the weather.

So I have lost 65 lbs so far since June 24th, 15 more to hit my first goal weight that I gave myself one year to do. Going to beat that time frame, then 20 more to for my final goal weight. I might be able to do that in my original time frame for my first goal. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tpool

Awesome Deke!!!!


----------



## tpool

Snagged said:


> Watch the salt in prepared foods.


Thanks Snagged... My 'diet' consists of Nutrisystem, but I have been cheating (about 3 meals per week I am cheating). Yep, when I cheat I need to remember the salt. But the Nutrisystem is low in sodium. If i can tighten up on the 3 cheat meals and stay steady with the cardio, I'll see better results (come on warm weather!)...

T-BONE


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Why is salt so bad?
I add salt to everything...I love salt. I don't go over-board with it, but I don't understand the "no sodium" thing. 

I am SO close to being at that 30 lbs lost mark...just 1 more lb to go and I'll have lost 30 lbs. I really hope when I step on the scale Friday morning I'll be there!!


----------



## Snagged

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Why is salt so bad?
> I add salt to everything...I love salt. I don't go over-board with it, but I don't understand the "no sodium" thing.
> 
> I am SO close to being at that 30 lbs lost mark...just 1 more lb to go and I'll have lost 30 lbs. I really hope when I step on the scale Friday morning I'll be there!!


 Your body retains salt and salt retains excess water. Too much is no good and most prepared foods have salt and sugars of some kind in them.
Salt and sugar are adictive and that is a lot of weight problems.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Snagged said:


> Your body retains salt and salt retains excess water. Too much is no good and most prepared foods have salt and sugars of some kind in them.
> Salt and sugar are adictive and that is a lot of weight problems.


But if you are exercising, eating relatively decent food (no fast food), and losing weight at a healthy/steady pace...is there any reason to get wrapped up in salt content?


----------



## deke

Not really unless you have heart issues. Too much is bad for some people.
Here is an article that really breaks it down:

Our opening paragraphs would lead you to believe that salt is of little concern in regards to long-term weight loss. In fact, a diet high in salt content can not only affect your blood pressure (see below), but is typically associated with weight gain.
The reason is that high levels of salt in our diets usually come from calorie dense, fiber poor, processed foods, like those found in fast food and restaurant meals, as well as on supermarket shelves. If you adhere to a low salt diet, it will likely consist of the lower calorie, healthier foods associated with weight loss.
*Salt versus Sodium*

We add table salt (sodium chloride) during cooking and at the dinner table to enhance the flavor of our food. Manufactures add it, often in great quantities, to return flavor to processed foods and help preserve them. But when we look at nutrition content, we look at sodium.
Though the terms are often used interchangeably, salt and sodium are not the same thing. Sodium, which is found naturally in most foods, accounts for approximately 40% of table salt. Therefore when salt is added to food, the sodium content increases by approximately 40% of the amount of salt added.
*Why Salt Causes Water Retention*

Our bodies rely on electrolytes, most significantly sodium and potassium, to carry the electrical impulses that control our bodily functions. In order for our bodies to function properly, it is important that the concentration of electrolytes in our bodies remain constant.
A high concentration of electrolytes in our blood triggers our thirst mechanism, causing us to consume adequate amounts of water to return to the proper concentration of electrolytes. This is one of the reasons bars provide free salty snacks like pretzels and peanuts. The salt causes us to become thirsty and purchase more drinks.
When we consume an adequate amount of water, our kidneys are able to keep the concentration of electrolytes in our blood constant by increasing or decreasing the amount of water we retain. The result of our retaining more or less water in our bloodstream can also affect our blood pressure.
The water moves beyond our bloodstream, too. Through the process of osmosis, water flows from a lower salinity environment to a higher one in an attempt to balance the levels of salinity. After we consume large amounts of salt, it is the water moving from our bloodstream into our skin that gives us that "puffy" look and makes it hard to get our rings off. Then, when we consume lesser amounts of salt, the same process works in reverse to remove the excess water from our bodies.
*Salt and High Blood Pressure*

Some people are "salt sensitive," which means that consumption of salt can increase their blood pressure. High blood pressure, or hypertension, is an important risk factor for both heart attack and stroke.
For information on high blood pressure, including methods of lowering it and recommended levels of sodium consumption, please visit the American Stroke Association and American Heart Association websites.


----------



## 9121SS

Thanks for posting deke.


----------



## Snagged

deke,
I suspect more than a few here have Heart/blood pressure conditions.
I would go so far as to say that eating properly does NOT include excessive salt. The proper balance is the most important factor.


----------



## koncept1

started my diet and excercising about a month ago and have lost 15 lbs, and have upped my max weights by at least 20 lbs...

taking in lots of protein, eating right, and doing two a days for the past 2 weeks...:headknock I hope this all pays off and I dont quit...

I"ve gained 85 lbs since my surgery last year...:headknock:headknock


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Thanks Deke...that clears up things.


----------



## Ditto

Deke, sounds like you've made the lifestyle change it takes to do it right. 

I'm down 14 pounds since Christmas. The best part of it is that my wife and I do it together. When we married 13 years ago, we were both really healthy and enjoyed working out. Kids took us on a detour but now that the youngest is 12 we're back at it again. 

My wife has lost 6 pounds. We usually run together two or three times a week. We sometimes go the gym together but mostly she's coming from the gym at 6am when I'm just leaving for the gym. She's an early rise and I hate to get out of bed, especially as cold as it's been. 

I have 8 more pounds to reach my first goal of losing 22 pounds. After that, I'll reset my goal for another 15 pounds. My wife has another 10 pounds to lose. 

Striving to be healthier makes us happier as a couple. It gives us something in common. Something to talk about when you don't know what to talk about. Besides it makes my wife very happy. 

Press on everyone and I hope you reach your goals and able to maintain a healthy and active lifestyle.


----------



## deke

You are right, it is a change in lifestyle, not just a diet. I thought it was going to be impossible based on my bad eating and exercise habits, but after a few weeks it just got to be normal routine. yeah I want to crush a #2 with cheese Whatasized, but instead it is a grilled chicken sandwich no cheese or bun oil w/o the fries. Still get full without the fat and calories, and no fast food hang over feeling. Hardest part is clothing, nothing fits! Even some of the stuff I bought at Christmas is starting to get big on me. I have a large wardrobe of XXL shirts to give away,lol.


----------



## Fathead

Since I started on a Monday, I will be checking in on Mondays. 198, down 2 from last week. Trying to keep calories below 2200 and walk/jog a mile or two each night. Energy level has improved slightly. I am on track for 20lbs in 3mos, but it feels real slow right now. Think I will reduce daily intake by about 100 calories.


----------



## Spirit

On the salt issue, if you work outdoors or sweat a lot in your job be careful of cutting back on salt intake. My husband almost died many moons ago because in an attempt to be "healthy" he cut back on salt and wound up in the hospital from accute dehydration. They thought he was having a stroke and it took several days on IV's to bring him back from the brink of disaster. Too little salt can be as dangerous as too much salt if your body requires it. 

Most people gag when they taste my husabands food its so salty -- he pours a mountain of salt then smooths it flat over his hamburger so there is a solid white layer....but its what keeps him alive. Now, I know he's the exception to the rule -- but automatically getting rid of salt can be detrimental to some people.

I started a 21 day juice fast today. Orange juice for breakfast, apple juice for lunch, orange and apple juice for dinner....lots of water with lemon or lime squeezed into throughout the day. I always feel so good when I do a long term fast and get all the toxins flushed from my system. I'll add pomegrante, acai and cranberry in the next few days to boost my antioxidants.


----------



## fwoodwader

Well after one week of P90X and a solid week of dieting and watching calories, some days I slipped by a few hundred but the scale last week Monday morning was around 231, this morning it was a hair above 226.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Today marks the 4th week weigh in for me. 
I started 4 Mondays ago and weighed in at 312 confirmed by 2 scales. I weighed in this morning at 295 for a total loss of 17 lbs.

I still eat three meals a day and keep my calorie intake below 1500. Fat intake below 15 grams total for the day and I have all but eliminated sugars from my diet. (still get some sugars, hard to avoid them all)

My wife has dropped 12 pounds in the same time frame.
Our main foods are fish, shrimp and skinless chicken breast. Vegi's are steamed and we have brown rice about every other night.
We stay satisfied and get full easy now due to stomach shrinkage. 
We both take centrum complete to make sure we get out vitamins too.

Still a long way to go. We have set smaller goals for our selves as to not get burnt out easily. For example, my goal is to get to 240lbs. That is a total loss of 72 lbs. I divided that by 6 and I now have only 6 smaller goals to hit. By getting to these smaller goals, you get some sense of accomplishment and you want to keep going, you are able to see results and have a sense of achievement.

Take me for example, I hit my first goal and am half way to my second goal! I only have 4 more to go after next week. To me it just feels better and makes it easier to do it this way.

Once I hit 285, I will get in the gym with a trainer and try to build some muscle to help eat away the fat.
My wife has been in the gym 3 weeks now and she has a trainer one day a week for an hour at a time. If you want to be proud of someone, be proud of her!
She had a total hip replacement in April of 2009 and her second hip replaced in August of 2009. The gym is extremely hard on her but she is hanging in there! ( she is only 45 y/o )

Good luck to all and I will check back in when I hit goal #2 .

Cheers!


----------



## 9121SS

Well I am afrayed I slipped a little this week. I was not going to post at first but here it is. I started 1/2/10 @ 265 up untill last week I was down to 244. I was feeling purdy good about it:doowapsta

Well last Monday I stopped dipping snuff cold turkey. Talk about hard!!
Firts thing I wanted to do was eat! It's been a battle up hill both ways.
I put 2 pounds back on in a week I almost gave up! 

The no snuff part is getting better so I'm still hanging in there. Hope to have a better report next week.


----------



## tpool

Hang in there 9121SS! I admire you for quitting the snuff (I need to also)! I am going to try and get to my goal weight before I quit (but you are strong if you can do both, and I believe you can!)...


----------



## tpool

O.k. - better this past week!

Started Jan 5th 201
Last week 195
This week 193.5


T-BONE


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

It's been 5 weeks and I've burned off 25lbs. Man I feel so much better. I no longer need soap to put on my wedding ring. Wading the deep mud is no problem.


----------



## fwoodwader

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> It's been 5 weeks and I've burned off 25lbs. Man I feel so much better. I no longer need soap to put on my wedding ring. Wading the deep mud is no problem.


Congrats


----------



## energinerbuzzy

energinerbuzzy said:


> Today marks the 4th week weigh in for me.
> I started 4 Mondays ago and weighed in at 312 confirmed by 2 scales. I weighed in this morning at 295 for a total loss of 17 lbs.
> Cheers!


OOPS, I miscalculated!
It's been only 3 weeks and 17 lbs lost! I started the Monday before the super bowl so this Monday completed 3 full weeks not four.
WOW, doing better than I thought!


----------



## deke

Got on the scale again, it has been one week since the last time, I lost 2.5 lbs. Not bad for one week. Total loss to date, 67.5 lbs.


----------



## 9121SS

tpool said:


> Hang in there 9121SS! I admire you for quitting the snuff (I need to also)! I am going to try and get to my goal weight before I quit (but you are strong if you can do both, and I believe you can!)...


Thanks, It's been a real b*****. Been a week off the snuff...... think I got that part wipped. I have been dipping for 31 years. Trying to get back to the diet now!


----------



## 9121SS

deke said:


> Got on the scale again, it has been one week since the last time, I lost 2.5 lbs. Not bad for one week. Total loss to date, 67.5 lbs.


WOW! That's great 67.5! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## crhfish

Well I started at 282 and I'm down to 240 now. 42 lbs in 6 months or so. I really don't think about it much now except when I have to hit fast food on the road. Can't grab the burger anymore, have to go in and get the salad. I've gone from a 42 waist to a 38. Size XXl shirts to xl or even a few larges. Still got 30 to go to get to my first goal.

I'm on the South Beach diet. Quit drinking, no carbs, etc. Excersize 3-4 times a week and try and burn at least 500 calories when I do. When it warms up I'll start riding the bike again.


----------



## firelt

I have met goal #2. I have now lost 15 lbs since 01-01-10 and am at 230. I have 10 more to go. I have now eliminated a lot of carbs and have reduced portion sizes. I eat at Souper Salads and Subway each twice a week for lunch. No more croutons and Ranch Dressing. Now vinnagrette or vinnegar and oil. No more footlongs. And no more chest pains.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

I have kept my weight off for 2 years now still on Weight Watchers for life feels good and chicks flock to me LOL


----------



## 9121SS

BEER4BAIT said:


> I have kept my weight off for 2 years now still on Weight Watchers for life feels good and chicks flock to me LOL


That's cool.

I think if I get to 200 ............ Maybe not the chicks but maybe at my age the HENS will flock to me! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slopoke

I like hens. :biggrin:


----------



## 9121SS

slopoke said:


> I like hens. :biggrin:


Me to. They know what we like!!!:biggrin:


----------



## slopoke

9121SS said:


> Me to. They know what we like!!!:biggrin:


Breakfast tacos with salsa? :biggrin::rybka:


----------



## 9121SS

slopoke said:


> Breakfast tacos with salsa? :biggrin::rybka:


Yeah Buddy!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## fwoodwader

Currently at 226, my goal is to get down to 205.


----------



## 9121SS

You can do it. It's tough but if you get your mind right it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## fwoodwader

9121SS said:


> You can do it. It's tough but if you get your mind right it's not that big of a deal.


Really just started dieting two weeks ago. If things go according to plan and I have similar results to those on P90X I think I'll be pretty close that with in the next month/month&half.


----------



## 9121SS

fwoodwader said:


> Really just started dieting two weeks ago. If things go according to plan and I have similar results to those on P90X I think I'll be pretty close that with in the next month/month&half.


I have done ok so far but just started working out. I spend 10 to 12 hours a day at work so it's kinda hard to really get going on a work out after I get home.


----------



## 9121SS

Oh Yea, I would be in bed by now but I told my boss that I call a snow day for Wed. I aint going to work.


----------



## fwoodwader

9121SS said:


> I have done ok so far but just started working out. I spend 10 to 12 hours a day at work so it's kinda hard to really get going on a work out after I get home.


I've totally adjusted my sleep cycle, I got to bed around this time, which reminds and get up early to do the work outs.


----------



## 9121SS

Well, guess it is time for bed. Just wish I had the boat hooked up and ready to go!


----------



## Salty Dog

I started back between Thanksgiving and Christmas. I am down 40# as of monday. My goal is to loose another 40 by June. I have steadily been loosing 2-3 pounds per week. I am to the point I am going to have to go buy some new clothes. Feels good.


----------



## 9121SS

That's great SD. No new clothes yet but I can tell by the way they fit it won't be long!


----------



## ProSkiff

I'm down 32 lbs thus far, I just weighed in at 251 down from 283 on Jan 1st. I'm doing between 3 and 6 miles a day on the treadmill and eating well. I want to get down to 230 or so...hopefully by summertime!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

FRIDAY WEIGH IN

Started in November at 208 lbs
Today I am down to *175 lbs*
Feels good. Not sure if I want to lose much more...maybe 5 more lbs.
I'm going to start mixing up my work-outs some and incorporate a kettle-bell regimine in my weekly routine. I need to work on my core/abs/love handles still.

Total lost to date: *33 lbs*


----------



## slopoke

slopoke said:


> January 3rd: 255 lbs.
> 
> Today, January 19th: 246 lbs. :headknock


Today, February 26: 241 lbs. :headknock:headknock


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

slopoke...that's almost 6-7 lbs per month. I don't care how much you lose per month...progress is progress. Just think...if you kept up that same pace (6 to 7 lbs per month) you'll lose over 50 lbs (easy) in 1 year's time. That is GREAT progress!! Don't bang your head (as indicated by the picture)...you're doing great!!


----------



## slopoke

BlueWaveCapt said:


> slopoke...that's almost 6-7 lbs per month. I don't care how much you lose per month...progress is progress. Just think...if you kept up that same pace (6 to 7 lbs per month) you'll lose over 50 lbs (easy) in 1 year's time. That is GREAT progress!! Don't bang your head (as indicated by the picture)...you're doing great!!


Thanks, Bro. 'Preciate tha support!


----------



## deke

You just hit a big plateau, providing you were still eating properly,lol. But if you are when you fall off the plateau you will love how the weight falls off. I am hitting them more often now. I lost 2.5 lbs last week, that is alot since I didn't do any cardio that week, just maintained my eating habits. I had of been coming off a plateau for me to drop that much weight.


----------



## Fathead

Y'all are putting up some good numbers, making progress. Keep it up!

I dropped a few last week but I will have to be really good today for it to show at weigh-in tomorrow. Yesterday I went overboard w/dinner and margaritas. Two miles this morning for punishment but not sure that will make up for it.

It may be mostly mental, but it feels like this is much harder than the last time (I'm 40 now, last time I was 31 and dropped 35lbs in 10 weeks). I'm starting at a much lower number now, but the legs, back, and shoulder talk back after every workout.


----------



## sweenyite

slopoke said:


> Thanks, Bro. 'Preciate tha support!


 I've been slacking off. I started at about 270, dropped to 250, and I'm staying there. I'm about to get back to bidness and start taking more off. No need to do it all at once, that's how you get burned out.


----------



## fwoodwader

Weighed in this morning at 224.

It was a bad week factoring in the rodeo cookoff and watching the Gold Medal game yesterday. But it is the first time I've been below 225 in probably 3-4 years. My goal is to be below 220 next Monday.


----------



## Fathead

Fwoodwader: Good job. It has to feel good to see that low number again.

I didn't do too much damage over the weekend. I netted 2lbs for the week, 4lbs total over 2 weeks. 20% of my goal. Will probably have to work harder for the rest. UGH.


----------



## deke

I weighed in today, down 3.2 lbs from last Monday for a two week total or 5.7 lbs. That is alot for this far into my weight loss. This puts me at 70lbs even for my weight loss to date! 10 more to hit my first goal, then 20 more for my final goal. Hope to do it by the end of June.


----------



## fwoodwader

deke said:


> I weighed in today, down 3.2 lbs from last Monday for a two week total or 5.7 lbs. That is alot for this far into my weight loss. This puts me at 70lbs even for my weight loss to date! 10 more to hit my first goal, then 20 more for my final goal. Hope to do it by the end of June.


You got it man.

I started at around 231 two weeks ago and my goal is to be down around 205-210 when it is all said and done, I think I've already mentioned that. I already need to go buy some new pants and belts.


----------



## txjoker

Stepped on the scale today and weighed in at 230. Down 5 lbs!



txjoker said:


> I thought thick was the "in" look for 2010?
> 
> Graduated H.S. in 1992 at 230. Weighed on the scaled a few days ago, and was 235. Have always been around that weight my adult life, but would like to lose to 205.
> 
> Dr. says my "ideal" weight should be around 185 according to the chart. I have been under 200 once, and I looked very sick. Would rather stay on the + side of 200 and look better. I'm in. Goal is 205, or a loss of 30 lbs.


----------



## slopoke

txjoker said:


> Stepped on the scale today and weighed in at 230. Down 5 lbs!


Lightweight!


----------



## tpool

WOW - tough this past week...

Started Jan 5th 201
Last week 193.5
This week 193.5


T-BONE


----------



## fwoodwader

tpool said:


> WOW - tough this past week...
> 
> Started Jan 5th 201
> Last week 193.5
> This week 193.5
> 
> T-BONE


Sounds like you hit a plateau, just keep at it and look at what you are eating or your workout regiments.


----------



## Maroon85

*Hopping on this train...*

It's no longer a 'want to', it's now a must. I've broken the 260# ceiling. So...

March 1, 2010 - The journey begins: 260.6 lbs, BMI 32.5

The ultimate goal is 210. I'm not exactly sure what the charts are talking about, but at 6'3", I can't see myself at 182-185.

Low carb with some recumbent bike mixed in to start out. I might even dust off and grease up the Original Total Gym from the 90's. I think I need to reacquaint my body with...what do you call it again...exercise before I jump into that P90X zone.


----------



## fwoodwader

Well I usually just weigh in on Monday mornings but I got on the scale this morning and I was shocked to see the arrow hovering just above 221, I had to get off and get back on to make sure I was seeing it right.

And friends and folks are really starting to notice the change.


----------



## Blackgar

I do the Monday morning weigh thing, Started Jan 4 at 245, Mar 1 was at 223, things are going well but I sure want a plate of cheese enchaladas & boracho beans.


----------



## fwoodwader

Blackgar said:


> I do the Monday morning weigh thing, Started Jan 4 at 245, Mar 1 was at 223, things are going well but I sure want a plate of cheese enchaladas & boracho beans.


You can have it, just not every day.

I splurge on Saturdays, it is more of controlled splurge and I don't go off the deep end but I get in the water.


----------



## deke

fwoodwader said:


> You can have it, just not every day.
> 
> I splurge on Saturdays, it is more of controlled splurge and I don't go off the deep end but I get in the water.


So true. I use Sundays as my "day" . A trainer told me to take one day and eat what you want, in moderation. Don't go have a massive breakfast, a pizza buffet for lunch and then that big Mexican dinner. I choose to have one "meal" instead of a whole day, and the trainer was not pleased because he was afraid if I didn't eat what I wanted I might get discouraged or sick of the program. That is what the "day" is for, so you don't feel like you are being deprived of the foods you like.

Also if you are truly eating correctly and doing some exercise, the extra calories you consume will be burned up quickly by your body because it all of a sudden has food that it wasn't use to eating so your metabolism kicks into high gear to deal with it. I might not have described it as well as he did, but you get the picture. Does it work, for me yes it has and continues to do so. IMO doing this is one of the most helpful things to keep your new eating habits going, and help you reach your goal.


----------



## ProSkiff

*Friday Weigh In*

Well I just weighed in at 247.5 this morning, that's 36 lbs since New Years Day! That treadmill was worth every penny I reluctantly paid for it! I have so much more energy now than I have had in a long time. Keep it up guys!


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Officially hit goal #2 today!
I've lost 24# in 4 weeks and 3 days. Started at 312 lbs and weighed in this morning at 288 lbs.
Still a long way to go but I will get there!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

This morning I still weigh 175. Haven't lost any weight since last week, but haven't missed a day at the gym.
This is fine with me. My goal was 178 (wanted to lose 30 lbs). I think now instead of losing any more weight my body will start shifting from fat to more muscle weight. I might actually gain a few pounds. 

This has been an awesome experience. It's a complete lifestyle change and I love it. Haven't been this skinny (relatively speaking...cause I'm not "skinny") since highschool. In fact - yesterday I went and bought some new jeans because my old ones were just getting too baggy. I (for the 1st time in over 5 years) fit into a size 34. I haven't fit comfortably in a 34 waist in so long that I don't even own size 34 pants anymore.


----------



## fwoodwader

BlueWaveCapt said:


> This morning I still weigh 175. Haven't lost any weight since last week, but haven't missed a day at the gym.
> This is fine with me. My goal was 178 (wanted to lose 30 lbs). I think now instead of losing any more weight my body will start shifting from fat to more muscle weight. I might actually gain a few pounds.
> 
> This has been an awesome experience. It's a complete lifestyle change and I love it. Haven't been this skinny (relatively speaking...cause I'm not "skinny") since highschool. In fact - yesterday I went and bought some new jeans because my old ones were just getting too baggy. I (for the 1st time in over 5 years) fit into a size 34. I haven't fit comfortably in a 34 waist in so long that I don't even own size 34 pants anymore.


I'm about to be right there with you, I'm actually too small for a few of my belts now and my khaki's are starting to get really baggy on me. I'll probably be headed to the store to buy some new clothes here shortly. Also my 2X shirts are starting to feel like tents on me.

And you might be in a plateau but you might have reached a really healthy weight.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

fwoodwader said:


> And you might be in a plateau but you might have reached a really healthy weight.


I had to buy new belts also. It felt great to see visual results of inches lost. I was a 38 waist when I started.

I'm going to go buy a couple kettle-bells and try to work my core more to reduce love-handles and work on my abs. I've heard great things about that workout tool.


----------



## Ditto

Started at 222 during Christmas. Down to 206. Still getting to the gym three days a week for some weightlifting. Getting to the track twice a week and running anywhere from 3-6 miles each trip. Soccer is starting up and I'll ref four or five games on Saturday and sometimes on Sunday.

Cut out all red meat and sweets for Lent. Man, what I would do for a steak with a glass of red wine followed by a piece of dark choclate. I think the lack of red meat keeps me hungry all the time. Chicken, shrimp and veggies just don't cut it. 

Everyone, keep up the good work.


----------



## deke

Y'all keep it up. I am about to have to go and get my second set of clothes since I started. I was at 44" waist and at Christmas bought 38's, now they are getting loose. 36's here I come!!!! I haven't worn 36's since high school. Like food said, all my 2X shirts have been unwearable for several months now. I am in XL's and actually think that I might get down to L's when I hit my final goal, but my shoulders are so broad XL's will probably have to be tailored, brought in, to fit in the waist. But I am more than happy to do that!


----------



## deke

Alright, who weighed in this week? I hit the scale this morning, lost 3 more lbs.. I really hope this keeps up for a few more weeks before the next plateau!


----------



## Dcrawford

I suck! I have not even tried to stay on a diet. I think I have gained 10 pounds since the first. I'll loose it this summer when I start running outside again.... good job guys! Deke I'm really impressed


----------



## Blackgar

Weighed this morning, down another 2.5lbs to 218, just another 20 to go, its melting like butter


----------



## fwoodwader

Down to 220 but I probably drank a little too much Saturday night, buddy got a ping pong table and we had the bright idea of christening it with a few games of beer pong and then the donut shop the next morning probably didn't help.

Bought my bike today and should have it by next weekend so I'll cycle that into the workout regiment.

I'm in the first recovery week of P90X but you probably wouldn't believe that if you saw my shirt after my workout this morning, first time I went wire to wire on the Yoga section, brutal.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I went to a 30 minute "circuit" class at the YMCA last week after work.
Holy ****...that b--ch was CRAZY!! Haha...seriously had me worried I was going to freaking faint. My wife felt the same way. Aerobics ain't no joke that's for sure. PLUS - this chick happened to be a Tae-Bo instructor and she incorporated that into our workout. 

I have to say...I probably won't be doing that again. 
Or maybe I shouldn't work out in the morning and then go to a circuit class in the afternoon. That might have been why it hurt so bad...at least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## txjoker

Have a Dr's appt. today and will get an official weight. *crosses fingers*



txjoker said:


> Stepped on the scale today and weighed in at 230. Down 5 lbs!


----------



## seattleman1969

I am already down 22 and dropping like a stone in hot water. P90X and training for The Warrior Dash, Tough Mudder, and a couple of triathlons in the fall. So I am doing the P90X program and running, or biking 5 days a week as well and looking forward to pool openings so i can start swimming again. 

I don't have a weight loss goal per se, but I have some time goals set for the races I am signed up for. Those keep me way more motivated than weight loss, especially when the entry fees are $75-100 and I've already paid 'em!


----------



## Fathead

Good to see all the continued progress. W/better weather, it will be easier to get out and exercise. Unfortunately there will also be more cookouts, beer drinking, etc. . . It don't get easier w/out getting harder too 

Down 2 more this week, which makes 6lbs in 3 weeks. Still on track, and still fighting for every pound.


----------



## txjoker

Was only down 1 lb. 229 was the weight. -6 lbs total



txjoker said:


> Have a Dr's appt. today and will get an official weight. *crosses fingers*


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Ok I have good news and Bad news!
Good news first................. I have been on this diet now and eating healthy for 5 weeks and 3 days! As of this morning, I have lost 30 lbs total!! I started at 312 lbs and I am at 282 lbs and some change.

Ok, now the bad news.
My wife started her diet a week after I did. She had lost about 14 lbs as of the middle of last week. Well, she went to a play Downtown Tuesday night and it was her "cheat" night. This is right after our first real "cheat" weekend where we went to the Chili cook off in Conroe and then met friends for breakfast and lunch on Sunday.
And to top it all off, she came home sick from the play Tuesday and has been home sick ever since. She is now sitting @ an 11 lbs total loss.
If you do the math using the total time on diet devided by weight lost for each of us then multiply that by 1-1/3, you get about a 2 lb difference in theory between the two of us. 
Well, she averages just over 3 lbs a week and I average just over 5 lbs a week. I see it but she doesn't

So she asked me today how much I have lost and I told her the truth, 30 lbs. Well she got a crappy attitude when I tried to tell her that she needs to wait till after she is not sick so her body can dump all those fluids she is retaining right now.
She p'ed me off and I said a few choice words and hung up!

What an *** I feel like now! So I sent her an email telling her I am sorry (can't call, she went back to bed)
And I broke it down for her the reason why she does not see the same results that I do. And most of it is the fact that even if we were both our perfect weight, I would still out weigh her by 80 lbs!
It takes more energy to move more mass so I naturally burn more calories than her. When we both consume equall calories per week, I lose more than her almost equal the the % of size difference between us.

So a 5 lb per week loss for me is = to a 3 lb loss per week for her.

I hope she understands what I wrote her and can open her mind to the science behind what is happening with our bodies right now!

So here I sit all happy and proud of my accomplishment but I have to sit and pretend like it's no big deal or it will make my Wife feel bad.

What the heck and I suppose to do to make her look at the math and understand that she is right on par with me and we both have accomplished the same thing almost right down to the last oz???


----------



## Baypro21

*I'm already on board!!!*

I started Q.W.L.C. Feb.1st. And have lost 39lbs. As of today. It's a great way to lose weight, But not cheap!!!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Another "good" snack to help curb hunger and not add extra calories are pickles!!
I like to buy a jar from Bucees - those are great dill pickles. I usually slice them in half and have 1 half as a snack in the afternoon some days. It really helps.

Also...when the pickles are gone cut up some green bell peppers into 1" squares (or strips if you prefer) and put them in the juice. Fill it up with vinegar and let it sit for a week. That is also a great appetite suppressant / snack.


----------



## Baypro21

Baypro21 said:


> I started Q.W.L.C. Feb.1st. And have lost 39lbs. As of today. It's a great way to lose weight, But not cheap!!!


Don't let one foolish moment ruin the rest of your life.


----------



## Spirit

I was doing pretty good until my wreck. Not great - about 2 lbs a week - but losing and toning alot. I was up to 15 lb hand weights but since the wreck, my 5 pounders are hard to use. I haven't gained since the wreck but I haven't lost a pound in two weeks. Its hard to see my hard won weight loss come to a grinding halt.

The good news is the yard is finally dry enough -- and the weather warm enough -- to enjoy walking outside again. I hope to get back up to 6 miles a day real soon. I'm at 2 right now. Walking is good for me - even with the soreness and somewhat limited movement. 

I am not too depressed over the slight weight loss because I know I am building muscle and eventually the muscle gain will xlr8 the fat burn. 

As a wife who fights to lose every pound - married to a guy who says I think I'll diet and drops 5 pounds over night, I can understand your wife's frustration. Its hard to see your spouse drop more weight than you when the effort is equal - or greater. The good thing is, most of the time we women have to lose less overall because we are smaller in statute so our 20 pound loss makes as much difference in our appearance as ya'll's 40 pound loss on your frame. It all comes out in the wash. Its easier for me to not focus on the numbers, just focus on how my jeans fit and what I see in the mirror. If I look at the numbers, I get depressed and discouraged.

Hope you're out of the doghouse.


----------



## 9121SS

Well, I'm not doing so well anymore. Started out good then I quit dippin snuff cold turkey. I gained 4 lbs back 2 weeks ago. I have stayed the same last week and this week. Still fighting, but I made the battle a little harder for myself.


----------



## 9121SS

spirit said:


> I was doing pretty good until my wreck. Not great - about 2 lbs a week - but losing and toning alot. I was up to 15 lb hand weights but since the wreck, my 5 pounders are hard to use. I haven't gained since the wreck but I haven't lost a pound in two weeks. Its hard to see my hard won weight loss come to a grinding halt.
> 
> The good news is the yard is finally dry enough -- and the weather warm enough -- to enjoy walking outside again. I hope to get back up to 6 miles a day real soon. I'm at 2 right now. Walking is good for me - even with the soreness and somewhat limited movement.
> 
> I am not too depressed over the slight weight loss because I know I am building muscle and eventually the muscle gain will xlr8 the fat burn.
> 
> Try not to do to much to fast after your wreck. It would be better to gain a couple back than to make your injurys worse.


----------



## Spirit

9121SS said:


> Well, I'm not doing so well anymore. Started out good then I quit dippin snuff cold turkey. I gained 4 lbs back 2 weeks ago. I have stayed the same last week and this week. Still fighting, but I made the battle a little harder for myself.


I read that taking Vitamin A when you give up tobacco will help with the weight issues involved. Something about nicotine cause your body to hold onto Vit.A but when you quit it causes your body to flush the Vit A. Taking the pills supposedly helps with the cravings and the weight loss. Don't know if its true, but since Vit A boost the immune system, it can't really hurt to try.


----------



## 9121SS

spirit said:


> I read that taking Vitamin A when you give up tobacco will help with the weight issues involved. Something about nicotine cause your body to hold onto Vit.A but when you quit it causes your body to flush the Vit A. Taking the pills supposedly helps with the cravings and the weight loss. Don't know if its true, but since Vit A boost the immune system, it can't really hurt to try.


Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## deke

Energizer,

If your wife is your age and lost 14 lbs in about 5 weeks she is doing great! You are losing so much because you were fat! LOL(same here!) and you started with a big number and have a big # to lose. I am guessing she doesn't have the amount of weight you have to lose, so she needs to look at what SHE is losing not what YOU are losing. Apples to Oranges for sure. Plus women lose weight slower than men, it is a fact.
Just keep on doing what you are doing, even if she has an issue with it and stops herself you need to keep on going. For yourself, and eventually she will get on board.

Also way to go on the 30lbs, keep it up. You are going to have to start buying new jeans soon,lol.

"
I started Q.W.L.C. Feb.1st. And have lost 39lbs. As of today. It's a great way to lose weight, But not cheap!!! "

That is great. But I have heard some bad things about them. They use meds and supplements they sell you. Meds are bad. They told a girl I know that she was to eat only chicken breast and plain lettuce for weeks, something like 500 cal. per day. That was wayyy to severe and to go from over eating to 500 cal, is just setting her up to fail. After I heard about that, I looked into them. I wouldn't use them, no reason to pay someone when you can do it yourself. Unless they are giving you drugs. Nothing is quick about weight loss. Lose it too quick and there is more of a chance of you gaining back quicker, since you didn't make a real lifestyle change. Good luck with it though, I hope it keeps working for you.


----------



## Snagged

Energizer,
Learn to tell white lies.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

deke said:


> Energizer,
> 
> If your wife is your age and lost 14 lbs in about 5 weeks she is doing great! You are losing so much because you were fat! LOL(same here!) and you started with a big number and have a big # to lose. I am guessing she doesn't have the amount of weight you have to lose, so she needs to look at what SHE is losing not what YOU are losing. Apples to Oranges for sure. Plus women lose weight slower than men, it is a fact.
> Just keep on doing what you are doing, even if she has an issue with it and stops herself you need to keep on going. For yourself, and eventually she will get on board.
> 
> Also way to go on the 30lbs, keep it up. You are going to have to start buying new jeans soon,lol.
> 
> "
> I started Q.W.L.C. Feb.1st. And have lost 39lbs. As of today. It's a great way to lose weight, But not cheap!!! "
> 
> That is great. But I have heard some bad things about them. They use meds and supplements they sell you. Meds are bad. They told a girl I know that she was to eat only chicken breast and plain lettuce for weeks, something like 500 cal. per day. That was wayyy to severe and to go from over eating to 500 cal, is just setting her up to fail. After I heard about that, I looked into them. I wouldn't use them, no reason to pay someone when you can do it yourself. Unless they are giving you drugs. Nothing is quick about weight loss. Lose it too quick and there is more of a chance of you gaining back quicker, since you didn't make a real lifestyle change. Good luck with it though, I hope it keeps working for you.


I hear ya! And we did get it sorted out and she does understand that I naturally will lose more weight than her.
What I should have done was fib just a little bit and not let her know the real #'s. But it's all good now and she is still on board with me and we are still going full steam ahead!

Thanks


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Snagged said:


> Energizer,
> Learn to tell white lies.


Ya know, as soon as I opened my mouth I realized what was going to happen!
And I think next time I will just have to have a memory problem and "guess" at how much I lost.

I don't consider it a "White Lie" I like to think of it as Loving my wife. That make me feel better any way.....lol


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Friday weigh in...

Began at 208 lbs 
This morning down to 174 lbs (actually a bit less, but not quite at 173 yet).
I've lost *34 lbs* and hope to reach that 35 lb mark next week. Shouldn't be a problem if I stick to my routine.

The size 34 pants/jeans I bought last week are starting to have slack in the waist. Might need to go down to 33" pant size...that's going to be exciting.


----------



## slopoke

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Friday weigh in...
> 
> Began at 208 lbs
> This morning down to 174 lbs (actually a bit less, but not quite at 173 yet).
> I've lost *34 lbs* and hope to reach that 35 lb mark next week. Shouldn't be a problem if I stick to my routine.
> 
> The size 34 pants/jeans I bought last week are starting to have slack in the waist. Might need to go down to 33" pant size...that's going to be exciting.


Lightweight!


----------



## tpool

Started Jan 5th 201
Last week 193.5
This week 192

Getting better as I supplement 2 meals per day for 2 protein shakes (100% whey from Walmart - $14 for the big jug)!

T-BONE


----------



## deke

I hit another plateau. I didn't lose anything this week, bummed, but I know why. So I have to be extra vigilant this week and hit the mountain bike everyday.


----------



## Fathead

Late weigh-in this week because we were camping. Lost 1 lb, which is lucky considering the slacking I have been doing. This makes 7lbs in 4 weeks, and I can tell I will have to buckle down to make the next 13.


----------



## Portside

Down 23 lbs since Jan 1. I'm averageing about 2 lbs/week weight loss. Hitting the gym ~2 hrs/day 6 days/week and maintaining about 1500-1900 cals/day. 
I'm halfway to my goal. My gym workout consists of 1 hour of either treadmill or elliptical and keeping heart rate about 145-155 bpm, and alternating days of 1 hour weightlifting and spin class. It sure is a heck of alot easier taking in those calories than it is burning them! Really makes you think twice about what you eat when you realize how much sweat it's gonna take to burn it off!


----------



## Fathead

Squeaked out 1 more pound to hit 192: makes 8lbs in 5 weeks, which is 40% of my goal.

Y'all keep up the good work. I have slowed down a little, but I am ready to hit it a little harder now.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Portside said:


> Really makes you think twice about what you eat when you realize how much sweat it's gonna take to burn it off!


Yes it does. I wasn't really planning on "dieting", but I can't help but watch the calories in what I eat now. Like you said...knowing how much energy it will take to burn it off is motivation enough for me to NOT eat it in the 1st place. I really like this new lifestyle. Feel the best (and look the best) I have in 10 years or more.


----------



## John Galt

Haven't been checking in on this thread, but have been staying serious. 

34.5 lbs gone, down to 238 as of Saturday. Almost halfway to goal.

Planning to ramp up the cardio; I want to do some 14ers this summer.


----------



## deke

Weighed in this morning, last week(Monday check in) I didn't lose any, this week I watched my intake closer and lost 3.2 lbs. Yeah!! Back on track just a few more to reach my first goal of 80lbs. Then the tough next 20lbs, those will be hard but gonna be worth it.


----------



## slopoke

I seem to be stuck at 240. I'm gonna have to let go of some or all of the indulgences that I allow myself on my day off.


----------



## ProSkiff

I've been on vacation since the 13th and was down 42 lbs for the year on the 12th. I'm not weighing in till friday cause I'm sure I've gained a little, time to get back on the program! Great job everybody!


----------



## fwoodwader

I'm on a plateau, I've been hovering just above 220 for two weeks, I'm going to try to change/up workout regiment.


----------



## tpool

Well, wanted to break into the 180's but I'll take 2lbs lost this past week! The protein shake supplements seem to be doing the trick along with continued diet & exercise...

Started Jan 5th 201
Last week 192
This week 190


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

deke said:


> Weighed in this morning, last week(Monday check in) I didn't lose any, this week I watched my intake closer and lost 3.2 lbs. Yeah!! Back on track just a few more to reach my first goal of 80lbs. Then the tough next 20lbs, those will be hard but gonna be worth it.


Wow - 80 lbs - THAT is impressive work my friend.
Good luck on the next 20 lbs. I imagine you already feel like a new man missing that other 80.


----------



## porkchoplc

Ive got to get back into it. I started 09 on a diet/work out regime and stuck to it for about 3 months. Lost upwards of 30lbs. I was in the 260s, but Ive gained most of it back.

Its not like it was hard, just running 2 miles every day/biking upwards of 5 and eating right. I just enjoy Whataburger and beer too much.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Thought I'd post a quick "before and after" picture.
This is the difference between 208 lbs and 173 lbs...also keep in mind I was probably sucking in HARD in that 1st picture.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Still on the medifast diet and still losing. I cheat a little more now but have been loseing an avarage of 4 lbs a week. All my pants are loose I broke out an old pair of wranglers for the rodeo and they fit. My feet and back don't hurt anymore.


----------



## five.0 fisher

I want to share a little tip that I have just started using. Kettlebells, seems like an innocent enough word huh? Let me tell you it is anything but innocent. I got a couple of kettlebells for my birthday last week and have been using them in place of cardio after my resistance training. These things are amazingly simple in design and amazingly efficient in kicking your butt. They can be used to build muscle, burn fat, basically the applications with these are endless. After working out at the gym I come home, grab the kettlebells and head outside by the pool. I am using the exercises geared for fat burning and cardio and they seem to be working very well. 
Anyone looking for a change in their exercise program should look into kettlebells.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

five.O - I've been thinking about buying a pair of kettlebells actually. A friend at work started using them recently and swears by them. 

I think I'll go pick up a set of them this weekend and add them a couple times a week into my routine. Seems like a great workout.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND

*Better Late Than Never*

Visited the Cardo Doctor yesterday and while the ole ticker is in good shape, and BP is normal, he said to lose the weight and he wasn't smiling when he said it. Right now, 5'10" and 257 lbs. Count me in. Goal is to lose 60 lbs by deer season. Been reading the thread and its pretty inspiring.


----------



## WestEndAngler

Hmmm... I got up to 220 over the summer & last winter. Have since slimmed down working out every day... Down to a nice 195 in a little over 1 month. Cut out all alcohol and soft drinks and been eating only lean meats and hearty vegetables.

I'd also like to give credit to P90X its kickin my arse lol


----------



## five.0 fisher

Bluewavecapt, You will not regret getting kettlebells.


----------



## deke

five.0 fisher said:


> Bluewavecapt, You will not regret getting kettlebells.


The first week or so he will,lol. They will flat kick your *** if you do it right.


----------



## Blackgar

Well I'm down a solid 30lbs since Jan 5th but it looks like I'll have to do away with the beer to get to dropping again


----------



## five.0 fisher

So true Deke. They are kicking my butt but I am loving it.


----------



## Ditto

The first 20 pounds are done. From 222 to 202. Now for the last 15. I haven't been in the 180's in 15 years. Looking forward to but not looking forward to all the running and early morning trips to the gym. At least it's not 35 degrees at 6am anymore and with it staying lighter longer it's easier to come home after work and get in a three mile run before starting dinner.


----------



## Fathead

Another week, another pound. Down 9lbs in 6wks, and this pace is now officially too slow. Gonna reduce calories a little more, and make sure I run or ride every day this week.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Weighed in Friday at 218# , down from 225# Jan. 1 this year. Still trying to get to 200 or less.
We've been traveling so dieting is realy hard.


----------



## 9121SS

Back on track. I went from 265 to 247 then I quit dipping. I ended up gaining 6 pounds. It was one he!! of a battle. Now I'm at 245 :doowapstaand still not dipping. I feel pretty dang good!!:cheers:


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Progress is slowing but I am still losing. Down to 278 from 312.
Total lost since Feb. 34 lbs.
Chicken is now my least favorite meat!!


----------



## fwoodwader

I feel/look skinnier than I have been in a long time but the scale says I'm 224 so I'm either putting on muscle mass which is possible or have hit a big plateau. I'm going to rework the diet this week and hit the P90X routine really hard and ad in some big miles on the big. I really want to be down to 210 by the end of April.


----------



## Snagged

I was on a plateau for six (6) months, stick with it.


----------



## deke

I weighed in this morning, lost 1.6 lbs. Not bad since I ate out, three time last week for lunch, business related so I had to. I am going to hit the mountain bike harder, the last 25 lbs are going to be tough and slow to get off.


----------



## Texxan1

Heck, yall are doing good.

Im down 8#s for the year so far.. However, i havent been working out on it good enough.. Stress of the new house maybe... Since the house is done, moving in this week will keep me busy but after that. I have to start a workout routine.. Might have to try some of the things you guys have been talking about

Thomas


----------



## jay07ag

I lost 18 in 09...another 20 this year and Ill be getting close to fightin weight! Best of luck guys!:bounce:


----------



## Fathead

Hmmm, no reports last Friday. . . hopefully everyone was out enjoying the beautiful weather.

Another week, another pound. 10lbs total in 7 weeks. Trying to drop 10 more in the next 6. . . it will be tough.

Y'all keep it up. Don't let the Easter candy slow you down!


----------



## deke

Weighed in this morning, I lost 1/2 lb.. Not what I wanted to see, but at least it was in the right direction,lol. I guess I have hit a plateau and am going to need to up the cardio to lose the last 25lbs. I have a week and a half to hit my first goal of 80lbs, I need to lose another 5lbs. I pushed this time frame up 3 months since I lost weight faster than planned during the first 6 months. How did the rest of you guys do? Post it up.


----------



## Tiny

Tiny said:


> I'm in fo sho'. I not going to have an excuse, my wife is getting a GB in February so... there won't be a lot of crud in the house to be eatin anyways.. I have swith back to bud Select, but this time it's Select 55.. it's kinda like watered down Bud select, but you get used to it. My goal is 75 pounds by this day, one year from now.
> 
> Ohh.... Starting Monday!


I didn't post my weight at the time, but I could swear I wanted to lose 75 pounds to get me down to 225 so.. I guess I was around 300..

Well I'm 275 Now Baby!!







Only 50 more to go!!


----------



## deke

Where did everyone go, did you guys quit on me,LOL? I weighed in this morning and lost 4.8 lbs last week!! I am now 1 lb from my first goal of 80 lbs, then 20 more for my second goal. 
I hope I fell off my plateau, and it wasn't just me being not as hungry because of my allergies kicking my *** last week. I know I did cut out some snacking, healthy snaking, but snacking none the less. Lets hear it guys, where are you on your goals?


----------



## fwoodwader

Still hovering around the low 220's.

Rough couple of weeks at work and on the weekends with some gatherings. Plan on hitting it hard this week. Going to try to put in 20-30 miles on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## Snagged

Lost four pounds last month and gained back three with one salty meal.


----------



## Fathead

I had a great week last week, lotsa hard work, moderate eating, then went a little crazy on the weekend. Still netted a 2-pound loss to hit 188. That's 12 lbs in 8 weeks, and I am officially off my pace. Gonna shoot for 2lbs this week then 6lbs over the following 4 weeks.

The allergies hit me hard too. One morning run last week almost put me down for a couple of days. Lotsa liquids and rest after that. Like Deke said, don't quit on us now!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Seems my wild weekend of over-indulgence took a toll on my weight loss. Truth is I knew dang-well that a chicken fried steak, mashed taters, gravy, and yeast rolls for breakfast was a BAD idea - as was the homemade biscuits and sausage/gravy the day before...but dang it, it was GOOD.

I'm back up to 170 lbs (gained 3 lbs over the weekend) and back in the gym this morning. Hopefully I'll burn it back off this week.


----------



## Snagged

deke,
Remember most of the original weight loss is excess water, if you can loose a couple of pounds a week your find.

Hint: Found a light meat meal twice a week helps to keep the loss going.


----------



## deke

LOL, my initial water loss was 70lbs ago. 

"Seems my wild weekend of over-indulgence took a toll on my weight loss. Truth is I knew dang-well that a chicken fried steak, mashed taters, gravy, and yeast rolls for breakfast was a BAD idea - as was the homemade biscuits and sausage/gravy the day before...but dang it, it was GOOD."

Dude that is more calories than I eat in 3 days!!lol

Fathead, that is great. 2lbs a week is a good weight loss, healthy.


----------



## crhfish

I'm at 238. Lost almost 40 lbs. But better than that my wife has lost the same amount. She's getting downright tiny which is fine with me. In a few more weeks she will be off all of her meds.


----------



## wading_fool

Coming to the party late, but I entered a Biggest Loser Contest here in town, started last week with a weigh in at 373, first week lost 9 lbs. Cardio 3 days a week, 1 nutrition class per week, starting hitting the weights next week. Goal is 250 by September, and 225 by end of the year........


----------



## tpool

Very good Wading Fool!!!!!

I haven't reported in a couple weeks. The last 2 weeks before last week showed no weight loss - due to over-indulging on the weekend... I would be down 2lbs by Friday and gain em' both back over the weekend... So last week I did better - lost a pound - I'll take it.. If I could just put together 10 weeks I would be done (and into 'the rest of my life' diet)! It is just hard to miss a few drinks and a couple bad meals from Fri - Sun....

Started Jan 5th - 201
Last week 189
This week (Mon) 188


T-BONE


----------



## deke

wading_fool said:


> Coming to the party late, but I entered a Biggest Loser Contest here in town, started last week with a weigh in at 373, first week lost 9 lbs. Cardio 3 days a week, 1 nutrition class per week, starting hitting the weights next week. Goal is 250 by September, and 225 by end of the year........


Great, you made the decision to do it, that is the hardest part. But you are talking about 5 months to lose 123 lbs. That IMO is too big of a goal, and that might lead you to getting disappointed or quitting if you aren't on track like you think you should be. The people on that show have all food provided, trainers full time, and work out all day long. Their weight loss is super accelerated and in no way is something that people should think is what everyone should do. You will lose weight in big chunks your first 30-40 lbs, then things will slow but since yo have so much to lose your loss will be higher than most for some time. 
But 25 lbs a month and 150 lbs in 8 months just seems a bit of a stretch. I gave myself a year to lose 80 lbs. It has taken me less time than that, 10 months. Weight that comes off quickly comes back quicker, it is a molecular thing, don't ask me to explain it was way too much for me to get when the nutritionist told me about it,lol. I don't mean to discourage you at all, so please don't think that. I just don't want you to get bummed out if you aren't losing it as fast as you think you should be and then give up. Either way congrats on your choice to lose it, and ,make sure to keep us posted on here every week so we all can see lose it.


----------



## budreau

down to 230 from 248 since the 1st of the yr. slow and steady. walking some, lifting some and p90x . and i agree chicken is getting old fast


----------



## jimmybobcat

Well... I guess I'm doing something wrong. My wife and me started going to Nifty-over-fifty excercises 3 times a week. Seems like I'm gaining weight. But i'll keep trying.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

The wife and I are holding steady.
I am down 42lbs and the wife has lost 28lbs.

When I hit the 50# mark, I will post a few before and after pictures, you'll be surprised at the difference! I am down to a single chin now from a triple chin. The back of my neck is down to a couple of Vienna sausages instead of the "pack of Hot dogs" that used to be there...........lol
My waist is down 5 pant sizes and I am wearing x-large and xx-large shirts instead of the xxx-large I used to wear.

I feel better and have more energy. And I owe it all to the oh mighty chicken breast and wonderful baked seafood.


----------



## shanker

I'm down 110 pounds now...Since September 2009 though

I eat a sub 1000 calorie/day diet and am taking phentermine under the guidance of a physician with monthly checkups

I should put that I started at 355 and right now am at 242

I use www.dailyburn.com to track my foods, excersise, and weight


----------



## Snagged

shanker said:


> I'm down 110 pounds now...Since September 2009 though
> 
> I eat a sub 1000 calorie/day diet and am taking phentermine under the guidance of a physician with monthly checkups
> 
> I should put that I started at 355 and right now am at 242
> 
> I use www.dailyburn.com to track my foods, excersise, and weight


Good for you Patrick


----------



## deke

shanker said:


> I'm down 110 pounds now...Since September 2009 though
> 
> I eat a sub 1000 calorie/day diet and am taking phentermine under the guidance of a physician with monthly checkups
> 
> I should put that I started at 355 and right now am at 242
> 
> I use www.dailyburn.com to track my foods, excersise, and weight


Way to go, keep it up! I do have a question though. Isn't that medicine half of what once was "Phen-Phen", and didn't they find that to be hazardous?


----------



## fwoodwader

Thanks for the website link, I think I'm going to start using it.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Great job everyone. Sounds like this is a VERY successful weight loss group. I know I feel great too. Very glad I made the decision to do this. 

40 lbs lost so far
Down to a 33" waist from a 38" when I started. 
All my XXL and XL shirts look funny because they are so baggy now. I am wearing L and some M t-shirts...what a difference. 

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Took my son fishing on Good Friday so we had to have a fried catfish dinner. Can't eat fried catfish, hushpuppies, mushrooms, zuchini, and hand cut french fries with beer. Then Easter dinner. Ugh. From the first of the year to Easter went from 222 to 199. Gained four pounds over the Easter weekend. It's taken me two weeks to get those four pounds off. Starting to get back on track. The first goal was to get below 200. Now my next goal is 185. 

Great job everyone.


----------



## Fathead

Monday weigh-in: 2 lbs since last week, down to 186. That makes 14lbs in 8 weeks. I want 6 more over the next 4 weeks. Y'all keep it up, I know it can be challenging sometimes.

Good: Clothes don't fit right. More energy during the day. I don't crave big meals like I did: they don't sit well, and they sometimes put me to sleep.

Bad: I have been this weight before (about 9 yrs ago), but there is a real awakening this time: as the fat comes off, and I read more to fine-tune my goals, I realize how much of my upper body mass is still comprised of fat. This is a blow to my ego, but motivation to work harder.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Lost 37lbs now


----------



## deke

I didn't lose last week, but I also spent 4 days in Port Mansfield,lol. I did eat well for the most part but I did have some fresh fried fish one night, and cleaned my plate one night at the Mansfield Club. So I hope that this week I will be back in my routine and drop a pound or two. It seems like we have lost a few here, but to you guys still doing it, keep it up.


----------



## Fathead

Down 2 more to 184. Original goal would leave me just 4 more pounds over the next 4 weeks. Minor surgery next week will put me on light duty for a little while, so I will have to do the last two weeks on diet and walking.

Keep up the good work y'all. If you haven't already, check out Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution. The guy can be annoying, but he makes a strong case for taking control of what goes in the ol' pie hole.


----------



## wading_fool

deke said:


> Great, you made the decision to do it, that is the hardest part. But you are talking about 5 months to lose 123 lbs. That IMO is too big of a goal, and that might lead you to getting disappointed or quitting if you aren't on track like you think you should be. The people on that show have all food provided, trainers full time, and work out all day long. Their weight loss is super accelerated and in no way is something that people should think is what everyone should do. You will lose weight in big chunks your first 30-40 lbs, then things will slow but since yo have so much to lose your loss will be higher than most for some time.
> But 25 lbs a month and 150 lbs in 8 months just seems a bit of a stretch. I gave myself a year to lose 80 lbs. It has taken me less time than that, 10 months. Weight that comes off quickly comes back quicker, it is a molecular thing, don't ask me to explain it was way too much for me to get when the nutritionist told me about it,lol. I don't mean to discourage you at all, so please don't think that. I just don't want you to get bummed out if you aren't losing it as fast as you think you should be and then give up. Either way congrats on your choice to lose it, and ,make sure to keep us posted on here every week so we all can see lose it.


Yea I know its a lofty goal, but even at 373 I am a small dude compared to some in the class, and we are going by percentage body fat lost added to percentage of body weight loss. Gotta set a lofty goal to keep myself motivated, I had a off weekend in Port A 2 weeks ago, ate right and stayed on diet but succumbed to the alcohol lol. I weigh-in this morning will post weight loss later. I have been on a all fruits and vegetables diet for the last 7 days, nothing but water to drink, in the detox stage of this 4 stage diet. This week I get to add meat, cereal and coffee back into the diet. Can't wait! lol


----------



## wading_fool

Weighed in at 353, so down 20lbs....


----------



## shanker

Here is my updated pics I took last week weighing in at 239. I started at 355! Its been a LONG 8 months so far!





I'm shooting for a Sub 200 number...I need to take new pics...I got some pants that actually fit now (size 38 regular) instead of the size 40 Relaxed fit in those pics...


----------



## Snagged

shanker said:


> Here is my updated pics I took last week weighing in at 239. I started at 355! Its been a LONG 8 months so far!
> 
> http://img180.imageshack.us/i/24705124336649660516026.jpg/
> 
> I'm shooting for a Sub 200 number...I need to take new pics...I got some pants that actually fit now (size 38 regular) instead of the size 40 Relaxed fit in those pics...


 Keep it up Patrick, your looking good.
How's Momma doing?


----------



## shanker

Snagged said:


> Keep it up Patrick, your looking good.
> How's Momma doing?


not all that happy about me being over a hundred pounds lighter while she's getting bigger in the belly.... 7 more weeks to go....

She did get out Sunday early morning and mow the neighbor's yard...then pushed our mower back across the street and tell me that I needed to mow ours....I dont understand the logic...but oh well


----------



## Snagged

shanker said:


> not all that happy about me being over a hundred pounds lighter while she's getting bigger in the belly.... 7 more weeks to go....
> 
> She did get out Sunday early morning and mow the neighbor's yard...*then pushed our mower back across the street and tell me that I needed to mow ours*....I dont understand the logic...but oh well


LMFAO! Female logic. hwell:


----------



## deke

Way to go guys. I weighed in this morning, again I didn't loose. That is two weeks in a row I didn't lose any, I was to the ounce the same weight. I can't eat any less or healthier and stay sane, LOL. So I am hoping I fall off this dam plateau this coming week.


----------



## Snagged

deke,
Just hang in there, I faught a platue for eight months and am slowly loosing again.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

216# this morning , Still trying to reach 200#. Man , life goes by faster , but the weight comes off much slower when you get old.


----------



## shanker

deke said:


> Way to go guys. I weighed in this morning, again I didn't loose. That is two weeks in a row I didn't lose any, I was to the ounce the same weight. I can't eat any less or healthier and stay sane, LOL. So I am hoping I fall off this dam plateau this coming week.


change something up...it may not be quantity of food, it may be the proportion of Protien/Carbs/Fats

I use www.dailyburn.com to track my food intake, its free for a basic account which has been good enough for me for about a year now.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

deke said:


> Way to go guys. I weighed in this morning, again I didn't loose. That is two weeks in a row I didn't lose any, I was to the ounce the same weight. I can't eat any less or healthier and stay sane, LOL. So I am hoping I fall off this dam plateau this coming week.


I feel ya.
I think I might have hit a plateau as well, but I'm cool with it.
I have fluctuated between 166 and 168 lbs for the last week or 2. Since I started at 208 lbs...I'm happy if this is my "bottom number". I really don't "need" to lose anymore weight, but I did think it would be cool to say I lost 50 lbs. Oh well - 40 lbs will have to due.


----------



## deke

shanker said:


> change something up...it may not be quantity of food, it may be the proportion of Protien/Carbs/Fats
> 
> I use www.dailyburn.com to track my food intake, its free for a basic account which has been good enough for me for about a year now.


I think you are right. I have been eating the same thing for so long now that my body has gotten use to what I am eating. I need to change it up. I know I get my protein, but I do need to mix in more veggies than I am already getting. I tried the whole oatmeal in the morning thing(with a protein shake) and by adding those calories and carbs I plateaued for two weeks. I know oatmeal is good for you, but I guess my body didn't like those carbs and the extra 140 calories.


----------



## shanker

deke said:


> I think you are right. I have been eating the same thing for so long now that my body has gotten use to what I am eating. I need to change it up. I know I get my protein, but I do need to mix in more veggies than I am already getting. I tried the whole oatmeal in the morning thing(with a protein shake) and by adding those calories and carbs I plateaued for two weeks. I know oatmeal is good for you, but I guess my body didn't like those carbs and the extra 140 calories.


I went thru the same thing, then called up my cousin who is a Masters Degree'd Diatician.

She explained that as soon as sugar hits your stomach, your body will IMMEDIATELY STOP using fat reserves for energy and use metabolize the sugar for energy and will ruin any progress for that day.

I have found that even if I eat a hershey's kiss or 2, which are only 14 calories each, I will NOT loose weight that day....I have to stay off as many Carbs & Sugars as possible to maintain weight loss.


----------



## shanker

Here are screenshots of my weight tracking & calorie tracking...As you can see, being 6' and sedentary, my estimated daily calorie burn is 2200-2400, if I consume a consistent 1K calories/day less than that, I loose weight. It takes -3500 calories to loose 1lb.


----------



## deke

shanker said:


> I went thru the same thing, then called up my cousin who is a Masters Degree'd Diatician.
> 
> She explained that as soon as sugar hits your stomach, your body will IMMEDIATELY STOP using fat reserves for energy and use metabolize the sugar for energy and will ruin any progress for that day.
> 
> I have found that even if I eat a hershey's kiss or 2, which are only 14 calories each, I will NOT loose weight that day....I have to stay off as many Carbs & Sugars as possible to maintain weight loss.


I don't eat much refined sugar, what I do eat comes from the occasional bowl of Kashi crunch cereal that I eat to satisfy my need for something sweet. And I do eat a couple pieces of fruit a day, one apple and an orange. As far as carbs go, only a few times a week I eat whole wheat pasta( a half cup cooked at a time) or brown rice( 1/3 cup cooked). And of course a few from my fat free Pringles(15g or 5% daily per serving), which IMO have allowed me to get through my weight loss so far,lol.

I need to vary my vegetables, and proteins. So when I hit the HEB this weekend I am going to mix it up.


----------



## Snagged

deke,
Watch the high fructose corn syrup hidden in the majority of processed foods.
Another area to watch is meats as many stores are sell "enhanced" meat. This is meat with up to 15% water and salt added, above 15% they must report it on the label, as I remember.


----------



## shanker

Snagged said:


> deke,
> Watch the high fructose corn syrup hidden in the majority of processed foods.
> Another area to watch is meats as many stores are sell "enhanced" meat. This is meat with up to 15% water and salt added, above 15% they must report it on the label, as I remember.


YEP!

My wife and I also made a decision that if/when baby formula must be used, it CANNOT contain HFCS.

HFCS should be banned, most other countries have banned it...even Mexico which is why their soda's are made w/ real sugar.

Regarding the processed meats...15% is the number, which is why I like to either eat what I kill (or take from my dads walk-in) or I buy whole slabs and slice/store myself.

Like Pork Loin, I buy an entire loin, trim the fat off, then butterfly and vacuum seal into 1 meal bags for my wife & I. I have been buying chicken from a person locally here in Portland who raises and processes chickens themselves, no preservative injections and I know that they have not been dosed with super high amounts of growth hormone and anti-biotics.

I used to laugh at people when they talked about stuff like that, but after doing my own research on appropriate & healthy foods for my diet, I was shocked at how bad even those "Boneless/Skinless Frozen Chicken Breasts" at HEB/WalMart can really be.

Appropriate portion sizes are much more important than anything to me right now. WHen I get to my maintenance diet, that may change though.


----------



## deke

I don't eat stuff that contains HFCS since I don't eat "bad for you food" anymore. Also I don't really eat processed foods anymore, I cut out deli meats 7 months ago. I do eat the chicken breast that comes in a can like tuna for lunch, when I get tired of tuna. I actually wash the meat really well before eating it. It takes off any fat that has clung to it and washes away alot of the extra salt. 
The chicken I eat for lunch is HEB skin on with ribs breats. I take the skin off and bake them with the ribs, keeps them more moist, or cut the ribs out before cooking. They put them on sale for $1 per pound once every few weeks and I stock up, hard to beat that price. I use to eat lean pork once a week, need to mix that back in when the next sale hits buy in bulk. 

I will pay more attention the enhanced meat thing though. But buying the "supposedly" free ranging, no antibiotics, fed better food, animal gets a massage daily, and does yoga and pilates ,lol, kind of meat is expensive. I will have to see what HEB has. Thanks for the heads up on that, just one more thing for me to obsess over and cut out more foods that I actually can eat,lol.


----------



## Snagged

I feel your pain! The LAST meat we bought from HEB was a roast that my wife wanted for a stew, it was so salty (we're both salt sensitive) we had to put it in the garbage. Pork we tried three times and it was borderline rotten all three times. This could be a local problem with that chain.


----------



## deke

Alright, I hit the scale for the Monday weigh in this morning. I finally dropped off my plateau, I lost 3.2 lbs last week. I upped my mountain bike time, and cut out some snacking. I hope I can keep it up the next couple for weeks before the next plateau. How did you guys do?


----------



## Fathead

Way to go Deke! That has to feel good.

I dropped 1, down to 183, which makes 17 since February. I want 3 more over the next 3 weeks.

I worked real hard last week because I knew a crawfish boil Saturday was gonna cost me. Netting out the 1-lb loss was a relief.

Y'all keep up the good work!


----------



## Snagged

Well I lost 2 more pounds this week, the question is can I keep it off. My wife like to snack, then I do also.


----------



## tpool

I have actually gained back 2lbs over the last 2 weeks (me thinks water), but I am still getting into smaller pant sizes, sooooo - I know there is no way adding the weight training in has put 2lbs of muscle on me in 4 weeks, but I do think my "shape" is changing, and I have to contribute it to the weight training. I also can completely jog my 2 miles, as compared to jogging about 5/8 - 3/4 of it and walking the rest... I think if I can do what Deke is doing (watch my snacking) it will not only show in the size of clothes I wear, but it will show on the scale too...

Started Jan 5th at 201
2 weeks ago - 186lbs
Today - 188lbs but still looking smaller/still down 2 pant sizes from Jan 5th

T-BONE


----------



## deke

One, two pounds, that is great guys. Any loss is good, especially if you have been losing for some time and or you are close to your goal weight.

I actually celebrated my falling of my plateau and my loss with a bowl of Captain Crunch this morning. It was great!!!


----------



## Ditto

Gotta hurry up and make the goal before the summertime boating season gets here. Starts Memorial day for us. Nothing like laying around on the lake all weekend enjoying some adult beverages and some good grub. If I can drop 8 pounds this month I'll be within five pounds of my goal. It's going to be a tough month. I'm still making it to the gym for weightlifting three times a week, but the cardio has dropped off a bit.


----------



## Tiny

February 19th I weighed 300# at the DR's office April 29th.... 270# only 45# more to go..


----------



## wading_fool

Been out of town, but Monday weigh-in I checked in at 346. Down 27lbs since April 5th......only 100lbs more to go lol


----------



## Fathead

Well, it finally happened: a week w/no loss. I am stuck at 183. I was down a few at the end of last week, but extremely poor weekend choices erased all that progress. Lesson learned, I am back on the wagon. I now have 2 weeks to lose 3lbs.


----------



## deke

I am on another plateau, dam it. I lost 3.2lbs at last weeks weigh in, that was after 2 weeks on a plateau. I hope this plateau doesn't last any longer than the last one. If I have to go two weeks then lose 3 lbs then two weeks plateau then 3 lbs, I guess I'll take it. It would be a pound a week average, but I would like to see at least 1.5 lbs per week. This last 20lbs is going to be a *****. I have to talk with a trainer tomorrow and he is going to give me a modifies diet he uses for guys that are going into a competition and need to drop stubborn fat. It is a rigid schedule, the food part should be no issue for me, but the schedule is the key to his diet. I was hoping to hit my goal by June 24th, but I don't know if my body got that memo,lol.


----------



## teeroy

I know I'm late to the party and probably missing the point with this post. I figured I could add something useful.

Anyone tried the Paleo diet? It's all about eating natural foods you were meant to eat, i.e. meats, vegetables, fruits and nuts. ABSOLUTELY no grain products. There's a book called Primal Blueprint that goes along with the lifestyle. 

It works.


I'm also doing crossfit for my exercising. It's a mutha but it's awesome.


----------



## shanker

teeroy said:


> I know I'm late to the party and probably missing the point with this post. I figured I could add something useful.
> 
> Anyone tried the Paleo diet? It's all about eating natural foods you were meant to eat, i.e. meats, vegetables, fruits and nuts. ABSOLUTELY no grain products. There's a book called Primal Blueprint that goes along with the lifestyle.
> 
> It works.
> 
> I'm also doing crossfit for my exercising. It's a mutha but it's awesome.


there is alot of legitimacy to that diet...but I am a FIRM believer that moderation and appropriate portions are all it takes to live a healthy life..

For me being skinny isnt my goal, I just dont want to be fat anymore...being able to pinch here and there is ok by me, I just wanna get rid of being able to grab handfulls of fat..

The sad thing is for me right now though, is that my belly is disgusting. I'm afraid its going to take surgery to remove the damage i've done to my body.

My doc is telling me to get to where I want to be weight wise, stay steady on that weight for 1 year, then he'll look into surgery and the options in which are available to pay for it. He has had good luck getting insurances to cover skin removal surgeries when the patient lost signifacant amounts of weight non-surgically, as the insurance co's see that as a win/win for them.


----------



## Snagged

deke said:


> I am on another plateau, dam it. I lost 3.2lbs at last weeks weigh in, that was after 2 weeks on a plateau. I hope this plateau doesn't last any longer than the last one. If I have to go two weeks then lose 3 lbs then two weeks plateau then 3 lbs, I guess I'll take it. It would be a pound a week average, but I would like to see at least 1.5 lbs per week. This last 20lbs is going to be a *****. I have to talk with a trainer tomorrow and he is going to give me a modifies diet he uses for guys that are going into a competition and need to drop stubborn fat. It is a rigid schedule, the food part should be no issue for me, but the schedule is the key to his diet. I was hoping to hit my goal by June 24th, but I don't know if my body got that memo,lol.


deke,
For some of us the weight comes off much slower after a certain point. As long as you loose a little eack month your ok, maybe better that rapid loss and easy regain.


----------



## deke

I hear you, but it is frustrating. I really shouldn't be beating myself up though. I gave myself one year to lose 80 lbs. Like you said, do it slow and steady and it will stay off easier than rapid weight loss. I hit my goal last month, almost 3 months ahead of schedule, and really want to achieve my 2nd goal(100lbs) by my 1st goals original timeline, June 24th. But I don't see myself doing it at this rate. My body has hit that point where it is fighting me because it wants to save the fat because I have been denying it. But that is Ok, if it takes a couple extra months so be it.

The trainer has given me a new schedule. I have to wake up and do 30 minutes of cardio, and I can't eat or drink anything before. Make my body eat itself for the energy, then hit the weights in the evening. Also since I already eat a very healthy low cal diet, he has cut out any and all carbs after 8(it would be 6 but I go to bed later than most). That includes the small amount from vegetables as well, so straight protein after 8, period. That sucks,lol. But I am going to do it the next 3 of 4 days, gonna fish one day this weekend, and see if it helps to drop me off my plateau 
Monday at weigh in.


----------



## Snagged

deke,
I tried a veggie diet and hit an early plateau, then found having a meat breakfast once a week would trigger a small loss. I do very few carbs, try to watch salt like a hawk on a rabbit, and avoid eating after 7pm.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

deke said:


> The trainer has given me a new schedule. I have to wake up and do 30 minutes of cardio, and I can't eat or drink anything before. Make my body eat itself for the energy...


I am not a trainer, but I do NOT think that is a good idea. 
My *Doctor* (previously a professional body builder) made it VERY clear to me that in order to LOSE weight you must eat a little something before you work out. He said that the biggest mistake people make when trying to lose weight is NOT eating before they work out, but choosing to eat after the work-out. Especially when doing cardio.

Personally...I'll take the word of a Doctor over a Trainer ANY day of the week. He advised me to eat a boiled egg, or a small portion of oatmeal, yoplait lite yogurt...you get the idea. Take in under 100 calories just to get your metabolism going and do NOT for an hour (or more) after you work out.


----------



## shanker

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I am not a trainer, but I do NOT think that is a good idea.
> My *Doctor* (previously a professional body builder) made it VERY clear to me that in order to LOSE weight you must eat a little something before you work out. He said that the biggest mistake people make when trying to lose weight is NOT eating before they work out, but choosing to eat after the work-out. Especially when doing cardio.
> 
> Personally...I'll take the word of a Doctor over a Trainer ANY day of the week. He advised me to eat a boiled egg, or a small portion of oatmeal, yoplait lite yogurt...you get the idea. Take in under 100 calories just to get your metabolism going and do NOT for an hour (or more) after you work out.


he's right...you gotta eat SOMETHING before working out to get better progress..

Unless you're taking weight loss drugs, NOT eating will slow weight loss

I'm on drugs which force my body into "fight or flight" mode 24/7, immediately using reserves for energy and blocking appetite signals in the brain

Of course I had alot more weight to loose than most people here...I started at 355 and weighed 235 today


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Still holding at 216#


----------



## Fathead

GOOOOAAAALLL!!! It's nothing compared to what some of you are losing, but it was my goal and I am there: 180. 

I was actually there a few times over the past 2 weeks, but today is the first time it stuck through a weekend. It took 12 weeks to lose 20 pounds with moderate diet and exercise. It helped that my wife and I set goals together, ate the same food at home, and worked out together. 

I will maintain this week, then evaluate whether and how much more to lose. Y'all keep up the good work!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Well, not quite where I want to be, but I have lost 35# and thats with a hip replacement thrown in, so I'm happy with my progress so far!


----------



## wading_fool

Weighed in this morning with a 2lb loss.....I left and went to the coast this past Thursday and before I left I was down 5lbs for the week. Guess I am going to have to take my Wii fit or something with me when I go down to my place in Port A lol. I am eating good down there but laying off the workouts while fishing. But a loss is progress so I can't complain. I sure miss a Whataburger double meat double cheese with Bacon and Jalapeno's though lol


----------



## deke

I dropped off my plateau again, thank God, and lost 3 pounds last week. The next two weeks are going to be tough since work is going to keep me bust from dawn to dusk so I can't see much mountain biking going on. I'll just have to keep eating right.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I went to Vegas last weekend and dropped a little weight. :headknock


----------



## Snagged

Fathead said:


> GOOOOAAAALLL!!! It's nothing compared to what some of you are losing, but it was my goal and I am there: 180.
> 
> I was actually there a few times over the past 2 weeks, but today is the first time it stuck through a weekend. It took 12 weeks to lose 20 pounds with moderate diet and exercise. It helped that my wife and I set goals together, ate the same food at home, and worked out together.
> 
> I will maintain this week, then evaluate whether and how much more to lose. Y'all keep up the good work!


*Congratulations! :brew2:*


----------



## deke

Hit the scale this morning. Stayed even, no loss, but no gain. I knew I would have some problems last week. I started working for a new company last Monday, so new routine, added stress, two lunches out with the bosses. But I didn't gain so I am happy. Gonna hit the mountain bike hard after work this week and see if I can get it going again. Good thing is is that is isn't so hot out at 4-6 pm,lol.


----------



## shanker

I'm still hanging at 230.....really wish I could hit 225 so I could no longer be clinically diagnosable as obese...

I quit taking the amphetamines...from here on out its all natural...


----------



## whistlingdixie

I have lost 20 lbs as of yesterday. I run 2 miles every morning with the lady and I feel awesome. I stopped snoring, I have more energy, I sleep better, I even fit into clothes I have not worn in a long time.


----------



## wading_fool

Down another 7 from last week, was worried after a 2 weekends in a row at the coast. Beginning to feel alot better and sleep alot better. Have lost 42 lbs so far, got a ways to go to meet my goal but getting there


----------



## deke

7 pounds! That is great. 

Keep it up guys, our goal weights will be here before we know it.


----------



## Fathead

Way to go whistlingdixie and wading fool! Keep it up.

I maintained over the past week, and have set a new goal of 10lbs over the next 2 months. I am right at the threshold of "overweight" and I would like to have some breathing room there.

Strategy will be the same as the past 3 months: 1-2 pounds per week by eating right at my BMR and exercising 4-5 times per week.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

At 165 lbs still pretty much every week now. I think now I'm done losing weight, which is fine with me. 

40+ lbs lost in 6 months...I'm satisfied. C'mon boating season!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

BlueWaveCapt said:


> C'mon boating season!!


Have you looked outside lately?


----------



## deke

Weighed in this morning. Dropped 3.8 lbs last week. So based on the last 6 weeks this coming week I will probably plateau, then lose the following week. At least I hope so, the last two week plateau was frustrating as hell. 12 more to go to hit my next goal.


----------



## Snagged

Tried something new and it's working.
I'm eating a couple of eggs and two slices of bacon for breakfast, an apple or small orange for lunch and salad for supper. I may or may not have a breadstick as a snack.
Lost three pounds.


----------



## deke

Sometimes you need to change up what you eat because your body adjusts to the same food. I need to do that myself, it is just a pain to try to figure out a new menu. But I need to mix in some different stuff this week when I hit the HEB.


----------



## Blackgar

I was down 42lbs as of monday, but I kinda blew it this weekend, back after it Tuesday, 20 more to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snagged

deke said:


> Sometimes you need to change up what you eat because your body adjusts to the same food. I need to do that myself, it is just a pain to try to figure out a new menu. But I need to mix in some different stuff this week when I hit the HEB.


Deke,
I don't buy ANY meat from HEB, they are adding salt to all of it. Part of the reason I am very pleased with this change is my blood sugars have dropped 30 points. One of the heart meds I'm on caused diabetis.


----------



## Snagged

Blackgar said:


> I was down 42lbs as of monday, but I kinda blew it this weekend, back after it Tuesday, 20 more to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So you blow it once in a while, then get back on the program, that is the important part.


----------



## deke

Snagged said:


> So you blow it once in a while, then get back on the program, that is the important part.


True, and weightloss should be part of a lifestyle change not just a diet to get you to a point then back to the old habits. So if you eat right then occasionaly indulging isn't a big deal, as a matter of fact it is recommended. I eat a meal once a week that isn't "healthy", I'm not eating a whole pizza or a plate of cheese enchiladas or alfredo pasta, but I am eating something that isn't considered healthy and I enjoy the hell out of it,lol. 
Last week I went to Christians and had a burger(best in Houston) with my boss for lunch. But I didn't get cheese and only ate a small amount of the fries, but it was awesome. Because when you eat stuff like that every once in awhile and not all the time it tastes even better.


----------



## slopoke

deke said:


> True, and weightloss should be part of a lifestyle change not just a diet to get you to a point then back to the old habits. So if you eat right then occasionaly indulging isn't a big deal, as a matter of fact it is recommended. I eat a meal once a week that isn't "healthy", I'm not eating a whole pizza or a plate of cheese enchiladas or alfredo pasta, but I am eating something that isn't considered healthy and I enjoy the hell out of it,lol.
> Last week I went to Christians and had a burger(best in Houston) with my boss for lunch. But I didn't get cheese and only ate a small amount of the fries, but it was awesome. *Because when you eat stuff like that every once in awhile and not all the time it tastes even better*.


I'm sorry Deke, but the truth is that stuff like that tastes good to me all of the time. Every time. :headknock:smile:


----------



## deke

slopoke said:


> I'm sorry Deke, but the truth is that stuff like that tastes good to me all of the time. Every time. :headknock:smile:


SSHHHHH, I have told myself that, and I believe it dam it, LOL. Next you are going to tell me there is no Santa or Easter bunny.


----------



## Fathead

No loss, no gain this past week, which is a victory considering the weekend we had. Offshore w/my snack-monster kids, then 2 days eating and drinking in Port A. Sometimes you just gotta live!

Back on the wagon now sad4sm


----------



## wading_fool

Down 3lbs from last Monday, I am steadily losing weight with walking and staying away from the "bad" foods. But like Deke I have started having a meal here and there that would be considered Bad, but I am keeping the portions in check, no more eating til I can't move. I have a ways to go to reach my goal but am feeling alot better and wearing clothes I haven't worn in a couple years.


----------



## Bull Fish

I'm down 54lbs. in the last 12 weeks. I was not planning on looseing anything this year But got hit with the big "D"! Getting over the pain and in the gym every day now for at least an hour. The way I figure is if I beeing put back on the market I might as well go at it looking like a freshly painted Chevete than a rusty old Gremlin. LOL. Congrats to all of you that are working at it the hard way and inproving your health.


----------



## Snagged

I just thought I'd post this for the junk food addics, suggest you read all of it.

The info below appears to be from:​http://naturalcommunitiesmag.com/20...petizing-truth-about-mcdonalds-chicken-meals/​It's not just the poison/cadmium in the glasses:​McDonalds' restaurants in the UK, where they serve free-range eggs and organic milk, are already leaps and bounds ahead of those in the United States, not that that is saying much. In the UK, the company has undergone a green-washing campaign where they boast of their wholesome suppliers and ethically sourced foods.​This has happened to some extent in the United States as well, with their Web site talking of animal welfare, sustainability and, of all things, "nutrition & well-being." But in Britain people are being led to believe that the fast-food chain has really cleaned up their act, and they experienced a double-digit increase in sales in 2009 as a result.​And then, the truth comes out.​*McDonalds' Chicken is Not Good for You or the Planet*
The chicken used at UK McDonalds' is not raised with concern for animal welfare or sustainability, and it is certainly not good for anyone's nutrition and well-being.​Instead, as the Mail Online exposed, it is imported frozen, largely from Brazil, where the chickens were raised in cramped, deplorable conditions. They write:
_"One of tens of thousands, each bird is allowed the floor space equivalent to a sheet of A4 paper and will live for just 40 days before it hits its genetically-engineered slaughter weight. That's if it doesn't perish along the way._​_Five per cent or so will be unable to cope with the conditions and die even before then._​_Those that survive will be plucked and butchered in an industrial process the likes of which this planet has never before seen."_​There is no way that this qualifies McDonald's to boast of any type of regard for animal welfare, no more than they could boast that their food is actually good for your health.​*How Many Ingredients are in a Chicken McNugget?*
While we're on the topic of McDonald's chicken, these food conglomerations are out of the realm of any food that naturally occurs on Earth, and the Chicken McNugget really takes the cake.​In The Omnivore's Dilemma, Michael Pollan pointed out that McNuggets contained 38 ingredients, among them tertiary butylhydroquinone (TBHQ), a petroleum-derived chemical sprayed onto the "food" or inside the box to preserve freshness.​In high doses, TBHQ has caused precursors to stomach tumors and DNA damage in lab animals. A number of studies have also shown that TBHQ can be carcinogenic with prolonged exposure.​Other McNuggets' ingredients include sodium acid pyrophosphate, sodium aluminum phosphate, monocalcium phosphate, calcium lactate, hydrogenated vegetable oils (trans fats), modified food starch (often a name for MSG, and listed as the _third_ ingredient!), and dimethylpolysiloxane.​Sound appetizing?​I can honestly say I have never tasted a Chicken McNugget, but when you realize that what you are eating is a synthetic mix of chemicals along with a bit of poorly treated, fried chicken, it's hardly appealing.​*What Happens When You Eat Too Much McDonald's Food?*
Morgan Spurlock wanted to find out, and did just that in his 2004 documentary Super Size Me.​This movie should be required viewing for all children and their parents.​Prior to his experiment, Spurlock was a highly fit and athletic individual weighing in around 185 pounds. He went on a month-long binge eating only McDonald's food and in that time gained 25 pounds and began suffering from health complaints like fatigue, headaches and indigestion.​His cholesterol levels also became high and he even suffered from a mild chemical hepatitis. It is truly amazing what massive amounts of "fake food" will do to you in only a month, but unfortunately many Americans are experiencing this in their own lives.​I'm not intending to single out only McDonald's​


----------



## redfish bayrat

Help!!!!!! I cut my bread intake by 3/4 and fat intake. Increased proteins, started walking 3-4 miles 5 days a week. Lost 16 lbs at the beginning but have been plateaued for 2 months! I am about ready to throw in the towel.


----------



## Snagged

redfish bayrat said:


> Help!!!!!! I cut my bread intake by 3/4 and fat intake. Increased proteins, started walking 3-4 miles 5 days a week. Lost 16 lbs at the beginning but have been plateaued for 2 months! I am about ready to throw in the towel.


 Cut the carbs! Cut the carbs! Cut the carbs! 
The first weight is always easy, it's primarly water weight.

Now cut the hidden salt. I gained three (3) pounds after eating a lite meal at a restraunt. Why? Salt.
One burger takes about three days of careful eating to get rid of, because of hidden salt, HFCS and fat.
If you buy any canned or prepared foods read the amount of salt, carbs, HFCS and fat in it, and the number of servings.
We all plateau and must find our own path off it.


----------



## deke

redfish bayrat said:


> Help!!!!!! I cut my bread intake by 3/4 and fat intake. Increased proteins, started walking 3-4 miles 5 days a week. Lost 16 lbs at the beginning but have been plateaued for 2 months! I am about ready to throw in the towel.


Red, list what you eat on normal day. Breakfast through bedtime, and what time you eat these meals. I bet we can help you out some.


----------



## redfish bayrat

Will start the food log tomorrow morning. I felt like I have reduced my carbs to a minimum. Very little bread, almost no white veggies, etc. I lost about 40 lbs many years ago in an unhealthy way and have been on a weight roller coaster for the past 20 years. Frustration is setting in.


----------



## Snagged

redfish bayrat said:


> Will start the food log tomorrow morning. I felt like I have reduced my carbs to a minimum. Very little bread, almost no white veggies, etc. I lost about 40 lbs many years ago in an unhealthy way and have been on a weight roller coaster for the past 20 years. Frustration is setting in.


Think of this, I put on 45 pounds due to a medication I was on for a MAJOR heart attack. Add to that a side effect was diabetes!
Cut the commericial bread and make your own: Flour,yeast water and a dash of salt. Hint, it taste much better.

Your problem is that you feel when you hit a weight you can pig out! I do it and go back on my diet, it will take weeks to recover what you gained back in one or two meals.

Get back on the broncs back and ride him down!


----------



## deke

redfish bayrat said:


> Will start the food log tomorrow morning. I felt like I have reduced my carbs to a minimum. Very little bread, almost no white veggies, etc. I lost about 40 lbs many years ago in an unhealthy way and have been on a weight roller coaster for the past 20 years. Frustration is setting in.


Good, also include what you are drinking, and how much.

Be honest,LOL.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Weighed in this morning at 212#. Might just get to 200# after all


----------



## Fathead

Down a little over a pound. Gonna round up and call the current weight 179. . . I may need some of that back later this week.

I've lost enough to really want to do more with what I've got left. Does that make sense? It's a good thing, really. But it means more work to do.


----------



## Snagged

Fathead said:


> Down a little over a pound. Gonna round up and call the current weight 179. . . I may need some of that back later this week.
> 
> I've lost enough to really want to do more with what I've got left. Does that make sense? It's a good thing, really. But it means more work to do.


 Yes and yes, it is.


----------



## deke

I forgot to weigh in this morning, so I will do it in the morning.


----------



## GreyGoose

IM IN for this weight thingy ma-bober.

Need to loose 25lbs b4 october, lost 3 since last week......but i need more ticks to cut the carb intake.

I make fresh fruit smoothies every morning, but after that im not really sure what i should be eating the rest of the day, id really like to not eat carbs at all if i could do that.....

any body have a few tricks?


----------



## Snagged

NEVER start your day with sugars, fruit has sugar. Eat a lite protein meal, salad and a piece of fruit for lunch, salad and four (4) ounces or less of meat for dinner.
If you buy canned or frozen products read the ingredients, HFCS and salt are your enemy.
If it's white spit it out, if it taste good spit it out.


----------



## TravisO

Lost 50 lbs so far this year feeling great I been pretty much following atkins eating all kinds of meat and cheeses and green veggies lol


----------



## Fathead

GreyGoose said:


> IM IN for this weight thingy ma-bober.
> 
> Need to loose 25lbs b4 october, lost 3 since last week......but i need more ticks to cut the carb intake.
> 
> I make fresh fruit smoothies every morning, but after that im not really sure what i should be eating the rest of the day, id really like to not eat carbs at all if i could do that.....
> 
> any body have a few tricks?


If carbs are your only strategy, I don't have any tricks. That gameplan is all over the Internet, but I work out a few days a week, so it's not sustainable for me. I aim for 40%carb/30%fat/30%protein, and as close to 1800 calories/day as I can (that's right around my BMR, so as long as I'm active, I will lose weight). I also aim for 25g of fiber/day. I keep a spreadsheet most days that shows the breakdown of everything I eat. Breakfast can be up to 600 calories, but stretched out from 6am to 10am. Lunch is bigger, and heavy on protein. Dinner may be small, and ideally will fill out whatever I need more of based on my spreadsheet (usually protein and/or fiber). I also try to get some fresh veggies at dinner since it doesn't happen much during the day.

Breakfast for me can be any cereal w/more protein than fat and more fiber than fat, w/either lo-fat yogurt or soy milk. I will hit smoothies on occasion, but they are like candy. I also like Clif bars a lot. At 250 calories they're a bit steep, but very good balance. You might try lo-fat cheeses (like mozzarella sticks), whole wheat bread, lo-fat meats and those foil packs of salmon or tuna (you can get the tuna w/flavor, some of it is good). A lot of veggies have good protein, as do beans of course. If it has more protein than fat, I can eat it. If it doesn't give me much protein, it better have fiber.


----------



## deke

Weighed in this morning, stayed even to the ounce. I did eat out twice last week plus one grilled chick sammie from Chick Filla, and only rode my bike once, so not that bad. I hope I follow my trend and lose this week. 11 more to go to hit my goal of 100 lbs.


----------



## fishtale

My post to loose weight was posted way earlier in this thread. I'm happy to report that when I posted I was tipping over 200 lbs at 205 for the first time ever. Since then, I've joined a gym and now after working out 1 -2 times a week and drinking a lot of water and eating grilled as opposed to fried foods, I now tip in at 190 - 195 lbs. I also have noticed a definite change in the way I look. Muscles are more defined and confidence is good, thanks for this thread, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## deke

fishtale said:


> My post to loose weight was posted way earlier in this thread. I'm happy to report that when I posted I was tipping over 200 lbs at 205 for the first time ever. Since then, I've joined a gym and now after working out 1 -2 times a week and drinking a lot of water and eating grilled as opposed to fried foods, I now tip in at 190 - 195 lbs. I also have noticed a definite change in the way I look. Muscles are more defined and confidence is good, thanks for this thread, I appreciate it!!!


Way to go keep it up! It is amazing how a little weight loss can change your outlook on everything, and how you approach everyday things now. I look completely different now, I still haven't come to terms with my weight loss. It will probably take some time to wrap my head around it and not continue to think of myself as fat.


----------



## Seahuntress

*10lbs*

I've lost 10 lbs drinking nothing but slimfast.


----------



## fishtale

deke said:


> Way to go keep it up! It is amazing how a little weight loss can change your outlook on everything, and how you approach everyday things now. I look completely different now, I still haven't come to terms with my weight loss. It will probably take some time to wrap my head around it and not continue to think of myself as fat.


Congrats on that!!! I don't know you but I'm proud to be associated with people like you. You're an inspiration. Green to you!!!


----------



## Ditto

I haven't posted in a while but I'm still in. Down 28 pounds from 222. Still getting to the gym 3-4 days a week and running 3-4 miles three to five times a week. I've got about 10 pounds to go. 

I've been putting on and taking off the same three pounds for the last month. Old habits creep back every now and then. I doubt four margaritas are on the diet plan. Neither is a case of beer over the weekend. 

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

I haven't posted in a few weeks. I have been stuck on a Plato forever now and just waiting to slide down the other side of it.
I have lost 55 lbs though so far since Feb 1st of this year. Normally I would not think to post a picture but I came across a photo taken on our trip to Austin New Years day 2010. This was the picture that pushed me to take action and lose some weight!

So here ya go, A little inspiration for all of you, try not to puke looking at it!

Me, Then ( 1/1/2010 ) and Now ( pic taken 5/28/2010 )

THEN!!









And me now!!


----------



## 8pointsrbetter

As of today I have lost 55 lbs. I am halfway to my goal. I started March 1st.


----------



## Fathead

Y'all are putting up some great numbers. Keep up the good work!

Energinerbuzzy: Don't you love having a jawline again? That has to be a good feeling. My wife and I (lost a little over 20lbs each) are really enjoying our new look.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Fathead said:


> Y'all are putting up some great numbers. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Energinerbuzzy: Don't you love having a jawline again? That has to be a good feeling. My wife and I (lost a little over 20lbs each) are really enjoying our new look.


Yes is does feel good! The wife has lost about 30lbs in the same time frame. You may not be able to tell so much in the face but her body REALLY shows it!
As for me, I still have 40 lbs to go and 4 pant sizes to reach my final goal. By December I hope to be getting ready for a true NEW YEAR with a NEW US!!


----------



## Bretticu$

I am starting a diet program called HCG on Monday, we will see how it goes. I am going to start with a goal of 25lbs, and go from their. I would like to lose a total of 45lbs. I thought this thing was BS but my GF lost a good amount of weight on it so its got me pumped. Great to see all of your losses!


----------



## sweenyite

Still holding at #250 gotta get serious again


----------



## donkeyman

well lot of yall are doing great I had the lap band installed in december I was around 297 Im at 240 today ,cut all the beer sodas bread , and my portions in half still got fourty five to go ... this is getting expensive cause I have went from a 46/ and a 3x - im kinda at a 39- 38 in paints and an xl in shirt


----------



## 15476

started in february when my doc told me my type 2 diabetes could go in remission. i bout crapped when he handed me diet sheet of only 1500 calories a day ! guess it paid off though, gone from 230lbs. to 207lbs as of today. my a1c level is 6 which is normal. got a visit with him in the morning, and praying that im in remission.


----------



## deke

Keep it up guys. 

EBuzzy, you look like a completely different person. You look 10 years younger. Nice going, both of you!

Donkey, I hear you about the clothes. I have had to shop more in the last 6 months then in the last 3 years,lol. I went from a size 44 to a 36 waist now, and will be a 34 when I hit my goal 10 lbs from now. And a 2X shirt to a L with certain brands, and others I have to have an XL tailored to bring in the waist/sides because I have broad shoulders and chest. It gets expensive but OOOHHH so worth it.


----------



## Snagged

Looks like I have broken out again, down four pounds this week. Add to that the sugar levels are getting into the normal (if high) range.


----------



## Fathead

deke said:


> Keep it up guys.
> 
> EBuzzy, you look like a completely different person. You look 10 years younger. Nice going, both of you!
> 
> Donkey, I hear you about the clothes. I have had to shop more in the last 6 months then in the last 3 years,lol. I went from a size 44 to a 36 waist now, and will be a 34 when I hit my goal 10 lbs from now. And a 2X shirt to a L with certain brands, and others I have to have an XL tailored to bring in the waist/sides because I have broad shoulders and chest. It gets expensive but OOOHHH so worth it.


Deke and Donkeyman, I have some 38 and 36 jeans and dockers/khakis that are too big now if y'all want them. Not as fun as buying new, but PM and they're yours.

Wife and I are trying to figure out the clothing thing for her: She has about 30 nice work tops/blouses that hang too big now. She's thinking about having them taken in, or maybe selling them to fund some new ones. Such a good problem tho.


----------



## Fathead

Snagged said:


> Looks like I have broken out again, down four pounds this week. Add to that the sugar levels are getting into the normal (if high) range.


Way to go! Judging by how much slower I am going now (at 40) than when I lost a lot at age 30, I imagine it takes a great deal of effort to lose once you hit 60 or 70. I really admire the guys who are taking it on at that age.

My dad is 62 and battling with his weight again. BP, diabetes, back trouble, cholesterol, all interrelated. I can't fix it for him, but I can learn from him.


----------



## Snagged

Fathead said:


> Way to go! Judging by how much slower I am going now (at 40) than when I lost a lot at age 30, I imagine it takes a great deal of effort to lose once you hit 60 or 70. I really admire the guys who are taking it on at that age.
> 
> *My dad is 62 and battling with his weight again. BP, diabetes, back trouble, cholesterol, all interrelated. I can't fix it for him, but I can learn from him.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> All of you younger guys learn from the above.


----------



## wading_fool

I checked in down another 7 after a week of no loss. Total lost is 53lbs now, I have started having to go thru old clothes trying to find stuff that fits again. I just bought a new suit couple months ago, hope they can take it a bunch as I look like a kid wearing my daddys clothes lol........ Everyone keep up the great work!!!


----------



## deke

Dam 7 lbs! That is great.

I weighed in this morning, lost 2 lbs after plateauing last week. These last lbs are a *****. Plus I have decided that after I hit my goal, I am going to go another 10lbs.. I am guessing, based on how I have slowed the last couple months, that I can do it by Nov 1. Based on 5lbs a month. Going to get a trainer in a month or so and work solely on my core.


----------



## deke

Hit the scale this morning. Plateau week for me. Stayed even, so based on the last few months this week I should drop some, I hope.


----------



## YouthintheWild

I will give everyone 5 fatherless youth to take fishing every weekend for 12 weeks in a row during the summer all day.IT WILL MAKE YOU WANT TO LOSE WEIGHT FOR SURE lol.


----------



## deke

Weighed in this morning, lost 1.6 lbs. How are you guys doing? Had to go buy new jeans this weekend, 34's. I haven't worn 34's in my adult life.


----------



## PBD539

I've been lurking this thread for a while now. I have lost 21lbs so far this year & feel great. I still have more to drop before I am where I want to be. Congrats to all of you on your current success.
Own your life....don't let it own you!


----------



## word-doctor

I did not accept the challenge this year, but wanted to share my experience. In March 2009 I had Interferon treatments following melanoma surgery (all of that's negative since, too!), and they killed my metabolism. I'm 6'1" and was up to 240#. In April, my wife (who's on multiple fat-causing drugs) and I went to Quick Weight Loss Center. In 11 weeks I was down to my goal of 200; she's lost 35# in 14 weeks and is still going.

Not affiliated, don't sell anything, and we'll see if spending 500 bucks is a disincentive to putting it back on. But my metabolism is back to 20 years ago, I've gone from a 38 to 35 waist, and for the first time in my life I have a clue about portion size. Take it FWIW. Good luck to everyone.

Drew


----------



## Melon

Better late than never. Had a stroke 5 weeks ago. Heart/Stroke Doc said I need to lose 25 to 35 pounds. I weighed 210 at the time. I'm down to 188. Been walking everyday since I could see straight. I'm walking 1 to 2 miles a day depending on how many laps we make.

PS I'd lose the weight before it's a must! 
Just saying...lol


----------



## Fathead

Even more inspiring stories. I am so proud of my fellow 2coolers.

I have not dropped any weight the past 2 weeks. I have been eating too much. However, I am up to a 2-mile run 3x/week, in addition to weights and bike 1-2 times per week. The waist is not shrinking, but I feel great. 

My wife and I will run a 5k together in August, so I will be burning some calories training whether I like it or not. 

Y'all keep up the good work!


----------



## Snagged

Bad week here.....gained 3 pounds because we ate out three times.


----------



## wading_fool

Down a 1.5lbs from last week, have hit a plateau the last couple weeks but am still losing just not what I was. Start weight regime this week so hopefully that will speed things back up. Also have our body fat measurement tomorrow so we will see how that goes as I am definitely in smaller clothes in pants and shirts. Stay strong everyone and keep up the good work!!


----------



## bradlins

On a diet called hcg and have lost from 230 to 175 in three months, hang in there. if intrested look at www.myfatcure.com


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I'm pretty much done losing weight.
I've held steady around 163-165 week-to-week for over a month or 2 now. I'm very happy at this weight. I could still stand to shift weight around a bit, increase muscle mass, lose more of my gut/love handles, but I (and my wife) will consider this a HUGE success. 

Lost 45 lbs in 6 months. Very pleased!!
Wearing pant sizes 4 sizes smaller than when I started - and the same size I was in high school. Definitely a good feeling when I can take the boat out or hang on the beach and not worry about taking my shirt off like I used to. Last summer...you wouldn't catch me without a shirt on. Now (as gay as it might sound) I'm looking for any reason to take it off!!

See pics...Current (at the beach this weekend)
Old...from about 1 year ago


----------



## Harbordog

Harbordog was at 290 and climbing last October. I had tried everything to get the weight off with minimal to no luck. Could drop 10 to 20 and it would be back within a few months. Well, I took drastic measures and had lapband. Down to 240 now. Best thing I ever did. Really has been easy. This puppy is adjustable. It has its up side and down side but over all I am so glad I did it. I'm taking the summer off from the weight loss to fish my butt off. Will start again in a few months. My goal of 200 is very doable with this thing. Just have to work it.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Holding @ 212 #


----------



## Snagged

Harbordog said:


> Harbordog was at 290 and climbing last October. I had tried everything to get the weight off with minimal to no luck. Could drop 10 to 20 and it would be back within a few months. Well, I took drastic measures and had lapband. Down to 240 now. Best thing I ever did. Really has been easy. This puppy is adjustable. It has its up side and down side but over all I am so glad I did it. I'm taking the summer off from the weight loss to fish my butt off. Will start again in a few months. My goal of 200 is very doable with this thing. Just have to work it.


 Learn to change your eating habits and life style rather than depend on outside influence.


----------



## deke

Way to go guys. Melon glad to hear you are Ok. Have you changed your diet to match your new exercise routine?

Blue, that is great. I still don't feel comfortable in my own skin yet to be running around the beach like that,lol. I hear you about the clothes sizes. I have lost 10 inches on my waist, and will probably end up being 12 inches. I have gone from a 44 to a 34, I still can't believe that even though I have the new jeans to prove it. And Large sized shirts now fit me in most brands, where last month it was 50/50. I hear you about the shifting of the weight though. when I hit my goal I am going to get a trainer that specializes in working your core and let her whip me into shape.

"Down a 1.5lbs from last week, have hit a plateau the last couple weeks but am still losing just not what I was. Start weight regime this week so hopefully that will speed things back up. Also have our body fat measurement tomorrow so we will see how that goes as I am definitely in smaller clothes in pants and shirts. Stay strong everyone and keep up the good work!!"

That is good, if you can get your resting metabolism checked as well do it. It will tell you how many calories you burn on a daily basis without working out so you can tailor your calorie intake.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Been 3 years now still holdin at 178 and 32 inch jeans. No more Fat for me Weight watchers for life.


----------



## Snagged

Most Americans Eat Too Much Salt
Friday, June 25, 2010 8:39 AM

Most U.S. adults should eat less than a teaspoon of salt each day, but a new government report says just 1 in 18 meet that goal. (snipped)

http://www.newsmaxhealth.com/health...2010/06/25/325624.html?s=al&promo_code=A2F2-1


----------



## deke

Hit it again today, down 1 lb. Not bad since I thought it was going to be my plateau week. 7 more to go to hit my 2nd goal weight. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Melon

Hang in there deke.


----------



## deke

Melon said:


> Hang in there deke.


Thanks, these last few lbs are a *****.


----------



## Snagged

Looks like I'm stuck at another plateau!hwell:


----------



## wading_fool

Down 4lbs after being 3 weeks of losing a 1lb a week.......I have officially crested the -60lbs mark and am 50 lbs from my first goal


----------



## Snagged

Still stuck!


----------



## redfish bayrat

finally broke through the plateau. Lost 11 1/2 lbs in the past 16 days. Getting some help at the gym has made a big difference.


----------



## slopoke

I've been goin' the other way. Jus' sayin'. hwell:


----------



## deke

I lost another pound. 6 more to go to hit my original goal. Then I will try to push myself to lose another 10, then into the gym to put some back on in muscle.


----------



## Fathead

Glad to see there is still progress being made out there. Keep it up!

I am still sitting at the same weight I was a few weeks ago. I am running 3 days a week, and either riding or lifting weights 1-2 days/week. But I am eating way too much.

This week I go to 3 days running and 3 days riding, and add miles each of the next 4 weeks. As long as I don't eat my body weight in food, something is gonna come off!


----------



## shallowgal

I'm at 142. I peeked at the 130's for a couple weeks but too much boating & beering has got me back up. 7 lbs away from my goal and its coming off sssslllllllooooooowwwww. I do 5 mile runs 3-4 times a week, and pushups/situps/lunges/squats daily. 

Yall keep up the good work.


----------



## deke

Your diet is 80% of losing weight. Working out is great and needs to be done, but what you eat and drink controls what you lose. I haven't really been on my mountain bike in the last 3 weeks because of the weather and work, but have lost each week because I eat right.


----------



## deke

Hit the scale this morning, no loss, plateau week for me. 6 more to go, taking it's dam sweet time,lol.


----------



## wading_fool

Down another 4 this week........hopefully I have crested my plateau and will keep dropping for a couple weeks. Deke is right, if your not eating right exercise will only help a little, I didn't get a lot of exercise in last week but still dropped weight. I am down 65 lbs since April 4th, going to have to hit the gym a little harder now to drop my body fat percentage a couple points


----------



## deke

I just read a tread that people were talking about that crossfit gym. I might have to look into that. I need more cardio, the last month I have slacked, but the rain has made riding my mountain bike kind of tough(excuse,lol). I have hit a weight that I will need alot of cardio to drop my body fat and the "soft" areas I have now because of the weight loss. I guess it is time to bust my *** and get the last 6, then another 10 I have added to my goal done.


----------



## Fathead

I have now sat at 179 for four solid weeks, but lost a half-inch off my waist during that time. Between running, riding, and lifting weights, something's going right.

I know this is a hard time of year to stay focused. Y'all keep it up!


----------



## sweenyite

I quit way back... maybe next year?


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I've slacked off on my work outs but kept my diet going. Now I only go to the gym 3 times per week and usually only for 30-40 minutes. I'm trying to maintain...not lose any more weight.

As of this week I have lost 50 lbs...that's ENOUGH!!


----------



## deke

I see a few are still at it but it looks like we lost a few as well, slackers, LOL.


----------



## Closer_2001

You've gained one more (no pun intended).

I was 240 10 days ago...need to be 199, now at 236.

I've thrown in the towel on beer during the week and am counting calories using Lose It.

199 by Thanksgiving is the goal, plan to run the Turkey Trot 10k in 45 min.


----------



## deke

Closer_2001 said:


> You've gained one more (no pun intended).
> 
> I was 240 10 days ago...need to be 199, now at 236.
> 
> I've thrown in the towel on beer during the week and am counting calories using Lose It.
> 
> 199 by Thanksgiving is the goal, plan to run the Turkey Trot 10k in 45 min.


Good deal! And Thanksgiving is a doable time frame, and a healthy time frame. Keep us posted.


----------



## BretE

deke said:


> I see a few are still at it but it looks like we lost a few as well, slackers, LOL.


I'm still in....252 Jan. 1,.....241 at the gym today.....baby steps!....


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Finally made it to 210#. Only 10 more to loose to reach my targeted weight. If I can go lower the more the better.


----------



## Snagged

Went to the doc yesterday and have lost 8 over the last three months.


----------



## txgoddess

I'm a late-comer to the thread. I'm down 30 lbs since my high weight in February. 15 more to go. (Maybe 25 more if I feel masochistic)


----------



## sweenyite

txgoddess said:


> I'm a late-comer to the thread. I'm down 30 lbs since my high weight in February. 15 more to go. (Maybe 25 more if I feel masochistic)


yeah baby, take it off...take it all off....the weight that is. :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess

sweenyite said:


> yeah baby, take it off...take it all off....the weight that is. :biggrin:


LOL. Shaddup.

We'll see where the weight spinner lands. At 15 more lbs, I'll weigh the same as I did in my "bikini" picture from Mexico '04 and when I got pregnant with my daughter 15 years ago. Never had a problem maintaining that weight until I moved to Galveston 4 yrs ago, took a high stress job, and had a buncha medical issues.

At 25 more lbs, I'll weigh the same as I did the day I graduated high school. Of course, at 45 more lbs I'll weigh the same as I did in sixth grade. ROFLMAO

Seriously, though, the liver doc told me in March that if I wanted to live long and healthy and not have the same medical problems as my dad had, then I needed to lose 35-40 lbs. Then he proceeded to act like I couldn't do it on my own and told me that we'd talk about lapband at my 6 month appt. 

Fooled him.


----------



## Ditto

I'm still here. Holding steady at 30 pounds lost. I think my body is telling me enough is enough. I started feeling burned out so I stopped going to the gym 3 days a week but upped my running to 20 miles per week over four days. It's hot out there even at 6am.


----------



## deke

txgoddess said:


> LOL. Shaddup.
> 
> We'll see where the weight spinner lands. At 15 more lbs, I'll weigh the same as I did in my "bikini" picture from Mexico '04 and when I got pregnant with my daughter 15 years ago. Never had a problem maintaining that weight until I moved to Galveston 4 yrs ago, took a high stress job, and had a buncha medical issues.
> 
> At 25 more lbs, I'll weigh the same as I did the day I graduated high school. Of course, at 45 more lbs I'll weigh the same as I did in sixth grade. ROFLMAO
> 
> Seriously, though, the liver doc told me in March that if I wanted to live long and healthy and not have the same medical problems as my dad had, then I needed to lose 35-40 lbs. Then he proceeded to act like I couldn't do it on my own and told me that we'd talk about lapband at my 6 month appt.
> 
> Fooled him.


Go for the 25lbs, you will be glad you did. I thought 60, then 80 and thought man that might be too big of a goal and I might fail. Well I am at 96 lbs lost and I have decided to go for 111 lbs. It will be masochistic, as you said, but I know it will be well worth it. I am now thinking about Crossfit to take that last 15lbs off since they will be really stubborn, and my body does not want to give it up.

And for your doctor to suggest a lap band for 35-40lbs is irresponsible IMO. That is for obese people, not as a quick fix for those that are too lazy to lose it the correct way. And if my lazy *** can lose it, anyone can. Glad to see you doing it the right way, keep it up sounds like you are doing great!


----------



## Melon

slopoke said:


> I've been goin' the other way. Jus' sayin'. hwell:


lmao......No Pain........No Gain Homer!:slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## txgoddess

deke said:


> And for your doctor to suggest a lap band for 35-40lbs is irresponsible IMO. That is for obese people, not as a quick fix for those that are too lazy to lose it the correct way. And if my lazy *** can lose it, anyone can. Glad to see you doing it the right way, keep it up sounds like you are doing great!


I agree. I don't know if he thought I'd gain more weight before I came back or if he was actually serious that I use it to lose 40-50 lbs. Regardless, I have no desire for surgery. I've worked with someone who had to have it. She was always sick. I can do anything I put my mind to. Simply a matter of motivation.


----------



## deke

I hit the scale this morning, dropped off my plateau. Lost 3 on the nose. 4 more pounds to hit my main goal weight!!! I hope they come off quicker than the last 10 or so, they were frustrating. Then I'm setting a new goal of 10 more.

I'm trying to figure out what to do to celebrate me hitting my goal, buy myself something or go eat at Sullivans.


----------



## Snagged

txgoddess said:


> I agree. I don't know if he thought I'd gain more weight before I came back or if he was actually serious that I use it to lose 40-50 lbs. Regardless, I have no desire for surgery. I've worked with someone who had to have it. She was always sick. I can do anything I put my mind to. Simply a matter of motivation.


My wife is an RN and every person she has taken care of with a lap band has had serious health problems within one year.

I'm on another plateau, but we not eating right as we are moving.


----------



## txgirl1722

Late comers too! My Husband, son and I just started three weeks ago. I'm down 4" in waist and 9 lbs, hubby is doing better and son a couple lbs down.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

txgoddess said:


> I'm a late-comer to the thread. I'm down 30 lbs since my high weight in February. 15 more to go. (Maybe 25 more if I feel masochistic)


Congrat's on the loss! My wife and I have been at it since Feb. 1st and both have done very well.
In our case, it took a lifestyle change. We eat healthy, no processed foods, no sugar, no soda's, minimal pasta, potato and grains. Lot's and Lot's of Seafood & Chicken!

The wife is about where you are, she has lost about 35 or so and has about 15-20 more to go. I have lost just a hair over 60 lbs ( been having plateau issues! ) and have about 20 more to go also. The goal is to be back in the same pant's I wore when I met the wife!


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Ok, I just had a brain storm!
2coolers are real good about get togethers, gatherings and such. So I was thinking, what about a "Gathering of the Lardarses"??
Better yet, since this the "2010 Weight loss thread", why not have a 2cool "Lardarse Christmas" party sometime in December? It would be a celebration of our accomplishments and a "meet & greet" for all the folks who have contributed to this thread and who have motivated and kept each other on track to a new and better us!
And it would be one more reason to KEEP ON TRACK so you can show your self off at the Christmas Party!!

What say you Fraternal Order of the 2cool Lardarses?? Who would be in for something like this?


----------



## txgoddess

I'm kinda plateau'd. I'm down a total of 34 lbs from February, 11 lbs from first goal.

I've lost inches everywhere, though. My weight is well-distributed (I don't have a huge chest and small butt or vice versa) so the loss has been pretty much all over. 2" in the thigh, 1" in the calf, 4" in the hips, 3" in the waist, 3 or 4" in the chest. My face shows the most difference. You can actually see my bone structure now.  I've gone down two sizes from a snug 16 to a well-fitting, almost loose size 12.


----------



## txgirl1722

txgoddess said:


> I'm kinda plateau'd. I'm down a total of 34 lbs from February, 11 lbs from first goal.
> 
> I've lost inches everywhere, though. My weight is well-distributed (I don't have a huge chest and small butt or vice versa) so the loss has been pretty much all over. 2" in the thigh, 1" in the calf, 4" in the hips, 3" in the waist, 3 or 4" in the chest. My face shows the most difference. You can actually see my bone structure now.  I've gone down two sizes from a snug 16 to a well-fitting, almost loose size 12.


Good for you!!!!:butterfly I've been using a dvd by Jillian Michaels called 30 Day Shred. It's really a good, well balanced workout. About $9 at Sams.


----------



## txgirl1722

energinerbuzzy said:


> Ok, I just had a brain storm!
> 2coolers are real good about get togethers, gatherings and such. So I was thinking, what about a "Gathering of the Lardarses"??
> Better yet, since this the "2010 Weight loss thread", why not have a 2cool "Lardarse Christmas" party sometime in December? It would be a celebration of our accomplishments and a "meet & greet" for all the folks who have contributed to this thread and who have motivated and kept each other on track to a new and better us!
> And it would be one more reason to KEEP ON TRACK so you can show your self off at the Christmas Party!!
> 
> What say you Fraternal Order of the 2cool Lardarses?? Who would be in for something like this?


I like it!


----------



## energinerbuzzy

txgoddess said:


> I'm kinda plateau'd. I'm down a total of 34 lbs from February, 11 lbs from first goal.
> 
> I've lost inches everywhere, though. My weight is well-distributed (I don't have a huge chest and small butt or vice versa) so the loss has been pretty much all over. 2" in the thigh, 1" in the calf, 4" in the hips, 3" in the waist, 3 or 4" in the chest. My face shows the most difference. You can actually see my bone structure now.  I've gone down two sizes from a snug 16 to a well-fitting, almost loose size 12.


Oh Lady, I have seen the recent photo's and I remember a few from the past. I see the difference! To be honest though, your were a Hotty then and your getting Hotter ( glad my wife can't read this!)


----------



## txgoddess

energinerbuzzy said:


> Oh Lady, I have seen the recent photo's and I remember a few from the past. I see the difference! To be honest though, your were a Hotty then and your getting Hotter ( glad my wife can't read this!)


LOL. Thanks. It's much appreciated. Losing weight is hard work. It's always nice to have hard work recognized.


----------



## 24Buds

txgoddess said:


> LOL. Thanks. It's much appreciated. Losing weight is hard work. It's always nice to have hard work recognized.


 HAAAYY GURL


----------



## txgoddess

24Buds said:


> HAAAYY GURL


LOL. How'd I know you'd show up? I don't have a smoker and I don't drink beer. Stop stalking me.:rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds

txgoddess said:


> LOL. How'd I know you'd show up? I don't have a smoker and I don't drink beer. Stop stalking me.:rotfl:


 I always know where you are. I am not stalking that was just my strange way of saying good job on the lbs. If you are looking for them, I found them around my waiste..........

I am going to run into you one day. Is it going to be wierd? LOL:rotfl:


----------



## Fathead

Uh, I think I've lost 1 lb in the past 6 weeks. That makes 22 lbs over the past 5 months (most came off in the first 4 months). I am ok whether I lose more or not. I have been running 3 days a week, riding the bike 2, and swimming 2. I will do my first 5k run in 2 weeks, and a sprint triathlon in 4 weeks.

Y'all keep up the great work. There are so many benefits to finding and maintaining a healthy weight. Plus, the discipline of exercising and eating right has been good for me.


----------



## wading_fool

I lost another 2lbs this past week, I am maintaining the weight loss just not as much as when I started back in April. I know its mainly cause I have added back a few things that I originally cut out, like a beer or two, and the occasional hamburger. So far I have chalked up 67 lbs since April 5th and I have another 50 lbs to reach my main goal of 250 lbs by the end of the year. Stick with it everyone, even if its a small loss for the week, its still a loss!


----------



## redfish bayrat

*still losing*

started something new back on 6/25. Lost 11 lbs by 7/12. Now I have officially cracked the 20 lb barrier. Hope to lose 35 more by Christmas.


----------



## deke

Good to see you guys doing so well. I had someone tonight at dinner ask me how I could lose the remaining 4 plus 10 more after that? "Why, and where would you lose it from, you look great". That made my day, and was even better since it came from an extremely beautiful blond that I was out on a blind date with for the evening that a couple female friends of mine set me up on! I guess I made a good impression, she masked me out again before I could do the same. Man I love being "not fat " anymore!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txgoddess

Finally broke the stall and down another pound. 35 since February, 10.6 to go.


----------



## txgirl1722

txgoddess said:


> Finally broke the stall and down another pound. 35 since February, 10.6 to go.


good for you!!!:an6:


----------



## Ditto

I'll be glad when summer is over. All this beer drinking, burgers and boating is not playing well with the weight loss plan. It's all I can do to keep off the 25-30 pounds I lost from February thru May. 

Besides all the bad things it's almost too hot to run in the mornings. Trying to log 20 miles a week but it's getting difficult. 

Kids start back to school in three weeks. Soccer starts next week so we're pretty much back to the grind which is fine with me. Soccer training twice a week and games and refereeing every Saturday and Sunday will keep us at home eating healthier.


----------



## deke

Alright, who's still at it? I lost 2.2 at this mornings weigh in. But I plateaued the last two weeks. I need to lose 3 more lbs!! **** I wish it wasn't so hot when I get home from work to ride my mountain bike. I know that the lack of cardio this past two months has slowed my progress, but I needed a break Still ate right though. I start P90X Monday, and have given myself until December to get my abs in shape and have my first 6 pack ever. Not looking forward to the P90X, but I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## TravisO

Down 75 for the year! Getting tired of cutting weight though it's definitely starting to cut into my energy levels! Wanna get down between 190-200 and do a clean bulk am 242 now another 40lbs ugh lol


----------



## deke

I want to get to my goal, then put 10lbs back on in muscle. If your energy level are dropping you aren't eating enough, that can slow your weight loss.


----------



## surf_ox

We're on week four of p90x

Killer workout..also real eye opening nutrition plan

first 4 weeks 
5 protien servings 100cal each
2 dairy servings 120cal each
1 fruit serving 100cal each
2 veggie servings 50cal each
1 fat serving 1 tsp each (olive oil, avacado etc)
1 carb serving 200cal each
3 snacks (protein bar, smoothie, handful of nuts) 100cal each
1 condiment 2tbsp each (low fat mayo, fat free dressing)

A DAY

Stick to it and you will ween you body off of the need for carbs and with working out pounds will melt away

Plus its better for your heart.


----------



## shanker

I'm stuck at 220...but I started off at 355 12 months ago...so not that bad I guess

I'de really like to be knocking on 199's door though


----------



## txgoddess

As of this morning, I'm down 38 lbs since Feb. I'm 6 lbs from the dr's goal. I'm not actively "dieting," but in the maintenance phase. I'll be headed back to the gym at the end of September to tighten up all this loose skin and lose those last 15 lbs (maybe... I'm pretty happy where I'm at). I went from a size 16 to a size 10. I could probably squeeze into an 8 if I didn't want to breathe and didn't mind looking retarded.


----------



## txgoddess

surf_ox said:


> Stick to it and you will ween you body off of the need for carbs and with working out pounds will melt away
> 
> Plus its better for your heart.


I eat very few carbs myself. I find that I have more energy, less digestive upset, and can eat a LOT more food.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Just some *food for thought*

For several million years, humans existed on a diet of animals and vegetation. It was only with the advent of agriculture a mere 10,000 years ago -- a fraction of a second in evolutionary time -- that humans began ingesting large amounts of sugar and starch in the form of grains (and potatoes) into their diets. Indeed, 99.99% of our genes were formed before the advent of agriculture; in biological terms, our bodies are still those of hunter-gatherers.
While the human shift to agriculture produced indisputable gains for man -- modern civilization is based on this epoch -- societies where the transition from a primarily meat/vegetation diet to one high in cereals show a reduced lifespan and stature, increases in infant mortality and infectious disease, and higher nutritional deficiencies.
Contemporary humans have not suddenly evolved mechanisms to incorporate the high carbohydrates from starch- and sugar-rich foods into their diet. In short, we are consuming far too much bread, cereal, pasta, corn (a grain, not a vegetable), rice, potatoes and Little Debbie snack cakes, with very grave consequences to our health. Making matters worse, most of these carbohydrates we consume come in the form of processed food.
That 65% of Americans are overweight, and 27% clinically obese, in a nation addicted to sesame seed buns for that hamburger, with a side of French fries and a Coke, is no coincidence. It is not the fat in the foods we eat but, far more, the excess carbohydrates from our starch- and sugar-loaded diet that is making people fat and unhealthy, and leading to epidemic levels of a host of diseases such as diabetes.

If you are experiencing any of the following symptoms, chances are very good that the excess carbohydrates in your body are, in part or whole, to blame:


Excess weight
Fatigue and frequent sleepiness
Depression
Brain fogginess
Bloating
Low blood sugar
High blood pressure
High triglycerides
 We all need a certain amount of carbohydrates, of course, but, through our addiction to grains, potatoes, sweets and other starchy and sugary foods, we are consuming far too many. The body's storage capacity for carbohydrates is quite limited, though, so here's what happens to all the excess: they are converted, via insulin, into fat and stored in the adipose, or fatty, tissue.
Any meal or snack high in carbohydrates generates a rapid rise in blood glucose. To adjust for this rise, the pancreas secretes the hormone insulin into the bloodstream, which lowers the glucose. Insulin is, though, essentially a storage hormone, evolved over those millions of years of humans prior to the agricultural age, to store the excess calories from carbohydrates in the form of fat in case of famine.
Insulin, stimulated by the excess carbohydrates in our overabundant consumption of grains, starches and sweets, is responsible for all those bulging stomachs and fat rolls in thighs and chins.
Even worse, high insulin levels suppress two other important hormones -- glucagons and growth hormones -- that are responsible for burning fat and sugar and promoting muscle development, respectively. So insulin from excess carbohydrates promotes fat, and then wards off the body's ability to lose that fat.
Excess weight and obesity lead to heart disease and a wide variety of other diseases. But the ill effect of grains and sugars does not end there. They suppress the immune system, contributing to allergies, and they are responsible for a host of digestive disorders. They contribute to depression, and their excess consumption is, in fact, associated with many of the chronic diseases in our nation, such as cancer and diabetes.
I encourage you to delve into this subject in greater detail by clicking on the links below, or by using our powerful search tool above.
Subscribe to my free e-newsletter for ongoing detail on reducing grains and sweets, and for a comprehensive dietary plan geared toward fighting illness, preventing disease, increasing energy and optimizing your weight, check out my new book.
The bottom line is this: Americans need to reduce their intake of grains, including corn-based foods, and all sweets and potatoes, dramatically.


----------



## deke

I start P90X on Monday. I am at a weight now that I will get the most out of it. When I was 40-50 lbs heavier than I am now it wasn't a good workout for me. It was meant to take that last 15 or so lbs off or to lean and tone those that are already at their goal weight. I have met too many people that try it when they are in no shape for it and expect to be able to do it for one, and that it is like a miracle workout.

I am not looking forward to it, but I have come too far to not push myself through this. I won't be following the diet though. I already eat like that, and I HATE "diets".


----------



## canam502

*weight loss*

i started a weight loss clinic feb 16 at 259# appetite supresent lippo tablet 3 times a day 1300 calorie diet no fried foods no sweets no red meat.i'm at 197 todate was going to stop at 200# but doctor said for my height and age could go down to 165-170 so i will try a few more months.sorry for being pot licker but didn't think would be able to stick with it .


----------



## luisvetrano

*Weight Loss*

My wife is 5' tall and loss 22 pounds in 40 days. She looks like a different person. She is on a program from a clinic in houston call Shapes Body Contouring. You can see the information at www.shapesus.com. She is on the HCG program. Several of her friends are doing the same program and all have seen great results.


----------



## whistlingdixie

Started this year right at 200#s and am now at 178. My goal is 165 by november 4 when I go back home for my College Homecoming game. I hated running and working out at first but now I can not get through the day if I do not work out the morning of or night before. I am on my first week of Insanity and can honestly say I have never hurt so goo in my life. I am sore on every part of my body but it feels good knowing that i will get back in the shape I once was.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Read through a few of the pages ... some good inspiration. 

I started off this year right at 200.
Now i'm at a dreadful 240. Ugh. 

September 1st ... i'm back at it. 
Boxing gym, running, biking, diet. 
I will start 2011 back at 200.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

I started Crossfit last October and was 178#. My goal was to get into shape for my daughters graduation. I met my goal and do CF 5x/week, and eat clean. I am at 153# and have never felt or looked better.

Here was yesterdays workout which I did with a 20# weight vest in 17:25

For time:
Walking lunge 100 ft.
21 Pull-ups
21 Sit-ups
Walking lunge 100 ft.
18 Pull-ups
18 Sit-ups
Walking lunge 100 ft.
15 Pull-ups
15 Sit-ups
Walking lunge 100 ft.
12 Pull-ups
12 Sit-ups
Walking lunge 100 ft.
9 Pull-ups
9 Sit-ups
Walking Lunge 100 ft.
6 Pull-ups
6 Sit-ups


----------



## Comeback

2Coolers, I am late to the thread but have enjoyed reading all the success stories!

Here's my story....First part of January I went to the Dr. for the usual check up. Weighed in at 242. Instead of him telling me to lose weight he sucker punched me and asked me what I was comfortable at. I blurted out "Oh 185 or so". I blew it, he had me. He said "OK I want you half way there by June". "****" I thought to myself here we go again!! My Dr. had lost weight so I asked him how he did it. He said "simple, just watch the White stuff". I said "Huh???". He explained to me What white stuff was, Bread, Pasta, Potatoes, etc. and how they were packed with carbs. 

I have been on Jenny Craig, Weight Watchers, etc. over the years and have lost weight on them all. Problem is, when I got off those plans I put it back on. I researched "Low Carb Diets" and signed up on the web for Atkins. They sent me a really cool Carb Guide that I threw in my truck. I was bound and determined not to follow anyones "Weight Loss Program" because I knew I would just put it back on when I stopped the program.

So....I reduced my Carb intake. At all the stuff I really like such as Beef, Fish, Chicken, Cheese, Eggs. After the first couple weeks I didn't even get hungry between meals. I Learned that the fast food resteraunts will make the burger without the bun and put it in a dish. Went back to the Dr. in June and weighed in at 184. Wooo Hooo!! Was worried about my Cholesteral but it turned out to be better that it has ever been in recent memory. Got off my High Blood presure medicine to boot!

I have been 180-185 since the beginning of June. The neat thing about my dieting this time is the fact that I have learned to regulate my eating. I can now eat whatever I want but know my limits. I go to Whatburger, get rid of top bun and eat half the fries.

Bonus....Several of my friends have asked me how I lost the weight. I said "simple, just watch the White stuff". Three of them combined have lost a total of 90 + pounds so far. BTW, I did change the beverage of choice to MGD64. Tastes like water at first but half the calories and alcohol not a bad trade (but you do tend to consume more of them, go figure).

Good Luck to everyone!! It's defintly worth it!!


----------



## Tombstone

deke said:


> I start P90X on Monday. I am at a weight now that I will get the most out of it. When I was 40-50 lbs heavier than I am now it wasn't a good workout for me. It was meant to take that last 15 or so lbs off or to lean and tone those that are already at their goal weight. I have met too many people that try it when they are in no shape for it and expect to be able to do it for one, and that it is like a miracle workout.
> 
> I am not looking forward to it, but I have come too far to not push myself through this. I won't be following the diet though. I already eat like that, and I HATE "diets".


Deke you will love it, the first week is brutal, but after that you are look forward to see what kind of increases you can reach in reps and weights. I just finished the program last week and am starting Insanity next week.

The best advice I can give you is make sure that you have a good post workout recovery drink within the 30 minute window after your workout. This will give you your best results and keep you from being as sore and recoperated for the next day workout. One of the best products on the market is called AfterGlow, which you can get at GNC. It is a bit pricey, but is worth it especially during gold card days at the begining of the month. On the cheaper end of the spectrum is the Six Star Whey protein that is sold at Wal-Mart. 
Good luck with the P90X, and if you have any questions with help on modifications to exercises or the program, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*First time reader*

I've avoided this thread and just been winging it.
5'10" weighed about 220#. Now I'm below 200 and liking it.

Just eating fruit in the morning. a smaller lunch and less dinner before 8pm. Cut out all the chips n cookies. Quit drinking alcohol about 9 months ago! That doesn't help when you go on a chocolate binge. But hey who's perfect.

Just do a BS work out at the house need to start something more serious.
Not sure yet. Some cardio is what I'm missing. P90x or something should be coming up soon! Life is good!


----------



## txgoddess

luisvetrano said:


> My wife is 5' tall and loss 22 pounds in 40 days. She looks like a different person. She is on a program from a clinic in houston call Shapes Body Contouring. You can see the information at www.shapesus.com. She is on the HCG program. Several of her friends are doing the same program and all have seen great results.


There is no need to pay $599 for the HCG program. I did it and lost 22 lbs in 30 days and paid only $40 for the drops. All of the information is available for free online, if you know where to look. The drops are available on eBay or other reputable sites. If you get them on ebay, just look for Mediral HCG detox drops. They are generally less than $20 per bottle, shipped. If you are considering it, join the yahoo group "HCGDIET" and look at the free site http://hcgdietinfo.com/hcgvanillaforum/ for lots of tips and tricks.

You are welcome to email me for more specific info. elaine*at*txgoddess*.*com (replace the *s with the appropriate symbols) My inbox here tends to fill up, but you can always try that, too. I have no affiliation with any weight loss product, manufacturer, or website. Nothing to sell.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

You mean weight loss comes in a handy lil bottle? I must have missed the memo. LOL j/k

If only it were true. Losing weight and keeping it off is a *lifestyle* that you have to dedicate yourself to. It is a combination of eating habits and physical activities. Many people get really excited to lose that first 10 pounds, but I hate to bust your bubble, the first few pounds is mostly water weight and will reappear just as fast as it disappeared. And, weight is not everything, it is size that matters. Since fat is lighter than muscle, and muscle is more compact, I'll take size over weight any day.


----------



## txgoddess

Cat O' Lies said:


> You mean weight loss comes in a handy lil bottle? I must have missed the memo. LOL j/k
> 
> If only it were true. Losing weight and keeping it off is a *lifestyle* that you have to dedicate yourself to. It is a combination of eating habits and physical activities. Many people get really excited to lose that first 10 pounds, but I hate to bust your bubble, the first few pounds is mostly water weight and will reappear just as fast as it disappeared. And, weight is not everything, it is size that matters. Since fat is lighter than muscle, and muscle is more compact, I'll take size over weight any day.


*shrug* To each his own. I've lost three sizes and double digit inches in "water weight," I suppose.

I agree that it requires a lifestyle change. However, I disagree that there's only one way to change that lifestyle. You do what works for you, but lay off the self-righteousness toward everyone else. We're all in here because we're trying to get fit and healthy. What works for you or me may not work for someone else. Someone 100 lbs overweight is not going to be able to do P90X, but they may be able to do other weight loss programs until they reach the weight that enables them to do that. Regardless of whether it's the HCG diet, Weight Watchers, Nutrisystem, Jenny Craig, lapband, phentermine, P90X, or simple diet and exercise... they all require patience, persistence, and the willpower to continue a healthy lifestyle. You find what works for YOU and proceed from there. The only thing that's going to work is the one that you're going to STICK TO. Weight loss is not one size fits all.


----------



## redfish bayrat

Now down 33 lbs since June 25. Should be below 200 by Monday.( for the first time in 10 years ). I agree, the working out has become a habit and I miss it when I have to miss. Now I almost look forward to getting up at 4 am.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

I see the side effects are true, lol

"*Negative side effects: *The common side effects include headaches, mood swings, depression, blood clots, confusion, and dizziness. Some women also develop a condition called Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome (OHSS); symptoms of this include pelvic pain, swelling of the hands and legs, stomach pain, weight gain, shortness of breath, diarrhea, vomiting/nausea, and/or urinating less than normal. Remember, if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is. Weight loss is hard work and it won't come in a potion, pill, or injection. The most "dangerous" thing you should be doing to your body is trying a new exercise that intimidates you like rock climbing or completing a marathon.

Read more: HCG Diet | How Does the HCG Diet Work | HCG Diet Dangers http://www.dietsinreview.com/diet_column/07/hcg-diet-look-elsewhere-for-weight-loss/#ixzz0xkYg09AQ"
​


----------



## txgoddess

Cat O' Lies said:


> I see the side effects are true, lol


I'm not on HCG, never took HCG (I took homeopathic), and haven't been on a "diet" in weeks. I am within 1 lb of my last diet weight. I just call it as I see it and you're being a self-righteous *** when you should be supporting people who are trying to make lifestyle changes. You don't have to agree with their methods to say, "Hey, good job losing 25 lbs." Most would benefit from, "Hey, good job losing 2lbs," since they've probably been battling a weight problem for a while. Many overweight people have enough naysayers in their life and they really aren't interested in hearing it from some stranger on an internet forum. You aren't the only one who is intelligent enough to research and make informed decisions. For whatever reason, they have decided that the path that they have taken is the best for them. This thread is about supporting that decision, encouraging, and motivating. Advice is always welcome, but condescension is counterproductive.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

your taking this personal. it was just a general comment like all others.


----------



## txgoddess

Cat O' Lies said:


> your taking this personal. it was just a general comment like all others.


No... you were being negative. People need encouragement. It doesn't really matter to me at this point, because I've reached my "goal" as far as dieting goes. I'm to the point of toning and reshaping and I have actually MADE the lifestyle change required to reach my end goal. However, the vast majority of people on this thread are still trying to lose weight. Hearing that their accomplishments are discarded because they got them from a pill bottle or a drop and that the effort was futile because it'll all come back as fast as it disappeared is discouraging. I'm not sure if you've ever been obese, but I would think that if you had you would understand. As you are aware, losing weight is hard. Keeping it off is harder. People who feel good about their accomplishments want to accomplish more. Which statement would make you want to continue a path: "Wow, you have lost weight. I can tell! Great job!" or "I see you've lost a little weight. You've still got a long way to go. You're probably going to blow it since you didn't do it the conventional way."

I think we can all agree that eating healthy and exercising is the only way to maintain a good, fit body. If it takes a pill or a drop to help them lose that first 20 lbs that sets them in motion to adopt a healthy lifestyle... so what? You only fail when you give up. No one in here has given up. It's okay for smokers to take Chantix and nicorette to stop a bad habit, but not okay for the obese to get help? I'm not asking that you agree or advocate any other choice, just that you not discourage those who've made a different choice.


----------



## deke

Fishin-Inc said:


> I've avoided this thread and just been winging it.
> 5'10" weighed about 220#. Now I'm below 200 and liking it.
> 
> Just eating fruit in the morning. a smaller lunch and less dinner before 8pm. Cut out all the chips n cookies. Quit drinking alcohol about 9 months ago! That doesn't help when you go on a chocolate binge. But hey who's perfect.
> 
> Just do a BS work out at the house need to start something more serious.
> Not sure yet. Some cardio is what I'm missing. P90x or something should be coming up soon! Life is good!


Don't knock the home workouts. I did them the whole time I was losing my weight. whatever works. I knew that I wouldn't go to the gym, too east to make excuses. So i got a treadmill and a mountain bike and free weights for the house. No excuses then.



Cat O' Lies said:


> I started Crossfit last October and was 178#. My goal was to get into shape for my daughters graduation. I met my goal and do CF 5x/week, and eat clean. I am at 153# and have never felt or looked better.


I seriously considerd it. I was looking at one place over in Spring Valley. There were two places like a mile apart, kind of strange to have them that close. But i don't think I am ready for that yet. Even though I lied the idea of doing it with others to keep you going and for motivation. But I will do the P90X first then look at going to Crossfit.


----------



## roundman

well, lost over 125 lbs, and the last year ive been grazing pretty good, gained back about 50,, finally getting back on the program, tuesday after labor day, going for another 100, still be exercising thou, back to 2 beers a day and lots of water 500-600 calories aday, so for the weekend pork ribs smoked, tater salad, hope i dont see any of that new bluebell/lol. maybe 1 last whataburger,, when i lost before on my walking, veggies, baked fish, chicken, no bread etc, i lost about 10-15 lbs. a month. the 1st month should be an easy 20 cause of water/beer loss


----------



## deke

Good luck. But 5-600 cal a day is to little. You need more than that for your body to function correctly. I know this sucks, but the "2 beers a day" will not help. The alcohol to sugar conversion is no good, and thw extra 200+ empty calories doesn't help either. 
But if it works for you get after it. But I still think the calorie count is too low to be healthy.


----------



## roundman

deke said:


> Good luck. But 5-600 cal a day is to little. You need more than that for your body to function correctly. I know this sucks, but the "2 beers a day" will not help. The alcohol to sugar conversion is no good, and thw extra 200+ empty calories doesn't help either.
> But if it works for you get after it. But I still think the calorie count is too low to be healthy.


it worked for me over a year so ill stick with it,, egg whites in the morning, veggies like broccoli ,a nana, 2 wheat bread with a 90 calorie turkey pak of carl buddig fer supper, maybe a few almonds inbetween,, walk early in morning an hour, and evening an hour , atleast 4 16 oz waters aday,, i know its very extreme but worked fer me and the people in my hood were amazed how fast it was coming off, thats one reason i fell off cause i was getting weak, but will go as long as i can again,, 2 things i wont let go is coffee in the morning but cut the sugar and cream and 2 beers in the evning, 2-3 miller lites is only 288 cals.


----------



## Bretticu$

I dropped 30lbs in 28 days on this 3 months ago, haven't gained a lb back since. Its not the easiest thing in the world but there is no working out, just diet....Its all in the will power. I found that as long as I am losing weight, the willpower part is easy. This stuff sounds weird, but it works.

http://myfatcure.com/cmd.php?af=1232231


----------



## roundman

Bretticu$ said:


> I dropped 30lbs in 28 days on this 3 months ago, haven't gained a lb back since. Its not the easiest thing in the world but there is no working out, just diet....Its all in the will power. I found that as long as I am losing weight, the willpower part is easy. This stuff sounds weird, but it works.
> 
> http://myfatcure.com/cmd.php?af=1232231


yup, eating can be an addiction like a drug, you just gotta get in yout mind to do it , (will power) + i think they put stuff in food to make you eat more , msg, etc,, love that, i hang out at this site for support> http://www.renewedreflections.com/forums/
Dear Fellow Fatty,

It's unbelievable, but this is my story, *and it's 100% true*.

First off, _if you haven't read Dr. Simeons' manuscript 'Pounds and Inches' yet_, this isn't going to make much sense to you, so I wouldn't waste your time reading any more of this.


----------



## Bretticu$

roundman said:


> yup, eating can be an addiction like a drug, you just gotta get in yout mind to do it , (will power) + i think they put stuff in food to make you eat more , msg, etc,, love that, i hang out at this site for support> http://www.renewedreflections.com/forums/
> Dear Fellow Fatty,
> 
> It's unbelievable, but this is my story, *and it's 100% true*.
> 
> First off, _if you haven't read Dr. Simeons' manuscript 'Pounds and Inches' yet_, this isn't going to make much sense to you, so I wouldn't waste your time reading any more of this.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to roundman again.


----------



## Mont

I went past the 44 pounds mark lost yesterday. I still have 40 more to go, but being past halfway sure feels good. There's no magic involved in mine, just 3 sensible meals a day, and no fast food. It works out to a little over 3 pounds a week, which is where most folks with PHD after their name claim is about as much as you should lose. I do a lot of walking, but no gym stuff or fancy workout routines. We still eat out once a week, but I usually make it a point to take home half of what I order and eat that for another meal. I feel a lot better and my trick knee doesn't hurt near as much.


----------



## jfoster

4 mths. Fat Belly diet, cheating a little now. 260-54 lbs. Just 7 more to reach my goal, thanks to my wife for making low cal food tasty. Tight 40 in. pants to loose 38s. XXL to XL mostly. Blood press. med cut in half. It hasn't been easy, fun, or something that makes me feel a lot better, but I can tie my shoes without holding my breath. I like wearing some of the old clothes that I had hung in the spare closet, esp. the hunting/fishing stuff. I love food. I love to eat.-------------------- 
I love to live.


----------



## deke

Mont said:


> I went past the 44 pounds mark lost yesterday. I still have 40 more to go, but being past halfway sure feels good. There's no magic involved in mine, just 3 sensible meals a day, and no fast food. It works out to a little over 3 pounds a week, which is where most folks with PHD after their name claim is about as much as you should lose. I do a lot of walking, but no gym stuff or fancy workout routines. We still eat out once a week, but I usually make it a point to take home half of what I order and eat that for another meal. I feel a lot better and my trick knee doesn't hurt near as much.


That is great. That is how I did it as well, and am still doing it. #lb average is healthy. When you get closer to your goal it will slow up, but that is normal. Keep it up.



Bretticu$ said:


> I dropped 30lbs in 28 days on this 3 months ago, haven't gained a lb back since. Its not the easiest thing in the world but there is no working out, just diet....Its all in the will power. I found that as long as I am losing weight, the willpower part is easy. This stuff sounds weird, but it works.
> 
> http://myfatcure.com/cmd.php?af=1232231


First I am happy you lost weight. But that looks like one of those pages that you read for an hour and get no real answers out of it. It looks like they just want to sell you a plan, then you need to buy some spray, and some measuring device, and some ph strips? Please xplain the diet to us, with out taking 10 pages,lol. What do they want you to eat, I didn't even see that part. If it is the 500 calorie deal, then yeah you will lose weight, you are eating 500 calories a day !! lol Seriously, please elaborate for me.


----------



## Bretticu$

deke said:


> That is great. That is how I did it as well, and am still doing it. #lb average is healthy. When you get closer to your goal it will slow up, but that is normal. Keep it up.
> 
> First I am happy you lost weight. But that looks like one of those pages that you read for an hour and get no real answers out of it. It looks like they just want to sell you a plan, then you need to buy some spray, and some measuring device, and some ph strips? Please xplain the diet to us, with out taking 10 pages,lol. What do they want you to eat, I didn't even see that part. If it is the 500 calorie deal, then yeah you will lose weight, you are eating 500 calories a day !! lol Seriously, please elaborate for me.


Sorry I didn't get back right away I was headed out of town when I made that post.

They give you a list similar to Quick Weight Loss. If it is not on that list, you can't eat it. You get your proteins, your veg, your fruit, and a tiny bit of carb (melba toasts). They restrict your portions, but you are able to get creative. I like how they give you a concrete list of what you can have. The spray is a mystery to me, but you spray it twice a day in 12 hour increments. I tried the diet without the spray and I couldn't hang.

My girlfriend did the diet first and I kind joked about it being like you said (a hoax). I told her that if she actually lost her targeted weight using this diet, that I would order a bottle. Well, she did, and I had to eat my words. I was blown away at the results and how easy it was to go on just 500 cal. a day using the spray. Its not something that you want to live on, but to lose weight in short bursts it works amazing. The last phase of the diet teaches you add in new foods slowly and to pay attention to what your body is sensitive to, so that you will know what foods to be careful with regarding your long term success. Some people are carb sensitive, whereas others are more sensitive to sugars etc.

Hope this explains.


----------



## txgoddess

Bretticu$ said:


> Sorry I didn't get back right away I was headed out of town when I made that post.
> 
> They give you a list similar to Quick Weight Loss. If it is not on that list, you can't eat it. You get your proteins, your veg, your fruit, and a tiny bit of carb (melba toasts). They restrict your portions, but you are able to get creative. I like how they give you a concrete list of what you can have. The spray is a mystery to me, but you spray it twice a day in 12 hour increments. I tried the diet without the spray and I couldn't hang.
> 
> My girlfriend did the diet first and I kind joked about it being like you said (a hoax). I told her that if she actually lost her targeted weight using this diet, that I would order a bottle. Well, she did, and I had to eat my words. I was blown away at the results and how easy it was to go on just 500 cal. a day using the spray. Its not something that you want to live on, but to lose weight in short bursts it works amazing. The last phase of the diet teaches you add in new foods slowly and to pay attention to what your body is sensitive to, so that you will know what foods to be careful with regarding your long term success. Some people are carb sensitive, whereas others are more sensitive to sugars etc.
> 
> Hope this explains.


Sounds like homeopathic HCG in the spray. It's certainly the same diet as the HCG diet. 3.5oz of lean meat 2x a day, 2 melba toasts or grissini sticks, very specific fruits/vegs, and only 500 cal per day. 23-42 days of this, then 21 days of low carb, then maintenance of adding in starches and sugars slowly.

I lost 22 lbs on it and have maintained for 6 or 8 weeks (I can't remember off the top of my head when my last diet day was) I've decided that I'll go back on after the first of the year to lose the last 20 lbs, assuming that normal diet and exercise don't negate the need between now and then. I may alter that decision as things shift and firm, since I'm already in a normal size of clothing and another 20 lbs may be too much.


----------



## Tombstone

As always, good info and success stories in this thread. I start Insanity up today, and am not lookin forward to it to much. I did the fit test yesterday and gauging from that, this workout is going to live up to its name. 
I calculated my suggested daily caloric intake yesterday with the nutrion plan provided with Insanity program and it has me consuming almost 2,900 calories a day even with the weight loss goal. I already eat 5-6 times a day and try to stay within a 2,200-2,400 range, but this is going to be hard and take some tweaking to be able to make up the additional calories and keep the diet clean. 
I know amongst the brain trust on here someone knows a good site that offers a food and calorie tracker. I need to try and track my intake over the next couple weeks until I get this figured out. 
If any one has done the Insanity program, any advice would be appreciated. I know keeping my body fueled is one of the biggest aspects of being successful with this program.


----------



## txgoddess

Tombstone said:


> I know amongst the brain trust on here someone knows a good site that offers a food and calorie tracker. I need to try and track my intake over the next couple weeks until I get this figured out.


www.fitday.com

Also, "Lose it!" for the iPhone, if you're so inclined. http://www.loseit.com/


----------



## deke

I hit the scale this morning. Lost 1.6 lbs. So that gives me 1.6 to lose to hit my original goal. Then 10 more.



Bretticu$ said:


> Sorry I didn't get back right away I was headed out of town when I made that post.
> 
> They give you a list similar to Quick Weight Loss. If it is not on that list, you can't eat it. You get your proteins, your veg, your fruit, and a tiny bit of carb (melba toasts). They restrict your portions, but you are able to get creative. I like how they give you a concrete list of what you can have. The spray is a mystery to me, but you spray it twice a day in 12 hour increments. I tried the diet without the spray and I couldn't hang.
> 
> My girlfriend did the diet first and I kind joked about it being like you said (a hoax). I told her that if she actually lost her targeted weight using this diet, that I would order a bottle. Well, she did, and I had to eat my words. I was blown away at the results and how easy it was to go on just 500 cal. a day using the spray. Its not something that you want to live on, but to lose weight in short bursts it works amazing. The last phase of the diet teaches you add in new foods slowly and to pay attention to what your body is sensitive to, so that you will know what foods to be careful with regarding your long term success. Some people are carb sensitive, whereas others are more sensitive to sugars etc.
> 
> Hope this explains.


Thanks. I just don't like the idea of 500 cal a day. Plus that HCG has no real testing done on it, stuff like that scares me a little. I'm guessing the stuff you were spraying ws some kind of appetite suppressant, which is usually some kind of stimulant


----------



## deke

Ok, how is everyone doing? I have plateaued for 3 weeks, those last 2 lbs are killing me. Why did my body decide that this is where it wants to stop, that freaking close! LOL I will not quit though!!!!


----------



## txgoddess

After maintaining for 2 months, I decided to get back in the saddle and lose those last 15-25 (?) lbs. I'm down another 7 so far and in a few size 10 jeans and medium tops. 10 lbs away from my weight in 9th grade and 17 lbs from my lowest weight since then. 

Total weight lost since February: 38 lbs.

Edit: I just realized that I've lost an entire toddler. Woohoo!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

NICE job txgoddess.
I've slacked off the last month ro so...with all the personal turmoil/divorce/etc I haven't been to the gym since September. 
But I plan to hit it again this week and get back to maintaining. I've gained a few lbs back but still 40+ lbs lighter than when I started. Still feels good to take my shirt off which is a feeling I haven't had in years.

Good on you for sticking with it. That's what it takes...persistence!!


----------



## txgoddess

Thanks! I've come to realize that it can't be just a diet. It has to be a way of life (maintaining, that is). You have to address that first 3 lbs you gain. Can't wait until it's joined by 30 more! Baby steps... Lots of baby steps.


----------



## deke

txgoddess said:


> Thanks! I've come to realize that it can't be just a diet. It has to be a way of life (maintaining, that is). You have to address that first 3 lbs you gain. Can't wait until it's joined by 30 more! Baby steps... Lots of baby steps.


I have been saying this to everyone. A diet is a short term deal, and most fail and make the people not want to do it again. Make a life change and you will live a much longer, healthier, and happier life.

I didn't post on this thread lately because it looked like we were losing many of those that started,lol. But we sure did keep more in this year than any other time I have seen this go on. A lot of you guys and girls have already hit your goals, and that is great!! Way to go!!

I hit the scale this morning for my Monday morn weigh in. I have plateaued for weeks, if not the last month. Well, I DID IT!! I reached my goal, 101 lbs lost, to the ounce!!! I know that I could have done it sooner if I worked out more, but I took a break from it, and with work, etc, excuses. But I kept eating right, so I didn't gain any weight. 101 lbs, 12 inches off my waist, a XXL to large/Med, even my shoes and hats are too big now. And I am dating more women now than I ever have, I am loving the new me. Now I am going to try to take another 5-10 off while working my core hard. I decided I will have a six pack, period. Thanks to all that have been so supportive, much appreciation. And everyone keep it up, if you want it you will succeed.


----------



## oc48

deke,
that's awesome man. That's motivating as hell to hear somebody lost over 100 lbs!

i'm down 20lbs and yesterday I actually started p90x. It hurts to just type this in! lol


----------



## Mont

I am down 49 pounds with 35 more to go since May 17th. We are going on a cruise next week, so I may lose a little ground to that, but just as soon as we get back, I am sticking with the plan. It's funny how your body just refuses to give up a few pounds and then all of a sudden, 4 or 5 pounds is gone. When I pick up those 50 pound bags of corn to load my feeder, it really hits home how much weight 50 pounds really is.


----------



## FireEater

deke said:


> I have been saying this to everyone. A diet is a short term deal, and most fail and make the people not want to do it again. Make a life change and you will live a much longer, healthier, and happier life.


So true, losing the weight and maintaining your set goal is a lifestyle change. Most simply just cannot do it.

Exercise as well as a properly eating is a lifetime commitment that does pay off for your life span.

You will have more energy, stamina, sex drive, and just over all better health issues. At 49 year old, I am medication free......so far. I just had my yearly physical and the only concern from my doctor was my lack of cardio on the stress test. I know that already as I hate to do cardio work. I am stuck in my head on just pounding the heavy weights in the gym to add muscle. My wife gets on me about my lack of cardio all the time.

Next time she fires up the P90X, I will jump in with her on the cardio days.

Complex carbs are best. The first ingredient needs to say 100% Whole Wheat or else it is a Simple carb.

Complex carbs burn slower in your body, so they tend to not be stored as fat.

Simple carbs burn faster and if you do not burn them off right away, they are stored as fat.

One thing is certain, you cannot starve yourself to lose weight. The human body is actually designed to store fat as a survival mechanism. So when you take the stance that you will simply skip meals or basically not eat to lose the weight, your body will adjust to this quickly and not burn the fat.

Keep your metabolism going by eating 5 to 6 healthy meals throughout the day. By keeping your metabolism going, that will burn fat.

Diet AND exercise go hand in hand for weight lose. Once the P90X is over and you have reached your goal, you must maintain that goal or you will be back in the same boat once the weight comes back.

So come up with a plan for afterwards that includes continuing to eat healthy and a routine exercise plan that actually does not have to be as grueling as the P90X was.

Once you lose the fat, you can start adding some muscle or toning up by upping your protein intake. This can include protein bars and shakes. I eat the Clif Builder Bars from Kroger, they taste excellent.

I use the EAS Whey Protein from Sam's Club. It is only 39 bucks for 5 pounds. So many protein shake recipes out there to choose from. Mine includes Honey, Peanut Butter, Yogurt, Saw Palmetto, a banana.

If you want to maintain your muscle, eat 1.5 x your weight in protein. If you want to add muscle, the 2 x your weight.

I weight 203, so I eat at least 406 grams of protein throughout the day. This includes meals, shakes and bars.

You can only digest about 54 grams of protein at a time, so eating any more than that will be wasted.

Anyway, congrats to those who have stuck to their plans on losing the weight.


----------



## txgoddess

You are all an inspiration. Losing weight and maintaining a healthy lifestyle is difficult. Anyone that says it isn't is lying. Whether it's maintaining a gastric bypass, sticking to a diet, or exercising every day... you have to have willpower. Each of you are a testament to that willpower. It's so much easier to sit on the couch and eat convenience food. Congratulations to each of you for finding that motivation and sticking with it. Have a zero calorie/zero carb/zero fat beer! :brew:


----------



## sweenyite

...and some Velveeta?


----------



## deke

FireEater said:


> So true, losing the weight and maintaining your set goal is a lifestyle change. Most simply just cannot do it.
> 
> Exercise as well as a properly eating is a lifetime commitment that does pay off for your life span.
> 
> You will have more energy, stamina, sex drive, and just over all better health issues. At 49 year old, I am medication free......so far. I just had my yearly physical and the only concern from my doctor was my lack of cardio on the stress test. I know that already as I hate to do cardio work. I am stuck in my head on just pounding the heavy weights in the gym to add muscle. My wife gets on me about my lack of cardio all the time.
> 
> Next time she fires up the P90X, I will jump in with her on the cardio days.
> 
> Complex carbs are best. The first ingredient needs to say 100% Whole Wheat or else it is a Simple carb.
> 
> Complex carbs burn slower in your body, so they tend to not be stored as fat.
> 
> Simple carbs burn faster and if you do not burn them off right away, they are stored as fat.
> 
> One thing is certain, you cannot starve yourself to lose weight. The human body is actually designed to store fat as a survival mechanism. So when you take the stance that you will simply skip meals or basically not eat to lose the weight, your body will adjust to this quickly and not burn the fat.
> 
> Keep your metabolism going by eating 5 to 6 healthy meals throughout the day. By keeping your metabolism going, that will burn fat.
> 
> Diet AND exercise go hand in hand for weight lose. Once the P90X is over and you have reached your goal, you must maintain that goal or you will be back in the same boat once the weight comes back.
> 
> So come up with a plan for afterwards that includes continuing to eat healthy and a routine exercise plan that actually does not have to be as grueling as the P90X was.
> 
> Once you lose the fat, you can start adding some muscle or toning up by upping your protein intake. This can include protein bars and shakes. I eat the Clif Builder Bars from Kroger, they taste excellent.
> 
> I use the EAS Whey Protein from Sam's Club. It is only 39 bucks for 5 pounds. So many protein shake recipes out there to choose from. Mine includes Honey, Peanut Butter, Yogurt, Saw Palmetto, a banana.
> 
> If you want to maintain your muscle, eat 1.5 x your weight in protein. If you want to add muscle, the 2 x your weight.
> 
> I weight 203, so I eat at least 406 grams of protein throughout the day. This includes meals, shakes and bars.
> 
> You can only digest about 54 grams of protein at a time, so eating any more than that will be wasted.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to those who have stuck to their plans on losing the weight.


I eat many times a day, whether it is just 3-4 egg whites to keep the metabolism going, or an apple. I also only eat complex carbs as well. But I do have to say I only eat about one gram of protein for every two pounds of body weight. That is what I have read in many places? Plus since gout is genetic for me, too much protein can cause the uric acid to build too high and wham, I down for weeks. bad news.
I use Dymatize ISO 100 whey isolate protein powder. The reason I chose it is becasue it is straight protein, zero carb, zero sugar, zero fat, zero cholesterol, and only 100 calories. I have one for breakfast and one in the evening. I love the stuff, except for the price, about $60 for 5 lbs.

I hear you about the energy, stamina, and sex drive. I got my A game back, heck I'm playing playoff ball right now, LOL! I feel great.



sweenyite said:


> ...and some Velveeta?


That is just wrong,lol Man I would love a crock pot of Velveeta, Jimmy Dean sausage, and Rotel!!


----------



## FOUL HOOKED

I just started a few months ago going to the gym every day and running at least two miles a day. It has made a huge difference, my wife loves the new look. I have lost 2 inches in the waist, grew 2 inches in chest and arms also. It is very hard to eat right with my go fats life style haha. If I could eat right, it'd be even better. Good luck yall and keep it up. Oh and if I take off for a little while man it sure comes back fast and is harder to get it back off:hairout: rock on and keep it up.


----------



## Blackgar

Down from 250 to 208, stuck there since June, but still trying


----------



## bspeckchaser

*GET "ER DONE"*

Woke a couple of months ago at a slim 222# ~ duh, figured that I was probably the problem and had to be the solution. So:

1. Hit the gym regularly!! not once in awhile!!!
2. Added about 35 minutes of cardio to weight workout
3. Changed to a better diet - low on carbs and high on protein

This morning woke up at a better 194#. Life is good!

Go for it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Portside

I hear ya, I'm down from 240 to 203 since Jan 1. I have been stuck on 203 now since Sept 1. Trying to get down to 190, but just totally plateaud at 203. 
I've seriously increased my cardio at the gym by adding in Bootcamp on top of weight lifting and cycling. Doing 2 hours/day at the gym 5-6 days/week. I'm watching sodium and sugar intake closely as well, but nothing seems to be working. I'm taking in about 1600-2000 calories/day with only about 40 grams of fat.


Blackgar said:


> Down from 250 to 208, stuck there since June, but still trying


----------



## FireEater

Portside said:


> I hear ya, I'm down from 240 to 203 since Jan 1. I have been stuck on 203 now since Sept 1. Trying to get down to 190, but just totally plateaud at 203.
> I've seriously increased my cardio at the gym by adding in Bootcamp on top of weight lifting and cycling. Doing 2 hours/day at the gym 5-6 days/week. I'm watching sodium and sugar intake closely as well, but nothing seems to be working. I'm taking in about 1600-2000 calories/day with only about 40 grams of fat.


Try this to see if you can kick start you metabolism again.

Do a cardio routine first thing in the morning before you eat breakfast. Your body has already been fasting all night while you slept, so you will be running on empty.

This can be a tough routine for some, so if you have to, eat a banana before the cardio.

You will burn your most carbs by doing this routine each morning and it can melt the fat away. Only bad thing about it, is finding the time to do it first thing in the morning. It requires that you get up earlier.

Also, have you considered that you are still losing body fat, but since you are also hitting the weights regularly, you are adding muscle to your frame?

This happens a lot and since muscle weighs so much more than fat, it only take a small amount to replace the fat burned off.


----------



## deke

Portside said:


> I hear ya, I'm down from 240 to 203 since Jan 1. I have been stuck on 203 now since Sept 1. Trying to get down to 190, but just totally plateaud at 203.
> I've seriously increased my cardio at the gym by adding in Bootcamp on top of weight lifting and cycling. Doing 2 hours/day at the gym 5-6 days/week. I'm watching sodium and sugar intake closely as well, but nothing seems to be working. I'm taking in about 1600-2000 calories/day with only about 40 grams of fat.


I had to cut my calories to keep dropping, and 40 grams of fat seems high to me. JMO

And fire eater is right, changing the time of day you workout can jump start your weight loss again.


----------



## deke

So how is everyone still doing? 
I weighed in yesterday morning and I am now under a weight that I haven't seen since, well.....I don't know when. Maybe 8th or 9th grade? I see a " 1 " as the first number on the scale?! ***. I didn't know scales had ones as the first number, lol!!
I am still going, as long as my body allows it I will lose it. Well, maybe not that extreme, but another 5-10, and then I will be as happy as a pig in ****, or a fat guy at a Chinese buffet! LOL
So how are y'all doing?


----------



## Portside

well deke, I'm finally with ya bro, I actually saw a "1" as first number on my scales last week, but it's elusive! One day I'm 198, then next day 203. I can tell that I'm losing weight once again and off the plateu I was stuck on for 2-3 months. Realistically, I've lost 45 lbs this year since Jan 1. That's an avg. of 1 lb/week. From what I've read, that indicates a realistic approach to healthy weight loss and is indicative of lifestyle change rather than simple dieting. I haven't really altered my diet this year that much. I still eat what I want, when I want....but I"m more cognizant of the sugars and carbs because I understand how much effort is required to burn them off at the gym! Congrats on dropping below 200 lbs! I'm shooting for 185-190 range and hoping to be close to that by year end, but with Holidays coming up(Thanksgiving being my favorite) I've got a challenge ahead for the next few weeks!


----------



## txgoddess

Well, I reached my goal this week. 50 lbs lost since February. Gone from a size 16 to a size 8. I now weigh less than I did in the 9th grade. I was actually called "thin" yesterday. FIRST TIME EVER! 

Now I have to firm up all this loose skin before bathing suit weather.


----------



## CT750

I've lost 70 lbs since June, and still wanna lose another 60. Yeah, its a lot, but I have a lot to lose. Hit the gym everyday, and try to eat everything in moderation. This is my third time to do it, the difference this time is that I want it more than ever, and im actually enjoying working out. Just like most things, if you stick with it for a couple weeks, it becomes a habit. My motto every morning is, "You Gotta Want It!".


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Holding steady @ 204 lbs. Down from 235


----------



## RB II

My first visit to this thread. Lots of great encouragement and success stories. Congrats to all. I started at 250 and got on a low carb diet this summer and lost about 10 lbs over 90 or so days. We started a new program (I have no idea what it is called) 3 weeks ago and I have lost another 11 lbs since then (thats with 3 weekends at the deer camp consuming many adult beverages and eating camp food). Basically high protein/low carbs, shakes, fat burners and appetite suppressors. So my first milestone of 20 lbs lost was met today. Moving forward toward the 30 lb goal. After this month, I will go back to the basic low carb diet and maintain that. I love to eat the protein diet anyway so it is easy for me.


----------



## bbgarcia

I've dropped about 45 lbs since February. I've just cut down on consumption of food and beer (MGD 64 helps), drinking more water and I am just more active. When I get the urge to have a beer, I drink a glass of water instead. 
Got 2 younguns that need a daddy, so I'm taking it upon myself to make sure I can stick around for awhile. Like others, I saw a 1 as the 1st number this past week. Been since high school since i saw that. Between 199 and 201 as of this week. The original goal was 200, but I'd like to get 10-15 more off even though I'm plateauing. Great feeling when you gotta buy new clothes but hard on the wallet.


----------



## ToddyTrout

Hey, I just started reading the thread, but I finally made the commitment to start losing 5 weeks ago. I went to Quick Weight loss center in Houston and got on their plan. I have lost 26 pounds as of today and I am running 2.5 miles 4 mornings a week. I have 30 pounds to go to reach my goal weight and man does it feel good to be accomplishing the goals that I have set. My wife started weight watchers in April and she has lost 62 pounds so hopefully soon we will be lean, mean..............machines soon, lol. everyone keep up the good work and encouragement because it helps pull us all to the next goal!

TT


----------



## Grande Venado

52lbs since Feb 1st, feels great!


----------



## deke

Man, I love to hear that all of you guys stayed wit it and are succeeding!! 

"I was actually called "thin" yesterday. FIRST TIME EVER! "

That is awesome!! I had the same thing happen a few times. One memorable time; One of the girls I am dating said , after I told her I wanted to lose 10 lbs, where are you going to get that from, you are already skinny, you don't need to lose any weight!! I think I almost broke one of her ribs when I picked her up and hugged the stuffing out of her!

I have a whole closet of XXL clothes, a lot with tags still on, that I need to get rid of. Any one know where I can sell them? Consignment, or outright sale?

All of you keep it up. I am proud of all of you for doing what you have done, and you all should be proud of yourselves. When I started this thread I hoped that people would participate, but I never thought we would have so many, and so many that are still at it, and that have joined in during the year. I have seen these threads in the past but never one that lasted this long, and had the commitment that all of you guys and gals have shown!! Keep it up!


----------



## Comeback

*OK.....It's been almost 1 yr!! Who hit their goal this year??*

I dropped my 50lbs. by mid June and have maintained since then! Loosing the weight isn't easy and different plans work for different people. I have tried Weight Watchers, Jenny Craig, etc. and it all just came back after I got off those "plans". This time around I read about all the plans and finally created my own. One that fits my lifestyle. The advice I can offer those still determined and have hit a plateau, Change it up. Sort of like when the feech quit biting what do you do.....You change the game plan. Build on what you have already learned by loosing the weight you have already lost. It is well worth the effort. Especially if you want to keep up with your teenage son.


----------



## FireEater

Kudos to you for losing the weight and keeping it off. Not many who are willing to change their lifestyle to live a healthier life. 

You posted up some great info also for others to learn from.


----------



## Comeback

FireEater said:


> Kudos to you for losing the weight and keeping it off. Not many who are willing to change their lifestyle to live a healthier life.
> 
> You posted up some great info also for others to learn from.


Thanks FireEater. My diet was primarily Carb driven. For those interested in a Low Carb diet, Atkins has some useful info. If you sign up on line they will send you a great Carb book for fast food restaurants (free). I firmly believe the American Diet has to many Carbs in it. Now when I go to Whataburger, I throw the top of the bun away and eat 1/2 the fries. Still plenty of food.


----------



## Privateer

Dear 2011...please kill this thread...


----------



## deke

Privateer said:


> Dear 2011...please kill this thread...


Don't read it if you don't like it. Pretty simple.

Alright guys like the DH above mentioned, it is almost 2011, and IMO we had alot of people keep up with, participate, and loose weight while taking part of this thread. I am really impressed with all of that. So hats off to all you guys and girls. I lost another one last week, so that is 104 for me to date. I want to take just a couple more off. I start a the full 90 days of P90x on the 30th. No half-***'n it, I made the commitment and I'm doing it, plus extra ab and core work 3 times a week.

Again, way to go to all of you! I hope someone else starts another thread thats is motivated to lose that weight, and a bunch of others on here decide to jump in and participate It will change your life to lose that weight, I GUARANTEE IT!!! I hope all of you have a great Christmas, and watch out for those Christmas cookies, pies, and cakes, they are evil!! lol


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT

Congrats to every one for their accomplishments. I haven't posted, but have been following. I'm down from 295 to 265 since July. Been on a little maintenance since the first part of November. Staring on the next 40 after the first. Need to get my knee fixed so I can get the running shoes back on. Goal is to go back from walking to running at 250.


----------



## ToddyTrout

Well, I'm still goin! I survived Thanksgiving and now heading into Christmas I have lost 38 pounds and only 17 pounds away from my original goal of 55. I am running 2.5 miles a day 4 to 5 times a week now and I run a 5K at least once a week. You all really are great inspiration to a middle aged not so fat as I was guiy, lol. MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of you and remember that JESUS is the reason for the season!


----------



## Privateer

deke said:


> Don't read it if you don't like it. Pretty simple.
> 
> Alright guys like the DH above mentioned, it is almost 2011, and IMO we had alot of people keep up with, participate, and loose weight while taking part of this thread. I am really impressed with all of that. So hats off to all you guys and girls. I lost another one last week, so that is 104 for me to date. I want to take just a couple more off. I start a the full 90 days of P90x on the 30th. No half-***'n it, I made the commitment and I'm doing it, plus extra ab and core work 3 times a week.
> 
> Again, way to go to all of you! I hope someone else starts another thread thats is motivated to lose that weight, and a bunch of others on here decide to jump in and participate It will change your life to lose that weight, I GUARANTEE IT!!! I hope all of you have a great Christmas, and watch out for those Christmas cookies, pies, and cakes, they are evil!! lol


Hey!... I resemble that remark! As a Deke Head, I wish every one continued success in your healthy life style choices for 2011, and a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## tpool

O.k. - last post was several months ago. Started 2010 with losing 16lbs. Goal was 30lbs. In August I jacked my knee up and was healed by October. Haven't done anything since, so I am back to -6lbs from where I started. Will try again starting Jan 2nd! Great job to all who did good in 2010! I am going to try to do the "Warrior Dash" in March in The Woodlands-Spring! Got to get serious quick! Google the "Warrior Dash" and join us! Very cool 3 mile obstacle course where everyone drinks beer at the end. Seems like 2coolers fit right in!

T-BONE


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Holding at 204-205 , but still shooting for 200 or less


----------



## railbird

I'm down 26lbs and plan on dropping anothere 10 by end of january. I feel great since i lost the weight. I hope to maintain below 190 for a long time to come.


----------

